# 

## pawelpiwowarczyk

Przeglądałem forum w poszukiwaniu informacji na ten temat styropianów, z naciskiem na styropiany grafitowe, i natknąłem się na informację na temat problemów z ich montażem. Temat pojawił się na forum i przemknął przez wątek jak meteor, to znaczy żaden rozmówca nie pociągnął tego wątku. A wydaje mi się, że w czasie, kiedy coraz większa liczba inwestorów (w tym ja) wybiera styropian o podwyższonych parametrach ciepłochronnych, a przez to (co okazuje się bardzo istotne) ciemny, wiedza o problemach związanych z montażem takiegoż winna być szeroko rozpropagowana.

Jednym zdaniem:
*Okazuje się, że już położony na ścianie, a jeszcze nieosłonięty, styropian grafitowy, w słoneczny dzień, pochłania ciepło jak gąbka i pod jego wpływem nagrzewa się, przez co znacząco zwiększa swoje wymiary, co generuje naprężenia, przez które klej nie chwyta poprawnie płyt, co skutkuje tym, że płyty styropianu grafitowego, klejone metodą zupełnie wystarczającą na styropian biały, potrafią odpadać od ściany płatami.*

Szczegóły znajdziecie tutaj:
http://tynki.info.pl/krok-po-kroku/uwaga-czarny-styropian-/
http://tynki.info.pl/krok-po-kroku/uwaga-czarny-styropian-czesc-2-/
http://tynki.info.pl/aktualnosci/list-do-producentow-styropianu/
http://tynki.info.pl/krok-po-kroku/listy-do-redakcji-tynkow/
http://tynki.info.pl/krok-po-kroku/listy-do-redacji-c-d-/

Kołkowanie to (moim zdaniem) żadne rozwiązanie, bo efekt będzie taki, że płyty będą trzymały się ściany na kołkach, a nie na kleju.
Przyznam, że kilka razy zetknąłem się w różnych wątkach z takimi przypadkami. Rady jakie otrzymywali wówczas forumowicze sprowadzały się do zastosowania lepszego kleju lub przetarcia styropianu tarką, i były (teraz, po lekturze powyższych artykułów, to widzę) zupełnie nietrafione.
A więc problem występuje i nie bardzo wiadomo co z nim zrobić, a przynajmniej wiedza taka nie jest powszechna.

Sprawa rozwija się „ciekawie”. Wydaje się, że producenci stosują strategię chowania głowy w piasek i problemu nie zauważają.
Kasę w marketing pompują potężną i tworzą kadłubkowe stowarzyszenie, które ma przekonać nas do jakości ich wyrobów (i zachwyceni konsumenci dowiadują się, że EPS200, czyli dawny FS30, czyli styropian, który powinien ważyć 30kg/m3, nagle wystarczy kiedy waży 28kg/m3), a kiedy przychodzi zmierzyć się z (być może niesprawiedliwymi) zarzutami nie potrafią stanąć na wysokości zadania.
Irytuje mnie to i uważam że sprawa godna jest nagłośnienia, a co najmniej dedykowanego wątku na naszym forum.

----------


## edde

a ja nie widzę problemu, mam 15cm grafitowego styro na zwykłym kleju (kreisel do klejenia styropianu i caparol do klejenia styropianu) na BK, nietarkowany przed klejeniem i trzyma sie normalnie, mało tego: nawet pomimo spieprzonego klejenia bo na placki nie dało się bezinwazyjnie oderwać stropianu ze ściany, może problem jest w ostrym letnim słońcu z tym nagrzewaniem, mój klejony jesienią i po kilku czy kilkunastu dniach zaciągnięty klejem

----------


## misiupl

> może problem jest w ostrym letnim słońcu z tym nagrzewaniem, mój klejony jesienią i po kilku czy kilkunastu dniach zaciągnięty klejem


No właśnie o to chodzi, ale żaden z producentów o tym nie wspomina. Z białym jest zero problemów w takich samych warunkach.

----------


## zajac marcowy

Witam 

Odpowiadam na zadane pytanie:

Do przyklejania okładzin  neoporowych ( grafitowych ) można zastosować każdy klej do dociepleń który wchodzi w skład systemu ociepleniowego posiadającego
Aprobatę ITB lub EOTA z zastosowaniem tych płyt ( musi to wyrażnie pytać ).

Analogicznie z masą zbrojącą na powierzchnię przyklejonych płyt.

Takich producentów w polsce jest kilku, ze względów odpowiedzialności  zawodowej nie mogę podać nazw. polecam Google.

Sama aplikacja płyt  nie odbiega od tradycyjnej - albo kleimy metodą łoża grzebieniowego ( "na grzebień " ) albo obwiedniowo punktową ( pas dookoła krawędzi płyty ca 4-6 cm i 3-4 placki w środku płyty jako podparcie )

Zasadnicza róznica pomiędzy aplikacją zwykłych płyt pistyrenowych ( styropian biały ) a neoporowych ( grafit ) jest osłanianie materiału przed działaniem niszczącym przez słońce. Konieczne jest stosowanie przez wykonawcę typowych siatek rusztowaniowych osłonowych.
W innym bowiem przypadku, wystepuje zjawisko które Pan opisał.

Pomijam wypowiedz mojego porzednika że on zrobił to produktem A firmy XX i produktem B firmy YY - sam pozbawił się gwarancji producenta  :big tongue: 
Jak trafi się kiedyś świadomy nowy nabywca tego domu to może zażądać specyfikacji materiałów uzytych, certyfikatu energetycznego etc - i co wtedy ? Dom stanieje w negocjacjach o 50 tys PLN ?

pozdrawiam

----------


## edde

> .....
> Pomijam wypowiedz mojego porzednika że on zrobił to produktem A firmy XX i produktem B firmy YY - sam pozbawił się gwarancji producenta 
> Jak trafi się kiedyś świadomy nowy nabywca tego domu to może zażądać specyfikacji materiałów uzytych, certyfikatu energetycznego etc - i co wtedy ? Dom stanieje w negocjacjach o 50 tys PLN ?
> 
> pozdrawiam


marketingowcem to może ty i jesteś wyuczonym nieźle, ale znajomości życia Ci brakuje chłopie...
gwarancja producenta... świadomy nabywca...specyfikacja materiałów użytych....ech....

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam 
> 
> Odpowiadam na zadane pytanie:
> 
> Do przyklejania okładzin  neoporowych ( grafitowych ) można zastosować każdy klej do dociepleń który wchodzi w skład systemu ociepleniowego posiadającego
> Aprobatę ITB lub EOTA z zastosowaniem tych płyt ( musi to wyrażnie pytać ).
> 
> Analogicznie z masą zbrojącą na powierzchnię przyklejonych płyt.
> 
> ...


ooooo  :smile:  pojawil sie ktos od producenta, i to chyba solidnego  :wink: 
Jacek? Darek? Włodek? Andrzej? 
ktos z firm z mojego podpisu?

----------


## plusfoto

E jakiś fachowiec bo w wielu wątkach doradza jedynie słuszną metodę. Pomimo tylko 20 postów.

----------


## zajac marcowy

> No właśnie o to chodzi, ale żaden z producentów o tym nie wspomina. Z białym jest zero problemów w takich samych warunkach.


Brawo Fighter trafiłeś  :big tongue: 

Ale jak widzisz nie marketinguję swojego pracodawcy, a jedynie staram się pomóc w problemach...

----------


## zajac marcowy

Nie wiem z jakimi producentami miał Pan do czynienia, tych których ja znam bardzo dbają o dobre imię i logo.

Byc może jak sprzedaje się chałupę za 300 tys PLN, to świadomych nabywców nie ma, ale jak ktoś chce sprzedać dom za 1,5kk PLN sytuacja jest zgoła inna

Parafrazując : jak kupuję 126p za 800 zet to nie wymagam ksiązki serwisowej, jak kupuję Q7 to i owszem  ...  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Hmmm... pomoc w problemach pomoca w problemach, wydaje mi sie ze kilka problemow udalo mi sie tu rozwiazac.
Ja tez nie prowadze akcji marketingowej mojego pracodawcy. 
Polecam produkty firm ktore znam, rozwiazan ktore sie sprawdzily i zadzialaja w konkretnym przypadku.
Przywiazanie do Caparola obecnie utrudnia mi prace... chociaz zdania nie zmienilem ze to bardzo porzadny system elewacyjny.
A piszac ogolnikowo w sensie bez wskazania konkretnego produktu naturalnie mozna, ale jak np kiedy masz do zastosowania konkretnie: Capalith FassadenSpahtel P nazwac to inaczej? tak aby nie podajac nazwy czytajacy znalazl dokladnie to a nie np. Cekol C35?

----------


## zajac marcowy

hmm myślę że podając istone cechy charakterystyczne produktu, podając konkretny wprowadzałbym "odrobinkę" prywaty w post forumowy.

Oczywiście to moje zdanie prywatne, i tak jako młody stażem gość forum jestem mile zaskoczony wiedzę forumowiczów.

Pobyt tu i czytanie postów to swoiste ładowanie akumulatorów

pozdrawiam

 " z czystym sumieniem  :big tongue:  "

----------


## fighter1983

no jasne ze mozna wg cech i opisu... ale to takie skomplikowane i nie do konca jasne. Tutaj czasami jasny przekaz nie wystarcza - to forum dla Polaków... nam trudno przekazac ze biale jest biale a czarne jest czarne... czy jakos tak. 

Napisalem kiedys taki spory post o izolcji pionowej budynkow podpiwniczonych, gdybym uzywal zwrotu: bitumiczna, bezrozpuszczalnikowa masa zostaloby to zinterpretowane tak: maziac dyperbitem  :smile:  a wlasnie o "nie mazianie" dysperbitem mi chodzilo a stosowanie produktow dwuskladnikowych, wiazacych chemicznie a nie przez odparowanie wody.
A co kaman z moim "czystym sumieniem"? jeszcze mi sie nie zdarzylo zalecic jakiegos chlamu.... i odpukac: poki co chyba wszyscy ktorzy do tyej [pory skorzystali czy to z mojej wiedzy, czy tez oferty sprzedazowej, czy tez poleconego wykonawcy sa zadowoleni. Przynajmniej skarg jakichs nie zauwazylem.

No to przyznaj sie jaka to firma producencka, albo naprowadz jakos, bo moze sie okazac, ze my znajomymi jestesmy  :smile:  a fajnie by bylo jakas znajoma "twarz" tutaj zobaczyc.

----------


## zajac marcowy

naprowadziłem  :smile: 

przeczytaj własną stopkę...

----------


## fighter1983

mmmm zaklad produkcyjny niedaleko Poznania? tzn niedaleko ca 50km? na poludnie?

----------


## zajac marcowy

Pytanie jak rozumiem do mnie ? 

Tak tam podlegam, alepracuję eee bliżej morza...

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Dialektyka erystyczna - dywersja
http://www.diks91.pun.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=2310#p2310

Przed kupnem styropianu dostałem od mojego producenta do przeczytania i podpisania informację, w której stoi:
_"Przed przystąpieniem do montażu płyt (nasłonecznione elewacje), należy zabezpieczyć płyty przed bezpośrednim działaniem promieni słonecznych stosując siatki ochronne na rusztowaniach i co najmniej 3 dni po zakończeniu prac"_

W karcie technicznej TermoOrganiki PLATINIUM fasada, znajduje się informacja:
"Przed przystąpieniem do montażu płyt PLATINUM, nasłonecznione elewacje należy zakryć siatką ochronną w celu zabezpieczenia płyt przed bezpośrednim oddziaływaniem warunków atmosferycznych (promieniowanie UV), które destrukcyjnie wpływają na powierzchnię styropianu. Płyty PLATINUM fasada, należy chronić przed ich nadmiernym nagrzewaniem (ciemny kolor absorbuje promienie słoneczne)."

A więc jakaś informacja jest. Ale czy wystarczająca?

W artykule, który zalinkowałem w pierwszym poście znajduje się stwierdzenie:
_"Na koniec zarzut o brak siatek osłonowych… Sprawdziliśmy – użycie zwykłych siatek rusztowaniowych tylko w części łagodzi nagrzewanie powierzchni elewacji, a więc także i przyklejonego szarego styropianu. W przeprowadzonej próbie zmierzyliśmy temperaturę powierzchni osłoniętego taką siatką styropianu szarego, równą 45ºC, a nie osłoniętego 65ºC. Być może dopiero pełne osłony z plandek, najlepiej w srebrzystym kolorze, dałyby potrzebny efekt? Ale producenci styropianu na ten temat milczą."
_

----------


## adam_mk

Zaproszono mnie do tego wątku...
"Jest szansa aby Pan poczytał i napisał co o tym myśli?"

Poczytałem i z zadowoleniem przyjąłem, że nareszcie znalazł się ktoś, kto problem spostrzegł!
Producenci swoim zwyczajem, zwalają winę na całą resztę świata za to, że ich produkt, badany w warunkach laboratoryjnych dalekich od realiów budowy "daje dupy" ile razy tylko słoneczko wyjdzie i na niego spojrzy...
W pokazanych linkach dokładnie pokazano mechanizm zjawiska.
Termoizolowanie (czegokolwiek) to trudna sztuka.
Pół biedy, jak termoizolowany obiekt mieści się w pudełku po butach.
Cała bieda jest wtedy, gdy obiekt jest duży, bo wtedy dopiero uwidoczniają się marginalne, zdawałoby się, zjawiska. (Głównie - brak wyobraźni!)

A co ja o tym sądzę?
Myślę, że to czysty skandal, że producenci chowają głowę w piasek każąc tę żabę żreć tym, co sobie ich produkt kupili!
Nie mam na to wpływu...
Przestać kupować ten dobry ale "trudny" materiał?
Stosować materiały o gorszych NIEKTÓRYCH parametrach, bo łatwiejsze i pewniejsze w aplikacji?
A może...
ROZWIĄZAĆ za producentów ich problem i to nawet bez prostego "dziękuję"?!
Dodatkowo - swoim sumptem?
(No, bo jak już mamy pełen garaż tego trudnego gu... to coś zrobić trzeba!)
Nie wiem!
Jak zwykle...
Gdzie dwóch Polaków - tam trzy zdania!

Proste rozumowanie prowadzi MNIE do takiego wniosku:
Kleić "to" na pianki PUR (kleje do styro) w dni pochmurne.
Pianki te wiążą wyłapując cząsteczkę pary wodnej z powietrza, o co w pochmurnym a ciepłym dniu jest łatwiej!
Nakładać na "to" choćby cienką warstewkę styropianu BIAŁEGO, Też na pianki i starając się kleić każdą powierzchnię z każdą.
Wtedy spokojnie można wyczekać na chwilę, gdy sobie przygotujemy front robót do układania siatki, kleju i zamknięcia tego cudu myśli technicznej przed wpływem UV.

Okazuje się, że bardzo dobrym materiałem byłby nie styropian szary, nie biały - tylko w kropki.
"Dalmatyńczyka" widuję, ale dla mnie to tych kropek powinno być z 40-50% w płycie...
Producentom białego - proces podroży.
Producentom szarego - potani.
Żadnemu nie skomplikuje procesu
Inwestorowi - wiadomo... ZNACZNIE podroży. (Jak się spodziewam).
Będzie to materiał ODPORNY na niedogodności, jakie sprawia materiał... konkurencji, która jeszcze nie zabrała się za mieszanie jednego z drugim...
A za polepszenie czegoś zwykle każą sobie więcej płacić.


Ciężkie jest życie inwestora...
Postęp, wymagania, mody, trendy a ty biedaku... płać, płać, płać....
A jest jeszcze glino-słomo-bela, cordwood, glinobitka i kilka innych technologii co wiadro potu kosztują a kasy - niewiele...
Tylko...
KTO coś takiego zaprojektuje?
KTO się odważy tak budować?
I - GDZIE materiał znajdzie - bo nie w markecie przecież!
Słomę z Chin sprowadzać?!
Nie wiem...

Adam M.

----------


## Raźny

Adam jako jeden z nielicznych potrafi i krytykować i przedstawić jedno z rozwiązań problemu jaki niewątpliwie powstał. 
A dla producentów to naprawdę lipa totalna jeśli nie potrafią rozwiązać problemu swoich produktów.

Dzięki Adam.

----------


## kori

podsumowując post, czy jest wogołe sens stosować styro grafitowy, skoro mogą pojawiać sie kwestie związane z odpadnieciem??

----------


## edde

gdy się nie umie/nie chce dobrze przykleić lub dopilnować wykonawcy to chyba raczej nie ma...

----------


## kori

edde zatem na co zwrócić uwagę przy montażu
jestem na etapie rozpoczecia budowy itj w maju ruszam, i nie ukrywam ze do tej pory nie moge podjac decyzji a co dopiero styro.
waham sie miedzy silka a ytong a na to 15cm grafitowego, co radzisz??

----------


## mar1982kaz

ja mam styro grafitowe, dwie warstwy po 10cm i kleiłem bez kołkowania... trzyma drugi rok!!.......Dla mnie głupotą jest kupować drogi grafitowy styro. i go podziurawić wkładając w niego przewodnik jakim jest kołem..... tym bardziej że są już na rynku kleje np. webera gdzie w aprobacie technicznej producent wyraźnie pisze że nie jest wymagane kołkowanie i to do 12m wys.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Ale czytałeś pierwszy post we wątku, a zwłaszcza zalinkowane przeze mnie artykuły (ja wiem, dużo czytania), czy wystarczyło tobie, że przeczytałeś tytuł wątku?

Chcesz być pomocny, to napisz jaki masz styropian (producent, model), jakie warunki panowały podczas klejenia (pora roku, temperatura, nasłonecznienie), jakim klejem (producent, model), czy zaobserwowałeś by styropian nagrzewał się nadmiernie, itd.

----------


## kori

pawelpiwowarczyk co zatem radzisz w moim przypadku??

----------


## edde

> edde zatem na co zwrócić uwagę przy montażu
> jestem na etapie rozpoczecia budowy itj w maju ruszam, i nie ukrywam ze do tej pory nie moge podjac decyzji a co dopiero styro.
> waham sie miedzy silka a ytong a na to 15cm grafitowego, co radzisz??


ja gdybym budował dziś ponownie to nauczony doświadczeniem wybrałbym  silikat i ze 20cm styropianu, kleiłbym sam (bo po fachowcach i tak  musiałem poprawiać), najlepiej jesienią, klejem może nie najtańszym ale  też nie przesadnie najlepszym/najdroższym, zaciagnąłbym dobrą markową  siatką i dobrym klejem wzmocnionym włóknem (biały caparol mi się podoba), sprawdziłbym też podłoże przed klejeniem

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Ale czytałeś pierwszy post we wątku, a zwłaszcza zalinkowane przeze mnie artykuły (ja wiem, dużo czytania), czy wystarczyło tobie, że przeczytałeś tytuł wątku?
> 
> Chcesz być pomocny, to napisz jaki masz styropian (producent, model), jakie warunki panowały podczas klejenia (pora roku, temperatura, nasłonecznienie), jakim klejem (producent, model), czy zaobserwowałeś by styropian nagrzewał się nadmiernie, itd.


Ok..... styro austrotherm pasywna fasada (grafitowy)..... klej webera ks125......kleiłem latem temperatura od 20 do nawet 28st.......płyty kleiłem metodą "na ramkę" plus parę placków w środek...... przy testach rozerwanie występowało zawsze w warstwie styropianu, żeby oderwać płytę od ściany trzeba ją było dosłownie zeskrobać a następnie dłutkiem i młotkiem skuć klej ze ściany!!!!...... ściany mam z mega-maxa......kleiłem dwie warstwy styro po 10cm z tym że tą drugą przykleiłem pianką do styropianu soudala - trzyma równie mocno!!!  ......styropian od strony południowej był lekko ciepły ale poza tym nic się z nim nie dzialo, zanim obkleiłem cały dom to zlecialo ponad miesiąc i nic się ze styro. nie stało pomimo że było to lato i jak to bywa - czasem upał z piekącym słońcem, a czasem deszcz !!!

----------


## pearl3434

Z tego co zrozumiałam przy styropianie grafitowym trzeba poprostu uważać na pogodę ,ale tylko przy procesie przyklejania płyt?Później po polożeniu siatki,kleju i tynku nic się nie powinno dziać.Tak się zaczęłam zastanawiać czy upalne słońce nie będzie mi tego styropianu później naprężac,ale styropian jest przecież przykryty warstwą kleju i tynku...Kurcze,musze się w najbliższych tygodniach zastanowić co kupić....bo jak nie ten grafit to zostaje mi biały z lambdą 038...Co podpowiadacie?

----------


## fighter1983

*pearl3434* w dobrym kierunku idziesz  :smile:  musisz uwazac na jego temperature zarowno przy klejeniu jak i wykonaniu w. zbrojnej, rozgrzane podloze powoduje zbyt szybkie odparowanie wody zarobowej z kleju. 
STyropiany grafitowe to fajny wynalazek, ale producenci nie mowia o tym, ze wlasnie wada jest ich kolor oraz ze praktycznie zaden z tych styropianow grafitowych nie ma w deklaracji CS-ki, ktora jakby nie patrzec jest dosc czesto wymagana w AT systemodawcow (prodcucentow chemii), mowia tylko o zaletach (lambda). 
Ze znanych mi producentow grafitowych styropianow tylko Knauf ma w deklaracji CS(10)70

----------


## plusfoto

Jak to się robi a w zasadzie jak powinno się robić.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=_OloldpTF-g

----------


## firewall

Ciekawe video. Już widzę naszych Cześków, Zdziśków tak wykonujących ocieplenie :smile: 
Może ktoś potraktuje tak hardcorowo swoją ekipę i przed rozpoczęciem robót puści im ten filmik z informacją o oczekiwaniach inwestora co do jakości i sposobu wykonywania prac. Warto by wtedy nagrać reakcje ekipy na oglądany film.

----------


## plusfoto

> Warto by wtedy nagrać reakcje ekipy na oglądany film.


Nie znasz jej? pewnie taka :rotfl: Oni wiedzą lepiej

----------


## EWBUD

Co tam jest takiego na tym filmie czego u nas nie ma? się u nas nie robi?
Raz zdarzyło mi się użyć nawet taśmy rozprężnej z illbrucka  :smile: 
TROCHĘ się pier....  :smile:  z tym docinaniem, ale pamiętajmy, że oni biorą od  40 e/m2  - na wszystko wtedy mają czas, a poza tym to jest filmik instruktażowy w którym wszystko ma być zrobione tak jak w książce jest napisane.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

A nie uważasz że aby wszystko dobrze działało to powinno być zrobione tak jak w książce jest napisane a nie tak jak się komuś wydaje. Przypomina mi to trochę pana Kazia co robi za pół ceny na materiałach zastępczych i wmawia inwestorowi PANIE BĘDZIE PAN ZADOWOLONY. Potem za kilka lat tu wieje tam przecieka a tam trochę grzybka.

----------


## EWBUD

> A nie uważasz że aby wszystko dobrze działało to powinno być zrobione tak jak w książce jest napisane a nie tak jak się komuś wydaje. Przypomina mi to trochę pana Kazia co robi za pół ceny na materiałach zastępczych i wmawia inwestorowi PANIE BĘDZIE PAN ZADOWOLONY. Potem za kilka lat tu wieje tam przecieka a tam trochę grzybka.


Plusfoto - żebyśmy się dobrze zrozumieli: jak w książce napisane ma być wszędzie i wytycznych producenta trzeba się trzymać.
Chodziło mi o  to, że dużo czasu poświęcał na pierdoły: np. odrysowanie gdzie dokładnie ma być taśma rozprężna, cięcie maszynką ma też swoje + i - (dla wykonawcy oczywiście) itp rzeczy.
No i nie zapominaj o cenie za m2  :smile:   Bo trochę różnicy jest.

----------


## firewall

A potem bez tych pierdół jest tak jak pisze plusfoto.

----------


## EWBUD

> A potem bez tych pierdół jest tak jak pisze plusfoto.


Tzn. jeśli taśma rozprężna będzie 2 mm głębiej od płaszczyzny styro to jest to poważne uchybienie w sztuce docieplania?
Lub nie docinanie styro maszynką tylko piłką?
Chyba trochę przesadzacie.

----------


## Crisiano

> TROCHĘ się pier....  z tym docinaniem, ale pamiętajmy, że oni biorą od  40 e/m2


Nie ma znaczenia czy za 40E czy za 4E. Jak ktoś umie robić dobrze to ZAWSZE zrobi dobrze, nawet za darmo. Takie tłumaczenie że za euro by zrobił lepiej jest zwykłym pierd... fryzjera co się bierze za budowlankę.

----------


## fighter1983

> Nie ma znaczenia czy za 40E czy za 4E. Jak ktoś umie robić dobrze to ZAWSZE zrobi dobrze, nawet za darmo. Takie tłumaczenie że za euro by zrobił lepiej jest zwykłym pierd... fryzjera co się bierze za budowlankę.


No lekko Cie ponioslo.... jaka cena taka jakosc...

----------


## EWBUD

Crisiano - ale pi........  :smile:              (bez urazy)
Tłumaczenie, że za euro zrobiłbym lepiej? gdzie tak napisałem?
Bez znaczenia, czy za E czy za PLNy  - za wyższą stawkę masz więcej czasu, chyba logiczne?

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> A nie uważasz że aby wszystko dobrze działało to powinno być zrobione tak jak w książce jest napisane a nie tak jak się komuś wydaje. Przypomina mi to trochę pana Kazia co robi za pół ceny na materiałach zastępczych i wmawia inwestorowi PANIE BĘDZIE PAN ZADOWOLONY. Potem za kilka lat tu wieje tam przecieka a tam trochę grzybka.


Dobra technologia powinna uwzględniać błędy wykonania (wyeksploatowanie sprzętu, zmienność temperatur, wilgotność, a przede wszystkim, czynnik ludzki).
Proces technologiczny, udany proces technologiczny, musi uwzględniać rzeczywistość (w tym przypadku budowlaną).

 I źle jest, kiedy margines błędu, dopuszczany w danym systemie, jest zbyt mały (vide: odpadający styropian grafitowy czy narzekania na technologię suchej zabudowy wnętrz) jak i zbyt duży (wysoka cena, energochłonność, marnotrawstwo zasobów, niekonkurencyjność).

----------


## plusfoto

> Crisiano - ale pi........              (bez urazy)
> Tłumaczenie, że za euro zrobiłbym lepiej? gdzie tak napisałem?
> Bez znaczenia, czy za E czy za PLNy  - za wyższą stawkę masz więcej czasu, chyba logiczne?


Nie sztuką jest robić za grosze i na odwal się. Sztuką jest zrobić za rozsądną kasę a porządnie. Krytykujesz cięcie styropianu maszynką, taśma centymetr w tą lub w tamtą co za różnica. Twierdzisz że illbrucka robiłeś raz? Przecież to powinien być standard przy Tak zwanym ciepłym montażu i węgarku. Robiłeś inaczej znaczy facet wydał kasę na ciepłe okna i ich montaż a ty mu spieprzyłeś to ociepleniem.  Od tego się właśnie zaczyna. Prowadzisz firmę a nie stać cię na maszynkę do cięcia styro? to tylko 2,5K. Pewnie przecież pan Kazio (pracownik) może wychechłać piłką za 20 zet. Pewnie widziałeś jak wygląda styropian wycięty maszynką i piłką - nic ci to nie dawało do myślenia?

----------


## firewall

Plusfoto, czepiasz się  :big grin: 
Jak blacharze samochodowi mają na wszystkie problemy "magiczną" szpachlę. tak ociepleniowcy mają "magiczną" piankę - tak że centymetr czy dwa im niestraszny. A taśmy rozprężne to przecież zwykłe marnotrawienie pieniędzy inwestora :roll eyes: , a poważny ociepleniowiec prędzej rękę da sobie uciąć niż narazi na straty inwestora.

----------


## fighter1983

Przesadzacie... Panowie... spojrzcie co sie dzieje na rynku, Wy jako inwestorzy czego szukacie i jakich argumentow uzywacie? skoro wykonawca ktory chce to zrobic dobrze - mowi 45 netto/m2 i slyszy: PAAAANIEEEE ja mam oferte za 25zl i to bez faktury i wlazi tutaj i pisze jaki to nie drogi ten wykonawca od 45zl.
Przeciez mozna zrobic sztukaterie na elewacji, systemem renowacyjnym, nad metrem bawic sie ze szpachloweczka 3dni... ale to bedzie mialo wplyw na cene i to juz nie bedzie 45zl/m2 a powiedzmy 80zl/m2 czy jak to tam wyjdzie.
Ludzie na Ksiezyc lataja... da sie zrobic wszytsko  :smile:  tylko za to trzeba zaplacic...  a nie latac po sieci, 50 ofert zbierac wybierac najtansza i pozniej mowic: klej na placki, szczeliny, krzywo ... 
Z piasku bicza nie ukrecisz... no chyba ze ktos posiada zdolnosci i uklady takie jak ten ktoremu sie to udalo.
Ja mam tak samo z materialami.... mam byc najtanszy... mam wiedziec wszystko.... mam doradzic i przeliczyc wszytsko.
Jaki jest efekt: pisze, rozmawiam, doradzam a pozniej na koniec slysze ze 20gr taniej na allegro jest tynk  :smile:  i to jeszcze jak to uslysze to pol biedy, zazwyczaj jest tak ze ja doradzam a zamowienie skonfigurowane i zoptymalizowane idzie do jakiegos pierwszego lepszego sprzedawcy z sieci ktory akurat wystawil najnizsza cene. Nie raz juz sie tak zdarzylo. Wiec moze tez szanowni inwestorzy spojrzcie troszke na siebie a nie szmacicie sie za 20 groszy na kg

----------


## EWBUD

> Nie sztuką jest robić za grosze i na odwal się. Sztuką jest zrobić za rozsądną kasę a porządnie. Krytykujesz cięcie styropianu maszynką, taśma centymetr w tą lub w tamtą co za różnica. Twierdzisz że illbrucka robiłeś raz? Przecież to powinien być standard przy Tak zwanym ciepłym montażu i węgarku. Robiłeś inaczej znaczy facet wydał kasę na ciepłe okna i ich montaż a ty mu spieprzyłeś to ociepleniem.  Od tego się właśnie zaczyna. Prowadzisz firmę a nie stać cię na maszynkę do cięcia styro? to tylko 2,5K. Pewnie przecież pan Kazio (pracownik) może wychechłać piłką za 20 zet. Pewnie widziałeś jak wygląda styropian wycięty maszynką i piłką - nic ci to nie dawało do myślenia?


Krytykuje cięcie styropianu maszynką??? Pierwsze słyszę - stwierdziłem, że są tego dobre i złe strony (sam kiedyś jej używałem)
Taśma CENTYMETR w tą czy w tą? gdzieś tam napisałem o centymetrze? nie przypominam sobie.
Z illbrukckiem robiłem raz - i wcale się tego nie wstydzę (mowa tu o taśmie rozprężnej http://www.illbruck.sklep.pl/product...products_id=31 , a nie o http://www.illbruck.sklep.pl/product...roducts_id=137, bo akurat tej czasem używamy) - oczywiście wszystko rozbija się o kasę (rolka kosztuje dość i inwestorom szkoda z reguły kasy)

Widzę plusfoto, że wyciągnąłeś z mojej wypowiedzi to co Ci było wygodnie, przeinaczyłeś troszkę i jest git? 
No cóż, skoro zaspokoiło to Twoją ambicję, to ok.
Cieszę się, że mogliśmy sobie popisać.
Pozdrawiam


ps Panowie i Panie - napiszę jeszcze raz: wszystko rozbija się o kasę.

----------


## plusfoto

> Przesadzacie... Panowie..


Mam pytanie który z was panowie uświadamia inwestora co i jak powinno być zrobione. Który z was przedstawia inwestorowi 2-3 kalkulacje dla różnych metod ocieplenia z uświadomieniem czym grozi i jakie mogą być konsekwencje w przypadku rezygnacji z któregoś z elementów systemu. Nie jest przypadkiem tak że inwestor mówi to jest do docieplenia  a wy mu podajecie cenę bez wnikania w szczegóły. Zdaje sobie sprawę z tego że z reguły część firm biorących rozsądną cenę za swoją pracę takie rzeczy robi lecz większość nie a nieświadomy inwestor wtedy wybiera najtańszą ofertę. Może metodą na pozyskanie klienta będzie jego uświadomienie. No chyba że to będzie inwestor któremu wszystko jedno aby było za darmo.

----------


## EWBUD

> Mam pytanie który z was panowie uświadamia inwestora co i jak powinno być zrobione. Który z was przedstawia inwestorowi 2-3 kalkulacje dla różnych metod ocieplenia z uświadomieniem czym grozi i jakie mogą być konsekwencje w przypadku rezygnacji z któregoś z elementów systemu. Nie jest przypadkiem tak że inwestor mówi to jest do docieplenia  a wy mu podajecie cenę bez wnikania w szczegóły. Zdaje sobie sprawę z tego że z reguły część firm biorących rozsądną cenę za swoją pracę takie rzeczy robi lecz większość nie a nieświadomy inwestor wtedy wybiera najtańszą ofertę. Może metodą na pozyskanie klienta będzie jego uświadomienie. No chyba że to będzie inwestor któremu wszystko jedno aby było za darmo.


Hej.
Masz na początek dajmy na to cenę za 90 zł/m2 - cena WSTĘPNA o której klient jest informowany podczas maila/rozmowy
Jest to oczywiście cena podstawowego systemu, w trakcie spotkania ustalamy szczegóły i padają propozycje z mojej strony co by tu jeszcze pasowało zmienić:   termodyble, listwy, styro grafit,taśmy, parapety itp., klient dostaję wycenę poszczególnych dodatkowych (wartych zmiany) rzeczy i i wybiera te które mu pasują lub nie.
Dla mnie jest to najprostsze  rozwiązanie i takie stosuję od dawna.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## EWBUD

"No chyba że to będzie inwestor któremu wszystko jedno aby było za darmo." - uwierz, że czasem też tacy klienci się zdarzają, ale rzadko piszą z forum :smile: 
Tu już klienci są TROCHĘ  uświadomieni.

----------


## fighter1983

ja to robie zawsze o ile zostane o to zapytany.
Jezeli dostaje zapytanie typu (takie najczesciej, bo domki tak zazwyczaj wygladaja): 
W jakiej cenie dostarczy mi Pan na 240m2:
klej do styropianu
styropian grafitowy
klej do siatki 
siatke 
grunt caparola pod tynk w kolorze x
tynk silikonowy 1,5mm w kolorze x 
To co ja mam odpowiedziec? podac ceny i tyle... co mam wiecej zrobic
Podaje cene i juz.... natomiast kiedy np nawet w takim pytaniu okaze sie ze np.  jeden z tych kolorow nie nadaje sie do stosowania na elewacji - zaczyna sie drazenie tematu... i jak zacznie sie juz to drazenie tematu to pozniej jeszcze okazuje sie: ze grafitowy styropian wybrany przez klienta praktycznie nei nadaje sie do elewacji i zmieniany albo nie (klient swiadomy), poruszany jest temat kolkowania, zalet termodybli, wad niekolkowania, dodatkow i wszystkiego wsyztskiego co z elewacjami zwiazane. I co sie okazuje... 4h pisania maili, tydzien korespondencji. i kiedy juz wszystko jest ustalone:
- okazuje sie ze zestawienie nowe poprawione razem ze mna trafia do 20 dystrybutorow (tyle ze juz opracowane)
no i wtedy... okazuje sie ze ktos wlasnie 20gr taniej tynk wymyslil  :smile: 
I jest po temacie...
Uswiadamianie inwestora... jak on zazwyczaj nie zadaje pytan innych poza cena  :smile:  a jak juz chce cos wiedziec - dowie sie i dalej pedzi po najnizsza cene. Lapie sie na hasla marketingowe jak dla mnie specjalistami od bzdur marketingowych jest Weber, bo w ulotkach i marketingu takie bzdury pisza ze przechodzi to ludzkie pojecie... przyklad: klej do klejenia styropianu bez kolkowania do 12m ... a przyklady mozna mnozyc  :smile:  
Niewazne...
Moj problem jak to rozwiaze, ale znajde na to jakis sposob  :smile:  Jak skoncze ankietowac zakup platnego profilu to zmieniam stopke odpowiednio do tego tematu.

----------


## fighter1983

> "No chyba że to będzie inwestor któremu wszystko jedno aby było za darmo." - uwierz, że czasem też tacy klienci się zdarzają, ale rzadko piszą z forum
> Tu już klienci są TROCHĘ  uświadomieni.


Jacy uswiadomieni?! Zartujesz sobie teraz.... Szacuje ze *95%* grafitowego styropianu dostepnego na rynku nie powinno byc stosowane w lekkiej mokrej (zalezy jaki system, i jaka aprobata na system i kiedy wydana,,, bo to sie zmienia).
A to "niekolkowanie" to co jest... to jest owczy ped za oszczednosciami za wszelka cene. pieprzenie o mostkach termicznych.... bo to jest pieprzenie, przeciez straty ciepla na takim super wielkim mostku mozna policzyc... jakos nikt sie nie zainteresowal policzeniem tych strat, a sa one *POMIJALNE*... ale... kolkowanie czy termodyble to koszt kolkow, zatyczek, wykonawca paprok tego nie zrobi... bo go zabije cos takiego... 
Przyklady mozna mnozyc.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> .......jak dla mnie specjalistami od bzdur marketingowych jest Weber, bo w ulotkach i marketingu takie bzdury pisza ze przechodzi to ludzkie pojecie... przyklad: klej do klejenia styropianu bez kolkowania do 12m ... a przyklady mozna mnozyc


ja  takowy stosowałem i sobie chwalę...... wcześniej pisałem w różnych wątkach o próbach, które przeprowadziłem na tym kleju więc nie będę się powtarzał. w maju rozpocznie się 3 rok od kiedy ociepliłem chałupę i nie zużyłem żadnego kołka, nawet pod balkonami czy  wnęką. dom jest niczym nie osłonięty, narażony na silne wiatry i nic się nie dzieje! Jeżeli producent podaje że nie potrzeba do 12m wysokości  to coś się ma na rzeczy

----------


## firewall

Oczywiście że wszystko rozbija się o cenę. Przy niskiej robi się byle szybciej i żeby jak najszybciej nałożyć klej i siatkę aby inwestor za dużo nie zobaczył.
Gdy cena m2 jest wysoka to wtedy loteria - można trafić na rzetelną firmę jak i wygadanych paproków. O co łatwiej? Wiadomo.

----------


## fighter1983

> ja  takowy stosowałem i sobie chwalę...... wcześniej pisałem w różnych wątkach o próbach, które przeprowadziłem na tym kleju więc nie będę się powtarzał. w maju rozpocznie się 3 rok od kiedy ociepliłem chałupę i nie zużyłem żadnego kołka, nawet pod balkonami czy  wnęką. dom jest niczym nie osłonięty, narażony na silne wiatry i nic się nie dzieje! Jeżeli producent podaje że nie potrzeba do 12m wysokości  to coś się ma na rzeczy


Czlowieku... czy Ty nie rozumiesz jednej podstawowej sprawy... mowisz JA u SIEBIE - dla Ciebie to jest skala wielka tylko dla Ciebie.  za docieplenie swojego budynku zaplaciles 20tys co jest kwota (mala, duza, znaczaca, niewyobrazalnie wielka)* niepotrzebne skreslic 
 i punkt odniesienia i zabierania glosu masz w takiej wlasnie skali (200-250m2) i sobie chwalisz.
Natomiast w skali hurtowni, dystrybutora, producenta to jest zadna skala. 
I w aprobatach, zaleceniach itp jasno bedzie napisane ze w zaleznosci od danej sytuacji moze sie to zmienic: U CIEBIE akurat tak jest, natomiast nie jest tak w skali nieco wiekszej rozpatrujac chociazby w skali rynku jakim jest nasz kraj: masz tak wiele zmiennych ze tego nie da sie ujac i wziac za to odpowiedzialnosc. Na worku marketingowo mozna zapisac "bez kolkowania do 12m"  ale zapisujac pewne uwagi w aprobatach i wytycznych moze sie okazac ze te 12m to tylko w pewnych przypadkach  i okreslonych warunkach - ktore akurat u Ciebie wystapily i sie sprawdzily. 
Wez skrajny przypadek... zadzwon jutro do kogos z dzialu technicznego webera i powiedz ze wlasnie kleiles na klej bez kolowania do 12m i po wietrznej nocy caly styropian lezy na ziemii ... i jeszcze plytki ktore kleiles na nim tez (przeciez nie jest powiedziane ani napisane na worku: przy plytkach trzeba kolkowac i to przez siatke), wiec skoro bez kolkowania do 12m to bez kolkowania, a na to jeszcze przyszla 15mm plytka klinkierowa. I dodaj ze mieszkasz w okolicach Zakopanego... 
U kazdego producenta wyglada to tak samo:
marketing i handlowcy - sprzedac duzo do wszystkiego i za wszelka cene, napisac ze gwarancje masz na 500lat najlepiej (bo konkurencja tego nie ma) i najlepiej zeby bylo tanie
dzial techniczny - ktory opiniuje i ustala receptury na dany produkt i zakres jego stosowania i odpowiada za zapisy i deklaracje tych powyzej.
I te dwa dzialy wzajemnie sie wykluczaja.
Handlowcy chca miec towar tani i miec deklaracje ze jest super extra do wszystkiego
Dzial techniczny aby obnizyc cene "odchudza" z drogich skladnickow klej, ale ... kosztem pogorszenia sie jakosci.
I to jest normalne i jasne jak Slonce...

----------


## fighter1983

albo nie... inaczej... bo Ci tego nie wytlumacze pewnie jasniej, podaj po kolei co masz w warstwach zaczynajac od sciany budynku: z czego postawiony jest budynek i co masz po kolei, klej, jaki, styro - jaki, itd itd

----------


## mar1982kaz

ściana z mega-maxa P+W, potem 10cm styro grafitowego klejonego na klej webera na ramkę plus parę kleksów w środek, na to druga warstwa styropianu (10cm) klejona na mijankę klejem w piance soudala, coby zbytnio  nie  obciążać tej pierwszej warstwy........na to klej siatka i znowu klei............ponieważ pierwszą warstwę styro. wypoziomowałem idealnie, więc drugą kleiłem dociskając na maxa.....po sklejeniu te dwie warstwy stworzyły jakby monolit bo nie bylo między nimi żadnej nawet milimetrowej szczeliny.... ogólnie zrobiłem tak że nawet gdyby któraś płyta odskoczyła od ściany to i tak trzymają ją cztery płyty z drugiej warstwy, jak odpadnie to raczej cała ściana na raz, chociaż i to wątpliwe bo na rożniki zazębiałem (obydwie warstwy) i sklejałem brzegi....robiłem sam więc czas nie naglił.

----------


## fighter1983

jaki styropian ?
jaki klej do siatki, jaki grunt jaki tynk

----------


## Crisiano

> Przesadzacie... Panowie... spojrzcie co sie dzieje na rynku, Wy jako inwestorzy czego szukacie i jakich argumentow uzywacie?


Wymagania:
Cena i jakość.

Nie rozumiem tej dyskusji. Pracę należy wykonywać najlepiej jak się potrafi i zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną. Jakość pracy świadczy o Wykonawcy. Wstyd i porażka to wykonać coś na odwal. Jeśli Wykonawca zgadza się przyjąć zlecenie to znaczy, że zgadza się za te pieniądze zrobić robotę, którą firmuje swoim nazwiskiem. To jest chyba oczywiste. Inaczej interpretować mogą sobie fryzjerzy biorący się za budowlankę. 

Co to jest cena podstawowego systemu, czy standardowa? Izolacja termiczna na odwal czy ze szczelinami, albo połowa kleju? A może okna do domu pasywnego zamontowane standardowo? Przecież to jest jawne oszukiwanie Inwestora. Wykonawca jako osoba znająca się na robotach budowlanych przecież wie, że albo robi dobrze albo odwala kaszankę.

Czy jeśli taki Wykonawca wyjedzie za granicę gdzie za ocieplenie płaci się 5 razy więcej to znaczy, że zrobi to 5 razy lepiej? A może powie, że zrobi to max 2 razy lepiej więc nie jest godzien pracować za 5 razy większe wynagrodzenie?

----------


## fighter1983

dyskusja rozpoczela sie od odrysowywania linii od styropianu na filmiku i stosowania tasm rozpreznych, robienia wszystkiego nad wyraz dokladnie i nad wyraz precyzyjnie.
A od kiedy to zgodnie ze sztuka inwestora tutaj zadowala? ja nie mowie o bublach i razacych niedociagnieciach, ale zgodnie ze sztuka to z uwzglednieniem wlasnie strat i pewnych niedociagniec. Filmik filmikiem... pewnie ze tak sie da zrobic, jest to tylko kwestia ceny, niczego innego.
Ktos tu ostatnio na temat tynkow cw mowil... zgodnie ze sztuka tynki pod gladz.... odbior na 2,5m lacie z wciskaniem kartki papieru.... jak weszla - to krzywo... i co to ma byc pod gladz? zgodnie ze sztuka?
Takie "filmikowo-instruktazowe" wykonanie jest niemozliwe w cenach obecnie panujacych na rynku, bo wlasciciel takiej firmy wykonawczej musialby dolozyc do interesu, bo ludziom przeciez placi za godziny, a jakby placil z m2 to pracownicy by nie zarobili na miske ryzu.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> jaki styropian ?
> jaki klej do siatki, jaki grunt jaki tynk


styro. - austrotherm, grafitowy
klej - weber ks125
grunt- tez webera ale  nie pamiętam już oznaczeń
klej do siatki - również weber ks125... pomimo że w hurtowni proponowali słabszy (tańszy) tłumacząc że aż tak mocny nie musi być

----------


## EWBUD

Crisiano:
"Jeśli Wykonawca zgadza się przyjąć zlecenie to znaczy, że zgadza się za te pieniądze zrobić robotę, którą firmuje swoim nazwiskiem. To jest chyba oczywiste"
żeby przyjąć jakieś zlecenie najpierw trzeba się dogadać co do wynagrodzenia - dlatego, ja żeby nie prowokować jakiejś głupiej sytuacji nie schodzę poniżej pewnej stawki - nie zamierzam konkurować z jakimiś ekipami działającymi na czarno i bez gwarancji. Więc jak już się dogadam - to staram się to zrobić jak najlepiej.

"Co to jest cena podstawowego systemu, czy standardowa? Izolacja termiczna na odwal czy ze szczelinami, albo połowa kleju? A może okna do domu pasywnego zamontowane standardowo? Przecież to jest jawne oszukiwanie Inwestora. Wykonawca jako osoba znająca się na robotach budowlanych przecież wie, że albo robi dobrze albo odwala kaszankę."
Cena podstawowego systemu? czy Ty nie potrafisz ogarnąć o co tu chodzi??? np. kupujesz nowe auto i masz podstawową wersję, chcesz mieć klime, alu itd? DOPŁACASZ, i to właśnie była cena podstawowa/standarowa/wyjściowa  :smile:     (żeby była jasność, bo mam wrażenie, że tu co niektórzy nie ogarniają tematu: dopłacasz do tych przykładowych 90 zł za m2, za np. styro grafitowy, tynk silikonowy, termodyble itp. itd ..... )

"Czy jeśli taki Wykonawca wyjedzie za granicę gdzie za ocieplenie płaci się 5 razy więcej to znaczy, że zrobi to 5 razy lepiej? A może powie, że zrobi to max 2 razy lepiej więc nie jest godzien pracować za 5 razy większe wynagrodzenie?"
idąc tym tokiem myślenia: gdyby ktoś zapłacił mi 500 zł  za m2 to miałbym to zrobić 10 razy lepiej? albo gdyby zapłacił mi 20 zł to 2 razy gorzej?
Powiem Ci tak, żeby wyjaśnić ten temat do końca: jeśli ktoś zaproponował by mi 500 zł za m2 elewacji, to miałby ją dopieszczoną, wylizaną, poświęcone na każdy m2 20 r/h i co za tym idzie: byłaby lepsza od tej z filmiku :smile:  byłaby wykonana na 101 %
Jeśli ktoś nie chce się zgodzić na moją minimalną stawkę - po prostu się nie dogadujemy i tego nie robię (dlaczego: patrz na początek mojego postu)
Jeśli ktoś akceptuje normalną stawkę, to ma wykonanie na poziomie 97-98 % i to jest normalna jakość - jest tu i zawodzący czasem czynnnik ludzki, i ewentualne zużycie sprzętu itd. te pozostałe 3 - 2 % to błędy które są pomijalne i zdarzają się najlepszym. Nie ma elewacji, tynków itd. idealnych - na każdej się coś znajdzie, chodzi o to, żeby to były naprawdę minimalne błędy, a nie takie które widać na pierwszy rzut oka, ewentualnie przy kamerze termowizyjnej -bo wtedy już jest po ptokach  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

ps postaram się tu już nie zaglądać, bo podejście co nie których  :smile:  osób troszkę mnie wyprowadza z równowagi. Niektórzy widzą świat biało - czarny, nie uznają odcieni szarości :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

Fighter:
"Ktos tu ostatnio na temat tynkow cw mowil... zgodnie ze sztuka tynki pod gladz.... odbior na 2,5m lacie z wciskaniem kartki papieru.... jak weszla - to krzywo... i co to ma byc pod gladz? zgodnie ze sztuka?"

Kto taki odbiór robił? to chyba nie był odbiór z kierownikiem budowy?
A gdzie POLSKIE NORMY? Gdzie tam jest taki zapis o kartce papieru? 
bo nie widziałem :smile: 

Moim skromnym zdaniem: czysta złośliwość i skur.... inwestora.

----------


## klimek1974

Witam
Czy  już teraz jest za gorąco aby kłaść grafitowy.??? Trzeba go juz zasłaniać ?

----------


## cyprinus

Dobrze, że trafiłem na ten wątek, bo zamierzam okleić swoją parterówkę 20 cm neoporem Yetico albo Swisspor. Czy są wymagane przerwy technologiczne pomiędzy klejeniem do ściany, kołkowaniem i oklejaniem siatką ? Jakiś dobry system? Bo czytam tu tylko o Weberze i Caparolu.

----------


## fighter1983

> Dobrze, że trafiłem na ten wątek, bo zamierzam okleić swoją parterówkę 20 cm neoporem Yetico albo Swisspor. Czy są wymagane przerwy technologiczne pomiędzy klejeniem do ściany, kołkowaniem i oklejaniem siatką ? Jakiś dobry system? Bo czytam tu tylko o Weberze i Caparolu.


Noooo pewnie ze sa inne dobre... dokladnie takie w kolejnosci od najlepszych:
Caparol Carbon System, Dryvit,Caparol NQG, STO,BASF, Caparol systemy typu KD600, .... 
pozniej sa inni...
a pozniej jeszcze inni
i na koncu made in garaz

Przy STO jak i w Caparolu, systemy na Armierungsputz nie do zaj....

----------


## WiolaB

Nie przesadzajcie z tym grafitem. Kleiłem sam we wrześniu ub roku, nic dziwnego się nie działo klej Weber 125, rewelacyjny klej i rewelacyjny styropian ( Neografit), nic nie odstaje, nic się nie odkształca a w zimie trzyma ciepło bardzo dobrze. Polecam....

----------


## cyprinus

"Przy STO jak i w Caparolu, systemy na Armierungsputz nie do zaj.... "

Co poeta miał na myśli ? Co to Armierungsputz ? Coś w związku z układaniem ręcznym? Napisz jak dla małego Kazia. I co z przerwami technologicznymi?

----------


## fighter1983

> "Przy STO jak i w Caparolu, systemy na Armierungsputz nie do zaj.... "
> 
> Co poeta miał na myśli ? Co to Armierungsputz ? Coś w związku z układaniem ręcznym? Napisz jak dla małego Kazia. I co z przerwami technologicznymi?


Standardowe systemy docieplen opieraja sie na warstwie zbrojacej z wykorzystaniem kleju z worka. klej cementowy, natomiast sa rozwiazania technicznie duuuuzo lepsze i dajace mozliwosc stosowania drobniejszych struktur, bardziej skomplikowanej kolorystyki.

STO Armierungsputz oraz Caparol Capatect-ZF-Spachtel 699 to masy klejace akrylowe, w wiaderku, bardzo elastyczne, bardzo odporne na naprezenia powstajace na elewacji. W Caparolu jeszcze wystepuja w odmianie ze wzmocnieniem wloknem weglowym - dajac system Carbon.
Rozwiazania rewelacyjne... niestety nie na nasza kieszen.

Dla porownania: 
warstwa zbrojaca na kleju cementowym: 0,80 netto/kg x 4,5kg = 3,60 netto koszt kleju na m2
warstwa zbrojaca na kleju klasy Armierungsputz: 5,20 netto/kg x 4,5kg = 23,40 netto koszt kleju na m2 
warstwa zbrojaca na CarbonSpachtell: 6,80 netto/kg x 4,5kg = 30,60 netto koszt kleju na m2

Tak wiec jak widzisz sa roznice... 
Sa tez elewacje ktore wymagaja takich rozwiazan, w zaleznosci od potrzeb i dostosowania do danych warunkow.
Bardzo wiele elewacji na domkach wymaga albo takich rozwiazan, albo np: zmiany uziarnienia, zmiany kolorow... 
Stad tez bierze sie moja pogarda wobec producentow tynkow ktorzy we wzorniku podaja kolorystyke o wspolczynniku odbicia swiatla na poziomie 12% i twierdza ze najwiekszy problem to koszt doplaty do tego tynku.... a g... prawda najwiekszy problem jest w tym ze ta elewacja bedzie pekac, a jak bedzie pekac to za chwile zejdzie platami.

Przerwy technologiczne tez sa uzaleznione od konkretnego obiektu i stosowanych materialow.
Jak ja mam Ci tyle zmiennych opisac w jednej odpowiedzi? Zadawaj pytania... bede odpowiadac...
albo inaczej: powiedz co masz w tej chwili, co chcesz uzyskac i co dla Ciebie jest najwazniejsze... trwalosc, jakosc, czy najnizsza cena... tak bedzie latwiej

----------


## cyprinus

Dobrą jakość za rozsądną cenę. Przyklejać będę sam, 20 cm grafitowego. Prawdopodobnie w czerwcu lub lipcu. Dom jest parterowy, więc spokojnie z niskiego podestu wszystko zrobię. Za wyjątkiem ścian szczytowych. To jest drugi dom, który buduję, poprzedni w części sam tynkowałem, a ocieplała ekipa. Teraz głębiej drążę każdy temat. Stosuję zasadę : zrobić raz, porządnie i zapomnieć o temacie. Bez wariactwa cenowego. Tynk jaki zastosuję  jeszcze nie zdecydowałem. Kolor - przy grafitowej dachówce wanilia będzie elegancko wyglądała. Ale to sprawa drugorzędna. W tym roku muszę dom ocieplić, tynk może być za rok, jeśli nie zdążę lub jeśli nie wyrobię się z kasą.
Okna zamontowane mam z zastosowaniem folii Ilbrucka, wystają 2 cm w stos. do ściany. Trzeba będzie zastosować jakąś taśmę uszczelniającą. Polecisz jakąś? 
Jeśli chodzi o system, też jestem otwarty na propozycje. Jeśli wolisz, pisz na privie. W podobny sposób załatwiałem wentylację mechaniczną.

----------


## klimek1974

Robił ktos moze grafitowym Knauf 20 cm
Chciałbym zrobic tez klejem tez knaufa ale tam coś u nich pisze ze trzeba kolkowac a niechcialbym a może na oleju caparol nie trzeba kolkowac ???

----------


## EWBUD

> Robił ktos moze grafitowym Knauf 20 cm
> Chciałbym zrobic tez klejem tez knaufa ale tam coś u nich pisze ze trzeba kolkowac a niechcialbym a może na oleju caparol nie trzeba kolkowac ???


ja na knaufie robiłem ostatni raz 2 lata temu (grafitowym) i był ok.
Co do kołkowania: poszukaj na forum: jest wiele wpisów przeciwko i za. Generalnie: "wg. projektu elewacji"   :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

> Robił ktos moze grafitowym Knauf 20 cm
> Chciałbym zrobic tez klejem tez knaufa ale tam coś u nich pisze ze trzeba kolkowac a niechcialbym a może na oleju caparol nie trzeba kolkowac ???


Nie trzeba !!!! Po co kolkowac !
Na sline wogole klejcie....
A dlaczego nie kolkowac? powod jakis rozsadny poprosze....

----------


## fighter1983

> Dobrą jakość za rozsądną cenę. Przyklejać będę sam, 20 cm grafitowego. Prawdopodobnie w czerwcu lub lipcu. Dom jest parterowy, więc spokojnie z niskiego podestu wszystko zrobię. Za wyjątkiem ścian szczytowych. To jest drugi dom, który buduję, poprzedni w części sam tynkowałem, a ocieplała ekipa. Teraz głębiej drążę każdy temat. Stosuję zasadę : zrobić raz, porządnie i zapomnieć o temacie. Bez wariactwa cenowego. Tynk jaki zastosuję  jeszcze nie zdecydowałem. Kolor - przy grafitowej dachówce wanilia będzie elegancko wyglądała. Ale to sprawa drugorzędna. W tym roku muszę dom ocieplić, tynk może być za rok, jeśli nie zdążę lub jeśli nie wyrobię się z kasą.
> Okna zamontowane mam z zastosowaniem folii Ilbrucka, wystają 2 cm w stos. do ściany. Trzeba będzie zastosować jakąś taśmę uszczelniającą. Polecisz jakąś? 
> Jeśli chodzi o system, też jestem otwarty na propozycje. Jeśli wolisz, pisz na privie. W podobny sposób załatwiałem wentylację mechaniczną.


Przygotowanie podloza: jezeli jest to ceramika: mozna kleic bezposrednio na to
Jezeli sa warstwy posrednie: tynk cem, wapienny lub dom jest z materialu chlonnego (ytong, gazobeton, silka) zagruntowac Sylitol Konzentrat 111

klejenie: obwodowo plus placki klejem Capatect 190S lub Capatect 190 - przy obwodowym plus placki przyjac zuzycie miedzy 5 a 6 kg/m2, kleic styropian pod siatkami rusztowaniowymi, przechowywac styropian w cieniu, nie kleic gdy plyty styropianowe sa rozgrzane. Czekac na pochmurny dzien najlepiej.
EPS: dobrej jakosci spelniajacy wymagania AT KD600 System np. Termoorganika Termonium Plus, Austrotherm 0,031, Knauf 0,031, przy 20cm - bez frezu bo to bez sensu. Nie popelniac powaznego bledu stosowania w ukladzie 10+10... bo to proszenie sie o klopoty
Kołkować  !!! generalnie kołkować, rzadko kiedy można nie kołkować, Jezeli chodzi o koszty i mostki: zrobić termodyble, albo skompensować straty ciepła pogrubiając o 1cm grubość styropianu. Kołki dobrac odpowiednie dla podloza.
warstwa zbrojaca: siatka z zakladami min 10cm 165g/m2 Caparol 650/110 zatopiona w kleju Capatect 190 bialy lub szary: 4,5kg/m2, pamietac o zbrojeniach diagonalnych przy otworach.
Bialy: gdy to ma sobie postac do jesieni tylko, szary zagruntowany (putzgrunt610) jezeli ma postac do nastepnego sezonu.
Gruntowanie: w zaleznosci jak sie rozlozy w czasie wyprawa
Tynk: Cienkowarstwowy, mineralny malowany farba NQG, lub silikonowy, lub NQG. 
I to jest porzadny system elewacyjny Caparola za rozsadne pieniadze.

----------


## kurbek

Witam, 
Prześledziłem wątek z ciekawością bo sam w tamtym roku ocieplałem dom styropianem grafitowym 15 cm. Po położenu styropianu w miejscach nasłonecznionych na drugi dzień pomiędzy płytami powstały szpary wielkości 5 mm. Moje nerwy nie wytrzymały i wykonałem natychmiast telefon z reklamacją do producenta. Producent strasznie pokrętnie zaczął kombinować że nie używałem kleju elastycznego a jeszcze lepiej w piance! Na boga nigdzie takich informacji nie zamieszczają na produkcie! Przyjechał pan od producenta odkleił płyte ze ściany i stwierdził że klejenie ok że nie na placki. Powiedział że dostarczą piankę do uszczelniania szczelin i że dają gwarancje że po zaciągnięciu siatką nic mu nie będzie. Z ciekawostek powiem że w południe gdy wyszło słoneszczko szczeliny zniknęły jednak niesmak pozostał. Piankowałem każde łączenie ale gdybym miał wybrać jeszcze raz NIGDY GRAFIT!!!

----------


## Po***ni

kurbek
napisz jakiego producenta był ten styropian

----------


## teodor2424

> kurbek
> napisz jakiego producenta był ten styropian


 kurcze też mnie to ciekawi będę za dwa miesiące ocieplane swój domek również grafitowym 15 centymetrów i nie wiem jakiego producenta wybrać?
do tego ekipa mówi że pracuje na weberze.
ja mam około 300 metrów kwadratowych  ktore jest  już  pokryte tynkiem akrylowym kornikiem 10 lat temu, na podłożu tynk cem-wap. Do tego chyba klej z webera bedzie dobrze trzymał jednak co ze styropianem, nie chciałem kolkowac. Na wierzch planuje caly system webera, siatką klej i tynk silikonowy.
Do tego będę wstawial i wysowal w warstwę muru zewnętrznego nowe okna dosyć ciepłe więc i montaz by się przydal odpowiedni, zastanawiam się jakie parapety są odpowiednie do takiego systemu?

----------


## kurbek

Neotherm

----------


## wojtasinski

Witam
Na początku czerwca miałem rozpocząć ocieplanie domu i chciałem to zrobić styropianem grafitowym. Mój wykonawca zareagował tak: Nie połozy o żadnej porze roku dopóki producenci nie określą dokładnie wszystkich wytycznych jak, z nim postępować przy montażu. Na razie w karcie produktu jest tylko mala wzmianka. Po tym wszystkim co się dowiedziałem, mój zapał do grafitowego styropianu całkowicie się wypalił. Nie będę świadomie pakował w to pieniędzy z nadzieją, że u mnie się uda. Zdecyduje się na jakiś styropian 0,038, bo to najlepszy po graficie styropian do elewacji. Instalator policzył mi różnicę w zużyciu gazu pomiędzy grafitem (ściana U= 0,14) oraz dobrym zwykłym styropianem (ściana 0,165) i wyszło 30 m3 na rok czyli koszt ogrzewania wyższy o niecałą "stówę".  Styropian grafitowy kosztował by mnie o prawie 2000 zł więcej od zwykłego, nie mówiąc już o konieczności zastosowania droższego kleju. Moim zdaniem koszty i ryzyko problemów są zbyt duże w stosunku do spodziewanych efektów.

----------


## autorus

a jaki jest problem z grafitowym? 
Faktycznie najlepszy byłby w kropki. Tylko czy nie da sie trafic na kilka dni z chmurkami? Na jesieni? Sądzę ze się da. W moim przypadku mam tego klejenia bardzo mało wiec sobie poradzę.

----------


## klimek1974

Ja robiłem ostatnio knaufem grafitowym 20 cm i jakoś mi się udało . Knauf jakoś ma mały wpływ na słońce, jedynie to to praktycznie w każdej paczce była lekko zakrzywiona plyta
Zrobiłem test na kawałku styropianu i naprawdę nie idzie odkleic płyty także nie kolkowalem

----------


## Po***ni

Co prawda nie mam porównania z białym ale według mnie nie zaobserwowałem nic niepokojącego z grafitem i trafiło sie klika dni słoneczych, największy problem w dni słoneczne to że klej szybko wysycha. Nic nie odpadło, nie zmieniły się wymiary płyt, elwacja trzymała się ok 1,5 tygodnia do momentu zaciągnięcia siatki. Styropian Austotherm, klej Caparol (czerwone worki).

----------


## mar1982kaz

u mnie minęło dokładnie dwa lata od kiedy kleiłem styro. grafitowe austrotherma i wszystko trzyma bez kolkowania.  dwa lata temu w maju jak kładłem były dosłownie upały i nie zauważyłem żeby się styropian kurczył.

----------


## heine84

banan

----------


## fighter1983

c.a 32 netto/m2 przy czym policzylem: klej, siatka, klej, grunt, tynk wg zuzyc rzeczywistych
oczywiscie sa jeszcze zmienne :tongue: rzede wszytskim styropian/wełna, kolki, zatyczki do termodybli, kolor, listwy okapnikowe, przyokienne, bonie, narozniki, listwy startowe itp...
ja sie tylko boje z tym grafitowym jednej rzeczy: za chwile wejda na rynek nasz grafitowe styropiany z biala warstwa (malowane albo z fabrycznie doklejona cienka powloka z bialego styropianu) i znowu sie zacznie sieczka rynkowa.... garazowcy natychmiast wypuszcza pomalowane na bialo styropiany z powloka do ktorej nie bedzie mozna sie "przyczepic" klejami do w. zbrojacej.

----------


## magnum666

> Przygotowanie podloza: jezeli jest to ceramika: mozna kleic bezposrednio na to
> Jezeli sa warstwy posrednie: tynk cem, wapienny lub dom jest z materialu chlonnego (ytong, gazobeton, silka) zagruntowac Sylitol Konzentrat 111
> 
> klejenie: obwodowo plus placki klejem Capatect 190S lub Capatect 190 - przy obwodowym plus placki przyjac zuzycie miedzy 5 a 6 kg/m2, kleic styropian pod siatkami rusztowaniowymi, przechowywac styropian w cieniu, nie kleic gdy plyty styropianowe sa rozgrzane. Czekac na pochmurny dzien najlepiej.
> EPS: dobrej jakosci spelniajacy wymagania AT KD600 System np. Termoorganika Termonium Plus, Austrotherm 0,031, Knauf 0,031, przy 20cm - bez frezu bo to bez sensu. Nie popelniac powaznego bledu stosowania w ukladzie 10+10... bo to proszenie sie o klopoty
> Kołkować  !!! generalnie kołkować, rzadko kiedy można nie kołkować, Jezeli chodzi o koszty i mostki: zrobić termodyble, albo skompensować straty ciepła pogrubiając o 1cm grubość styropianu. Kołki dobrac odpowiednie dla podloza.
> warstwa zbrojaca: siatka z zakladami min 10cm 165g/m2 Caparol 650/110 zatopiona w kleju Capatect 190 bialy lub szary: 4,5kg/m2, pamietac o zbrojeniach diagonalnych przy otworach.
> Bialy: gdy to ma sobie postac do jesieni tylko, szary zagruntowany (putzgrunt610) jezeli ma postac do nastepnego sezonu.
> Gruntowanie: w zaleznosci jak sie rozlozy w czasie wyprawa
> ...


Prosiłbym o rozwinięcie dwóch kwestii:
1) "klejenie: obwodowo plus placki klejem"
Przejrzałem masę filmów odnośnie technik klejenia płyt styropianowych, 98% to właśnie ramka+placki, pozostałem to 1% grzebień lub same placki.
Stąd wywnioskowałem, że technika ramka + placki to poprawna metoda i najbardziej słuszna.
Tak też wykonałem ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych.
Biały styropian 12 cm, klej webera, ramka+placki, górną szczelinę (między styropianem a ścianą) dodatkowo zabezpieczyłem pianką żeby nic się nie dostawało pod styropian, zabezpieczyłem siatką, zamalowałem dysperbitem i czekam na realizację drugiego etapu czyli ocieplanie ścian "właściwych" z porothermu.
W między czasie trafiłem na budowę gdzie ocieplane były fundamenty, metoda na same placki.
Panowie uznali, że metodą na ramkę się nie robi!!
Zdębiałem ! Uzasadnienie- cokolwiek skrapla się na ścianie pod styropianem swobodnie spływa w dół.
Oprócz tego górną płaszczyznę poziomą styropianu (tam gdzie kończy się ocieplenie fundamentów) również zazbroili siatką i zaciągnęli klejem.
Rozumiem, że kolejny rząd styropianu opierał się będzie na tej zazbrojonej warstwie z klejem.
CZY TO POPRAWNA METODA?
Ramka czy same placki?
Zwariować można, każdy obstawia "swoją" metodę klejenia, ale która jest właściwa?

2) Druga kwestia "Nie popelniac powaznego bledu stosowania w ukladzie 10+10... bo to proszenie sie o klopoty"
Dlaczego?
Lepiej od razu przykleić 20 cm?

Tak poza tematem, Inwestor nie ma łatwego życia.

----------


## fighter1983

> Prosiłbym o rozwinięcie dwóch kwestii:
> 1) "klejenie: obwodowo plus placki klejem"
> Przejrzałem masę filmów odnośnie technik klejenia płyt styropianowych, 98% to właśnie ramka+placki, pozostałem to 1% grzebień lub same placki.
> Stąd wywnioskowałem, że technika ramka + placki to poprawna metoda i najbardziej słuszna.
> Tak też wykonałem ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych.
> Biały styropian 12 cm, klej webera, ramka+placki, górną szczelinę (między styropianem a ścianą) dodatkowo zabezpieczyłem pianką żeby nic się nie dostawało pod styropian, zabezpieczyłem siatką, zamalowałem dysperbitem i czekam na realizację drugiego etapu czyli ocieplanie ścian "właściwych" z porothermu.
> W między czasie trafiłem na budowę gdzie ocieplane były fundamenty, metoda na same placki.
> Panowie uznali, że metodą na ramkę się nie robi!!
> Zdębiałem ! Uzasadnienie- cokolwiek skrapla się na ścianie pod styropianem swobodnie spływa w dół.
> ...


lol... no to teraz Cie zalamie niestety... Ty masz powazniejsze problemy niz klejenie na placki czy tez na ramke.
Po 1) EPS nie daje sie pod ziemie... zadnego, tylko xps
Po 2) to co zrobiles z tym dysperbitem to generalnie wyrzucenie pieniedzy w bloto
Po 3) nie masz izolacji przeciwwodnej na fundamentach w tej chwili (pionowej) 
Po 4) my tu piszemy o klejeniu na elewacje: obwodowo+placki tak powinno byc klejone.
spojrz w moja stopke na temat izolacji pionowych... akurat masz tam co nieco o Twoim temacie... i roznicach i uzasadnieniu dlaczego EPS nie nadaje sie pod ziemie... nawet z cudownym dysperbitem na wierzchu.

2 warstwy styropianu to podwojne kolkowanie, i generalnie powazne oslabienie mechaniczne calej elewacji... bo o elewacjach tu mowa.

----------


## magnum666

> lol... no to teraz Cie zalamie niestety... Ty masz powazniejsze problemy niz klejenie na placki czy tez na ramke.
> Po 1) EPS nie daje sie pod ziemie... zadnego, tylko xps
> Po 2) to co zrobiles z tym dysperbitem to generalnie wyrzucenie pieniedzy w bloto
> Po 3) nie masz izolacji przeciwwodnej na fundamentach w tej chwili (pionowej) 
> Po 4) my tu piszemy o klejeniu na elewacje: obwodowo+placki tak powinno byc klejone.
> spojrz w moja stopke na temat izolacji pionowych... akurat masz tam co nieco o Twoim temacie... i roznicach i uzasadnieniu dlaczego EPS nie nadaje sie pod ziemie... nawet z cudownym dysperbitem na wierzchu.
> 
> 2 warstwy styropianu to podwojne kolkowanie, i generalnie powazne oslabienie mechaniczne calej elewacji... bo o elewacjach tu mowa.


No ok, jest wtopa, ale z każdej wtopy idzie wybrnąć. Prawda?
Na chwilkę powrócę do tematu elewacji.
Czyli przy założeniu warstwy ocieplenia 20 cm, styropian (grafit) 20 cm, ramka plus placki, zakołkować, dalej zbrojenie, klej, grunt, tynk.
Nie do końca rozumiem "2 warstwy styropianu to podwojne kolkowanie, i generalnie powazne oslabienie mechaniczne calej elewacji".
Odczytuje to w ten sposób: przykleić jedną warstwę 10 cm styropianiu, zakołkować, przykleić na pierwszą warstwę drugą 10 cm i ponownie zakołkowć.
Sądziłem, że lepiej jest przykleić pierwszą warstwę, staranie wyrównując powierzchnię, do niej dokleić drugą warstwę zachowując mijankę płyt (klejem cienka warstwa na całej powierzchni płyty-grzebieniem, bądź pianką) i dopiero wówczas zakołkować całość, sitka itd. - Wtedy otrzymujemy nazwijmy to pojedyncze kołkowania tak jak przy jednej warstwie (20cm).
Kwestia dość istotna dla mnie, chciałem zastosować u siebie na elewacji 2x10 cm grafitu (thermo organiki lub knaufa) metodą ramka +placki. Ale wole dopytać fachowców. 
Powróćmy na chwilę do fundamentów.
Czyli jak z tego wybrnąć? Jak to naprawić?
Sytuacja wygląda następująco:
Budynek niepodpiwniczony.
Izolacja pozioma, szczelnie zgrzana papa termo 5,6 mm na ostatniej warstwie bloczków.
Styropian to faktycznie EPS, w zależności od usytuowania gruntu od 20 do ok 50 cm zakopany w ziemi.

Przyklejony ramka + placki.
Siatka , klej, dysperbit.
Teren dość suchy.
Cokół miał być wykończony albo płytkami klinkiero podobnymi (2cm grubości) albo klinkierem połówkami (6 cm grubości).
Co zrobić żeby to miało ręce i nogi?
Jak to naprawić?

----------


## fighter1983

2 warstwy styropianu to generalnie nieporozumienie. Zaden z systemowdawcow nie zaklada, ze ktos wpadnie na taki pomysl... bo i po co.
Owszem, zaklada sie i dopuszcza podwajanie docieplen, czyli docieplenie juz raz docieplonych scian w budynkach ktore kilka lat temu juz mialy robiona elewacje na styropianie, ale... 
Po 1 - podwojne kolkowanie czyli: 1 warstwa zakolkowana (2 kolki na plyte) /4szt na m2, 2 warstwa przyklejona i zakolkowana w narozach plyty (8 kolkow na m2) 
Lacznie daje nam to wynik 12 kolkow na m2... a to juz jakby nie bylo duzo. i to pod wzgledem mostkow termicznych jak i kosztow tego kolkowania.
Po 2 - praktycznie nic nie zyskujemy robiac w ten sposob, wieksze koszty tylko i naklad pracy
Po 3 - pamietajmy ze najslabsze polaczenie w calym ukladzie w lekkiej mokrej  jest pomiedzy klejem a styropianem, a w ten sposob z 1 takiego miejsca robimy az 3 w tym 2 odsuniete na dzwigni, Jakbysmy obili probe na rozerwanie: pusci wlasnie miedzy warstwami.

Nie widze uzasadnienia dla takiego rozwiazania, nie ma plusow, sa same minusy... to po co tak robic? Pozorna eliminacja mostka termicznego przy 20cm styropianu... przy takiej grubosci materialu termoizolacyjnego dobrze ulozonego - mostek mozna uznac za pomijalny. A jak juz sie ktos bardzo upiera: 20cm styropianu w jednej warstwie - frezowane.

Z fundamentem.... okropne... ale tak jak powinnobyc zrobione:
- zerwac wszytskie warstwy 
- polozyc na sciane fundamentowa izolacje przeciwwodna (np. BE901 + BM92)
- polozyc termoizolacje - XPS
- ochronic (lub nie) folia kubelkowa
- zasypac
Tyle ze to teraz kosztowne i pracochlonne bedzie... bez tak inwazyjnej metody... trudno, przyzwyczaic sie... i pocieszyc tym ze 90% domkow w Polsce jest tak samo spieprzonych.

----------


## magnum666

> 2 warstwy styropianu to generalnie nieporozumienie. Zaden z systemowdawcow nie zaklada, ze ktos wpadnie na taki pomysl... bo i po co.
> Owszem, zaklada sie i dopuszcza podwajanie docieplen, czyli docieplenie juz raz docieplonych scian w budynkach ktore kilka lat temu juz mialy robiona elewacje na styropianie, ale... 
> Po 1 - podwojne kolkowanie czyli: 1 warstwa zakolkowana (2 kolki na plyte) /4szt na m2, 2 warstwa przyklejona i zakolkowana w narozach plyty (8 kolkow na m2) 
> Lacznie daje nam to wynik 12 kolkow na m2... a to juz jakby nie bylo duzo. i to pod wzgledem mostkow termicznych jak i kosztow tego kolkowania.
> Po 2 - praktycznie nic nie zyskujemy robiac w ten sposob, wieksze koszty tylko i naklad pracy
> Po 3 - pamietajmy ze najslabsze polaczenie w calym ukladzie w lekkiej mokrej  jest pomiedzy klejem a styropianem, a w ten sposob z 1 takiego miejsca robimy az 3 w tym 2 odsuniete na dzwigni, Jakbysmy obili probe na rozerwanie: pusci wlasnie miedzy warstwami.
> 
> Nie widze uzasadnienia dla takiego rozwiazania, nie ma plusow, sa same minusy... to po co tak robic? Pozorna eliminacja mostka termicznego przy 20cm styropianu... przy takiej grubosci materialu termoizolacyjnego dobrze ulozonego - mostek mozna uznac za pomijalny. A jak juz sie ktos bardzo upiera: 20cm styropianu w jednej warstwie - frezowane.
> 
> ...


Zgodzę się ze statystyką 90% domów jest ocieplanych w ten sposób.
Wspomniani przeze mnie wcześniej murarze (dyskusja między ramką a plackami) ocieplili w ten sposób budynek podpiwniczony, a dokładnie sposobem: bloczki, 2xdysperbit, styropian EPS na placki, klej z siatką, + dysperbit. nic więcej. Żadnej kubełkowej foli i izolacji przeciwwodnej.
To wszystko zasypali ziemią.
I to zrobiła firma budowlana, czyli teoretycznie specjaliści.

Przy okazji przypomniał mi się pierwszy "system" ociepleń z jakim się zetknąłem.
Lata '90 królował Atlas, chyba innego nie było.
Smarowanie grzebieniem całej powierzchni płyty, chlas na ścianę dopchnąć, wyrównać, zaciągnąć siatką itd.
Tak jak w instrukcji Atlasa było napisane.
W ziemię ok. 1 metra styropian zwykły, o żadnych XPS nikt nie słyszał, zaciągnięty siatką, zasmarowany cerplastem.
Tynk na elewacji Atlas DR. Po paru latach odświeżony farbą.
Do dnia dzisiejszego NIC SIĘ nie dzieje. O ile dobrze pamiętam niecałe 20 lat.
Styropian z ziemi nie zniknął.
W piwnicach nic się nie dzieje.

----------


## fighter1983

odnosnie klejenia eps w lekkiej mokrej - na grzebien byloby idealnie, lepiej niz na ramka+placki. niestety - trzeba miec rowniutkie sciany, a takich poza ytongiem i dobrym gazobetonem nie ma.

Izolacje fundamentow: 
wody nie ma bo jest sucho... jak bedzie to i woda bedzie w srodku. Kilka takich obiektow - apartamentowcow w Wilanowie jest.
styropian - jest... mokry i nasiakniety woda.. jakie ma wlasciwosci izolacyjne(termiczne) obecnie .... trzeba by bylo zmierzyc... watpliwe z pewnoscia.

----------


## janoush

> A jak juz sie ktos bardzo upiera: 20cm styropianu w jednej warstwie - frezowane..


A poradź, jaką grubość styropianu dać na ściany ?
15 czy 20 cm i biały czy grafitowy ?
Na razie mnie to czeka i staram się czytać ile się da. Chcę się poradzić fachowca. Mój projektant zaprojektuje ile będę chciał. Nawet 120cm...

----------


## plusfoto

A co to za projektant? To on powinien cię uświadomić jaka grubość ocieplenia jest optymalna dla twojego domu i twoich preferencji a nie odwrotnie.

----------


## fighter1983

> A co to za projektant? To on powinien cię uświadomić jaka grubość ocieplenia jest optymalna dla twojego domu i twoich preferencji a nie odwrotnie.


Dokladnie... dlatego ja tez nie "poradze" to trzeba policzyc po prostu tu nie ma co radzic biorac grubosci z sufitu. Policzyc i zoptymalizowac. Wybrac optymalne rozwiazania uwzgledniajac takie zmienne jak:
- material scienny z jakigo postawiony jest budynek
- stolarke otworowa
- wentylacje
- termoizolacje
- sposob i koszt uzyskiwania energii cieplnej
- koszty inwestycji 
- czas zwrotu z inwestycji
Majac te wszytskie zmienne dopiero mozna podejmowac decyzje. ale... tych obliczen nie wykonuje sie na forum i nie robi sie tego gratis... to praca projektowa, kilkugodzinna. 
Zapraszam na obliczenia do mojego partnera w tym zakresie: on jest odpowiedzialny za optymalizacje kosztow i znajdowania najkorzystniejszych rozwiazan z eliminacja bledow i nadzor nad pracami:
Jacek Sternowski 601211813 j[email protected]

----------


## skrabi

po lekturze całego wątku i kilku artykułów zmieniłem grafit na biały styro, stwierdziłem, że dla 300zl rocznie oszczędności na ogrzewaniu nie chcę ryzykować złego przyklejenia, zwłaszcza znając moją ekipę i fakt, że ocieplenie będą robili mi na początku sierpnia

czy ktoś doszedł do podobnych wniosków?

----------


## grzeniu666

> po lekturze całego wątku i kilku artykułów zmieniłem grafit na biały styro, ... 
> czy ktoś doszedł do podobnych wniosków?


Tak, ja  :smile:  (dopingowany szybko topniejącym budżetem budowlanym)

----------


## witekgo

> Przygotowanie podloza: jezeli jest to ceramika: mozna kleic bezposrednio na to
> Jezeli sa warstwy posrednie: tynk cem, wapienny lub dom jest z materialu chlonnego (ytong, gazobeton, silka) zagruntowac Sylitol Konzentrat 111
> 
> klejenie: obwodowo plus placki klejem Capatect 190S lub Capatect 190 - przy obwodowym plus placki przyjac zuzycie miedzy 5 a 6 kg/m2, kleic styropian pod siatkami rusztowaniowymi, przechowywac styropian w cieniu, nie kleic gdy plyty styropianowe sa rozgrzane. Czekac na pochmurny dzien najlepiej.
> EPS: dobrej jakosci spelniajacy wymagania AT KD600 System np. Termoorganika Termonium Plus, Austrotherm 0,031, Knauf 0,031, przy 20cm - bez frezu bo to bez sensu. Nie popelniac powaznego bledu stosowania w ukladzie 10+10... bo to proszenie sie o klopoty
> Kołkować !!! generalnie kołkować, rzadko kiedy można nie kołkować, Jezeli chodzi o koszty i mostki: zrobić termodyble, albo skompensować straty ciepła pogrubiając o 1cm grubość styropianu. Kołki dobrac odpowiednie dla podloza.
> warstwa zbrojaca: siatka z zakladami min 10cm 165g/m2 Caparol 650/110 zatopiona w kleju Capatect 190 bialy lub szary: 4,5kg/m2, pamietac o zbrojeniach diagonalnych przy otworach.
> Bialy: gdy to ma sobie postac do jesieni tylko, szary zagruntowany (putzgrunt610) jezeli ma postac do nastepnego sezonu.
> Gruntowanie: w zaleznosci jak sie rozlozy w czasie wyprawa
> ...


 A to zużycie kleju 4,5kg/m2 to jest już przeliczone na 2 warstwy zbrojne czy tylko na 1 warstwe??

----------


## fighter1983

> A to zużycie kleju 4,5kg/m2 to jest już przeliczone na 2 warstwy zbrojne czy tylko na 1 warstwe??


W idealnym siwecie i tak jak nalezy wykonuje sie tylko jedna warstwe, bez dodatkowego szpachlowania w celu wyrownania nierownosci. 
Czyli 4,5kg powinno wystarczyc na wykonanie warstwy zbrojonej czyli kleju z zatopiona siatka

----------


## witekgo

A moja ekipa od ocieplenia mówi że najpierw zatapiają siatkę w kleju szpachlują czekają aż wyschnie i potem drugi raz jadą klejem grunt i tynk! I z tego co zauważyłem u nas w małopolskim chyba tak ekipy robią że szpachlują 2 razy klejem. Mówisz fighter1983 że raz szpachlowana ściana to jest wystarczająco pod tynk?

----------


## fighter1983

w. zbrojaca wykonywana w jednym cyklu to zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta. Siatka powinna znajdowac sie dokladnie w polowie w. zbrojacej a to sie uzyskuje w jednym cyklu. Tak na dobra sprawe: dodatkowe szpachlowanie jest bledem wykonawczym

----------


## EWBUD

> w. zbrojaca wykonywana w jednym cyklu to zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta. Siatka powinna znajdowac sie dokladnie w polowie w. zbrojacej a to sie uzyskuje w jednym cyklu. Tak na dobra sprawe: dodatkowe szpachlowanie jest bledem wykonawczym


Ale prawda jest taka, że wszyscy je robią  :smile:

----------


## 54G

Dobra, teraz ja:

Docieplam we wrześniu jak upały zelżeją styropianem GENDERKA EPS 032 FASADA EXTRA 13 cm ) w kolorze grafitowym  :smile: 
Jako kleju będę używał piankę TYTAN EOS lub INSTA STIK. 
*Jaką dam siatkę i klej do siatki jeszcze nie wiem.* 
Gdybym docieplał nową ścianę na 100% bym nie kołkował (dom piętrowy z poddaszem) lecz niestety ściana jest otynkowana jakieś 20 lat temu zwykłym tynkiem... na którym pojawiły się gdzieniegdzie pęknięcia. Moje pytanie brzmi: *Czy zaryzykować i poprostu dobrze oczyścić karcherem całe ściany a później zagruntować?* Sam klej w piance jak wszyscy zapewne wiedzą po związaniu trzyma jak diabli, nie boję się, że odpadnie, raczej obawiam się żeby nie odpadł tynk. To jest ponad dwudziestoletni dom budowany z pustaków pustych w środku ściany grubości prawie pół metra. Jeżeli miałbym kołkować musiałbym użyć kołków z wydłużoną strefą rozporową, *jakie są najdłuższe kołki i jaka jest w nich strefa rozporowa?* Najchętniej zakołkowałbym tylko na rogach a resztę zostawił na klej. *Tynk nie odpadł przez 20 lat i chyba nie zamierza, więc czy po zaizolowaniu ściany warunki mogą mu się pogorszyć czy raczej powienien teoretycznie mieć więcej spokoju i nie odpadnie?*

Pewne jest że będzie to styropian j.w. (już zamówiony)  i klej w piance - prawie tona kleju w workach, transport, mieszanie, noszenie, woda przedłużacze, pomocnicy.. VS 30 puszek pianki i ew. dociśnięcie drugi raz. Na słońcę będę starał się uważać...  :wink:  Co do reszty chętnie przeczytam wasze opinie. (tynk, kołkowanie, warunki dla tynku pod izolacją... aha i *jeszcze mam pytanie czy spotkaliście się listwami startowymi 13 cm?* Kupiłem styro 13 cm bo transport wychodził akurat gratis prosto z fabryki. W ogóle mają fajną opcje którą rozważałem ale jednak będę robił głównie sam więc nie będę miał pomocnika, mianowicie jest możliwość zamówienia płyt styropianu 3m x 0,5 m co przy pracy z lekką pianą i pomocnikiem przyspieszyłoby  czas pracy i zminimalizowało mostki termiczne. może ktoś kiedyś skorzysta.. np przy docieplaniu większych powierzchni bez okien)

----------


## Agnieszka i Michał

Ja też zastanawiam się nad wyborem styropianu. Kupiłem na próbę kilka paczek Termoorganiki Termonium (grafitowy, U=0,032). Wizualnie wszystko ok, płyty twarde, ciężkie, jednorodna struktura wewnątrz, granulki dobrze ze sobą złączone. Co do równości to co paczka to inaczej, ale ogólnie nie było źle. Zacząłem przyklejać do ściany (mur nowy, z ceramiki, zagruntowany dla pewności) i już pierwsze negatywne spostrzeżenia: płyty jakby tłuste, ciężko ten klei na nich się utrzymuje, trzeba go mocniej docisnąć. Po zeszlifowaniu powierzchni papierem ściernym (wg zaleceń producenta) było jeszcze gorzej. Klej systemowy Termoorganiki. W końcu płyty udało się przykleić, dolegały do siebie, ogólnie było ok. Ale po 2-3 dniach pomiędzy płytami, na łączeniach pojawiły się szczeliny 2,3 a nawet 4 mm. Wyglądało to tak jakby płyty zmieniły rozmiar, po prostu się skurczyły. Od razu pojawiły się obawy czy nie odpadną bo przy takich naprężeniach klei raczej puści. Nadmienię tylko że kilka płyt było wystawionych na działanie słońca i temperatury (elewacja zachodnia) a reszta na elewacji północnej bez udziału słońca też się skurczyło. Decyzja taka aby dom ocieplić styropianem białym. Przy takich grubościach ocieplenia(u mnie 18 cm) U styropianu nie wiele zmienia, przy białym będzie też ciepło. Grafitowy styropian to modny ostatnio temat, ale nie dopracowany do końca. Może i cechy izolacyjne ma dobre ale muszą jeszcze dopracować technologię. Póki co lepiej zainwestować w dobry styropian biały ale np frezowany z zakładką. Wyjdzie i tak taniej a i pewność większa. Ktoś może powiedzieć że wystarczy zakołkować i będzie trzymał. Tak, ale te naprężenia dalej w płytach będą i gdzieś się one ujawnią, np poprzez wybrzuszenia na powierzchni płyt, lub w narożach a w konsekwencji tego wyjdzie to później na gotowej elewacji. W sieci jest kilka artykułów na temat grafitowego styropianu i problemach z jego kurczeniem się i rozszerzalnością termiczną opartą na badaniach. Nikt tam nie neguje cech izolacyjnych grafitowych płyt. Z tym jest wszystko ok. Ale inne cechy raczej psują wizerunek tego materiału. Każdy wybierze to co będzie uważał za słuszne. Ja wiem że będzie to styropian biały z zakładką renomowanego producenta. Nie buduję budynku pasywnego a to co osiągnę na białym styropianie i tak przewyższa wymagania.

----------


## skrabi

> Decyzja taka aby dom ocieplić styropianem białym. Przy takich grubościach ocieplenia(u mnie 18 cm) U styropianu nie wiele zmienia, przy białym będzie też ciepło. Grafitowy styropian to modny ostatnio temat, ale nie dopracowany do końca. Może i cechy izolacyjne ma dobre ale muszą jeszcze dopracować technologię. Póki co lepiej zainwestować w dobry styropian biały ale np frezowany z zakładką. Wyjdzie i tak taniej a i pewność większa.


Biorąc wszystkie za i przeciw też podjąłem taką decyzję i mam święty spokój  :smile: 
Weź frez, niektórzy mówią, że się trudniej kładzie, ale moja ekipa sama o niego prosiła a na pewno nie mam mostków.

----------


## fotohobby

Może po prostu grafilt lepiej kłaść wtedy, kiedy temperatury i nasłonecznienie nie zrobią mu już takiej  krzywdy... ?
I nie na klej, a  na piankę ? 

Ja planuję prace zwiazane z ocieplaiem i zaciągnięcieme klejem elewacji na październik i póki co grafitowy styropian jest preferowanym wyborem...

----------


## skrabi

no jasne, tylko co jeśli musisz zrobić elewację latem?
a wiosną i jesienią też słońce potrafi mocno operować i nagrzewać styro, musiałbyś czekać na pochmurne dni lub mieć rusztowania z siatkami, a te nie każda ekipa ma

----------


## fotohobby

Jeśli ktoś MUSI, to jest  problem, jednak ocieplenie i elewacja to nie jest raczej etap z ktorym nie można poczekać na miesiace, w ktorych temperatura już nie sprawia takiego problemu...

----------


## skrabi

> Jeśli ktoś MUSI, to jest  problem, jednak ocieplenie i elewacja to nie jest raczej etap z ktorym nie można poczekać na miesiace, w ktorych temperatura już nie sprawia takiego problemu...


ja mam dach bez okapów i chciałem mieć porządnie wykonane obróbki przy rynnach i szczytach, a to wiązało się właśnie ze zrobieniem ocieplenia

----------


## Agnieszka i Michał

> Biorąc wszystkie za i przeciw też podjąłem taką decyzję i mam święty spokój 
> Weź frez, niektórzy mówią, że się trudniej kładzie, ale moja ekipa sama o niego prosiła a na pewno nie mam mostków.


Dla grubości 18 cm Austrotherm nie oferuje płyt frezowanych jedynie na zakładkę lub proste

----------


## skrabi

> Dla grubości 18 cm Austrotherm nie oferuje płyt frezowanych jedynie na zakładkę lub proste


a inne firmy nie mają?

----------


## GraMar

Dzisiaj w Castoramie jest styropian grafitowy elewacyjny  Izolbetu 033 o grubości 10cm oraz 5cm, niefrezowany po 16,96 zł/mkw. Kupiłam na ocieplenie ściany między garażem a mieszkaniem oraz między spiżarnią a łazienką...
Zobaczę, jaki będzie przywieziony /transport na budowę  88zł/-na ekspozycji był co nieco poobgryzany i miał podejrzanie duże kulki

----------


## ryloon

Z mojego doświadczenia (kończę kleić na pianie Tytan styro 20cm grafit 0,033 frez 20cm z Dom-styr'u): pianka trzyma się go w momencie aplikacji bez problemu. Jak wyschnie to płyty nie da się oderwać bez rozerwania. Kleję do ściany z silikatu z Grupy Silikaty. Ściany nie grunyowałem ale dokładnie jest wyczyszczona/odmieciona itp. Styro deko się lśni ale i tak trzeba nieco przeszlifować krawędzie i mniej równe płyty więc liczę, że zatapianie siatki będzie "nieupierdliwe".
Pozdr

----------


## autorus

będę kleił styropian na styropian. Mam wiec pytanie, jak sterować grubością pianki?Na zwykłym kleju z worka nie było problemu aby zrobić grubość jaka się w sumie chce, oczywiście z głową czyli jakieś 2cm. A jak jest z pianką? Musze mieć min 0,5cm.

----------


## GraMar

> Dzisiaj w Castoramie jest styropian grafitowy elewacyjny  Izolbetu 033 o grubości 10cm oraz 5cm, niefrezowany po 16,96 zł/mkw. Kupiłam na ocieplenie ściany między garażem a mieszkaniem oraz między spiżarnią a łazienką...
> Zobaczę, jaki będzie przywieziony /transport na budowę  88zł/-na ekspozycji był co nieco poobgryzany i miał podejrzanie duże kulki


Przyjechał bardzo ładny, nieuszkodzony tylko kierowca zrzucał go z ciężarówki i wówczas oberwał.
Niektóre płyty po rozpakowaniu były trochę przygniecione i wygięte z powodu za mocnego ofoliowania zbyt wąskim paskiem z folii.

----------


## Martinezzz22

Serwus wszystkim,

Ja dziś odebrałem transport szarego 032 z Organiki wraz z Klejem uniwersalnym do styropianu i siatki też z Organiki. Facio /przedstawiciel na region/ powiedział i tak zresztą pisze w specyfikacji styro, że albo pianka albo właśnie ten klej. Zobaczymy jak będzie się trzymał. Dziś jest słonecznie, ale temperatura 11 st C. Styropian cięty dziś w nocy.
Wykonawca mówił, że kleił już grafitowy i nie było żadnych problemów.

----------


## autorus

Co to znaczy ciety dzis w nocy? Styro powinien byc wysezonowany.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie w sezonie  :wink: 

Poza tym, to chyba sezonuje sie go w blokach, a potem tnie w zaleznosci od wymaganej grubości.

----------


## Martinezzz22

> Nie w sezonie 
> 
> Poza tym, to chyba sezonuje sie go w blokach, a potem tnie w zaleznosci od wymaganej grubości.


Dokładnie. Przecież nie spieniali go wczoraj i cieli dziś w nocy. Data produkcji jest wczorajsza/dzisiejsza.

----------


## fighter1983

> Dokładnie. Przecież nie spieniali go wczoraj i cieli dziś w nocy. Data produkcji jest wczorajsza/dzisiejsza.


temat poruszony tutaj dosc obszernie:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...rafitowy/page3

----------


## Ekspert Domu Modelow

Jeśli chodzi o stosowanie kleju takiego jak Tytan EOS to nakładamy go warkoczem o średnicy ok 3cm na płytę styropianową, w kształcie litery „S”, Musimy pamiętać o zachowaniu odstępu warkocza od krawędzi płyty - ok 2cm. Bezpośrednio po nałożeniu kleju (do 4 minut) należy przyłożyć płytę do ściany, docisnąć i wyrównać używając drugiej łaty. Ustawienie płyt można korygować do 15 minut od ich przyłożenia do ściany. Jest to rozwiązanie które w znaczny sposób może zaoszczędzić nasz czas. Klej Tytan EOS stanowi doskonałą, nowoczesną alternatywę dla zwykłych klejów cementowych.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Witam

Po przeczytaniu watku juz wiem, ze nie mozna kleic styro warstwowo. U mnie to chyba przy obrubce okien bedzie konieczne.


Okna i balkony zamontowane w systemie MOWO calkowicie  po za murem. Jak obrobic styropianem te okna i balkony? Styro 25 cm frez, ksztatki MOWO odstaja 10 cm o lica muru. 
Mysle dostawic styro do boku MOWO, potem dokleic styro na system MOWO z wegorkiem. Pytanie czym kleic kawalki styro na profile MOWO by zlicowac je z resza styro po bokach, pianka montazowa?
Zakolkowac tego nie mozna.
Czy jakis fachowiec od elewacji w swojej pracy spotkal sie z takim montazem okien?  
Z gory dziekuje za pomoc.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Czy ktos z fachowcow od elewacji ocieplal dom, w ktorym zastosowano system MOWO? Taki jak w powyzszym poscie.
Moze ktos sie zlituje i podpowie na czym przykleic styro do profile MOWO?

----------


## okobar

nie wiem co to ten system MOWO 
ale z tego co widze to po prostu ciepły montaż w ociepleniu


kuzyn robił taki - ekipa od oceplenia po prostu wycinała w styropianie zakłądkę, tzn skoro system wystaje na 10 cm od muru, a używasz grubszego styropianu (on akurat używał 20) to robił zakłądkę na 10 cm, czyli płyta przysłaniał kawał ściany i ten coś w którym okono się trzymało...
sam ten element smarowałi cienko pianką niskoprężną, a reszta normalnie na klej i na ścianę
dzięki temu pomiędzy ścianą a (umownie nazwijmy to systemem) systemem z oknem nie ma szpary nie osłoniętej styropianem... robili taka otulinę jakby, ale bez łączeń przy samym "systemie"

nie wiem jak Ci to wytłumaczyć inaczej, ale i tak widze że dziwnie to napisałem  :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

> nie wiem co to ten system MOWO 
> ale z tego co widze to po prostu ciepły montaż w ociepleniu
> 
> 
> kuzyn robił taki - ekipa od oceplenia po prostu wycinała w styropianie zakłądkę, tzn skoro system wystaje na 10 cm od muru, a używasz grubszego styropianu (on akurat używał 20) to robił zakłądkę na 10 cm, czyli płyta przysłaniał kawał ściany i ten coś w którym okono się trzymało...
> sam ten element smarowałi cienko pianką niskoprężną, a reszta normalnie na klej i na ścianę
> dzięki temu pomiędzy ścianą a (umownie nazwijmy to systemem) systemem z oknem nie ma szpary nie osłoniętej styropianem... robili taka otulinę jakby, ale bez łączeń przy samym "systemie"
> 
> nie wiem jak Ci to wytłumaczyć inaczej, ale i tak widze że dziwnie to napisałem


Dzieki za zainteresowanie. Tez tak myslalem zrobic, ale montazysta okien powiedzial by dosunac styro do profilu MOWO i na profil polozyc styro by zlicowac powierzchnie. Zastanawialem sie czym przykleic styropian (wegorek) na profil MOWO- myslalem o piance montazowej ale po rozmowie z ociepleniowcem stanelo na bialym kleju 190 z Caparola.
P.S.
MOWO to montaz okien w warstwie ocieplenia na profilach Illbrucka pro07 i ksztaltkach styropianu, przyklejanych na scianie nosnej po za licem muru.

----------


## okobar

> Dzieki za zainteresowanie. Tez tak myslalem zrobic, ale montazysta okien powiedzial by dosunac styro do profilu MOWO i na profil polozyc styro by zlicowac powierzchnie. .


ale czy w ten sposób nie tworzysz sobie mostka termicznego?

----------


## tomekwa

Wracając do klejenia. Mój grafit kleją Caparolem 192S. Wszystko trzyma ale klejenie rozpoczyna się ok. 4 i kończy przed południem.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> ale czy w ten sposób nie tworzysz sobie mostka termicznego?


Mam nadzieje, ze 30 mm grubosci bonie zniweluja ten mostek do minimum.

----------


## krolwesoly

normalnie kleimy packi w środku i ramka do ookoła płyty. Tyle w temacie

----------


## marekcapik

> normalnie kleimy packi w środku i ramka do ookoła płyty. Tyle w temacie


W zasadzie nic dodać nic ująć :smile:

----------


## jedrek244

Witam, 
za tydzień zaczynam elewację 20cm styro swisspor bez frezu
wykonawca mowil z frezem jest wiecej odpadow i tak
piankuje kazda plyte, i tu sie zastanawiam czy pianowanie
nie spowoduje szczelin miedzy plytami styro?

z gory dzieki za porady

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam, 
> za tydzień zaczynam elewację 20cm styro swisspor bez frezu
> wykonawca mowil z frezem jest wiecej odpadow i tak
> piankuje kazda plyte, i tu sie zastanawiam czy pianowanie
> nie spowoduje szczelin miedzy plytami styro?
> 
> z gory dzieki za porady


A dlaczego ma spowodować szczeliny?
Raczej je wypełni.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Witam, 
> za tydzień zaczynam elewację 20cm styro swisspor bez frezu
> wykonawca mowil z frezem jest wiecej odpadow i tak
> piankuje kazda plyte, i tu sie zastanawiam czy pianowanie
> nie spowoduje szczelin miedzy plytami styro?
> 
> z gory dzieki za porady


Z frezem jest oczywiscie wiecej odpadow. Po ociepleniu mojego budynku zaladowaem w kontener  ponad 14m3 odpadow. Koszt wywozki takiego kontenera w moim rejonie to 1200 zl.

----------


## adam_mk

Dobrze ponad 14m3 styrobetonu wywaliłeś i jeszcze musiałeś za to zapłacić...
Nie było gdzie go zastosować?

Adam M.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Dobrze ponad 14m3 styrobetonu wywaliłeś i jeszcze musiałeś za to zapłacić...
> Nie było gdzie go zastosować?
> 
> Adam M.


Czesc z tego skladziku zatrzymalem. Posadzki mam zrobione, elewacje rowniez, dach zaizolowany piana- nie mam pojecia gdzie moglbym te scinki zastosowac? Od miesiecy lezaly zapakowane w worki przed budynkiem, wielu osobom oferowalem ich wywiezienie. Jsien tuz, tuz balem sie ze wprowadza sie nieproszeni goscie :smile:

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam, 
> za tydzień zaczynam elewację 20cm styro swisspor bez frezu
> wykonawca mowil z frezem jest wiecej odpadow *i tak
> piankuje kazda plyte*, i tu sie zastanawiam czy pianowanie
> nie spowoduje szczelin miedzy plytami styro?
> 
> z gory dzieki za porady


 wiec 20 cm jest bez sensu skoro z zalozenia wykonawca ma w dupie jakosc roboty

----------


## neko

Wracając do kwestii z początku tego wątku. Czy ktoś może napisać o swoich przygodach ze styropianem grafitowym? Czy zakładając dobry klej i osłonę rusztowania jest wciąż duże ryzyko rozszerzania i kurczenia się styropianu grafitowego w przypadku prac latem?

Niektórzy producenci styropianów oferują warianty grafitowy z cienką warstwą białego styropianu oraz grafitowy z powłoką ochronną. Czy warstwa zbrojąca trzyma się tej powłoki ochronnej równie dobrze jak zwykłego styropianu?

----------


## EWBUD

> Wracając do kwestii z początku tego wątku. Czy ktoś może napisać o swoich przygodach ze styropianem grafitowym? Czy zakładając dobry klej i osłonę rusztowania jest wciąż duże ryzyko rozszerzania i kurczenia się styropianu grafitowego w przypadku prac latem?
> 
> Niektórzy producenci styropianów oferują warianty grafitowy z cienką warstwą białego styropianu oraz grafitowy z powłoką ochronną. Czy warstwa zbrojąca trzyma się tej powłoki ochronnej równie dobrze jak zwykłego styropianu?


Jak dobrze zrobisz, to nie będzie problemu....

----------


## fox503

Witam,
Przymierzam się do ocieplenia elewacji, ściany domu niestety na wysokości 2,5 m mają ok 1,5 cm odchyłki od pionu. Jak to wyeliminować ?

1. Kleić styropian, równolegle do ściany zatem styropian również będzie miał odchyłkę od pionu 
2. Regulując ilość kleju/pianki przyklejać styropian w pionie ? Dzięki temu między murem a styropianem mogę mieć 1,5 cm szczelinę w górnej części ściany. 
3. Kleić styropian równolegle a odchyłkę niwelować ilością kleju do siatki i ewentualnie podwójną warstwą kleju i siatki w górnej części ściany gdzie odchyłka od pionu jest największa.
4. Kleić styropian oraz siatkę  z odchyłka od pionu a odchyłkę od pionu zniwelowana będzie ilością tynku.

Dzięki za pomoc

----------


## adam_mk

Są takie zdzieraki do styro...
Kleić styro i zedrzeć do pionu.
Na górze będzie te 1,5cm mniej.

Adam M.

----------


## CityMatic

> Z frezem jest oczywiscie wiecej odpadow. Po ociepleniu mojego budynku zaladowaem w kontener  ponad 14m3 odpadow. Koszt wywozki takiego kontenera w moim rejonie to 1200 zl.


No chyba lekko przesadziłeś z tymi m3...u mnie cały dom ocieplono 36m3 takim styropianem, a Ty miałeś połowę odpadów....
Wracając do tematu wątku - U mnie styropian grafitowy  kleili klejem do siatki Greinplast K i od trzech lat nie ma problemu.

----------


## samboman

Pytanie do praktyków, jakie może być średnie zużycie kleju (Carol 190) przy klejeniu styropianu grafitowego wzdłuż brzegów + 2 placki po środku?
Czy obecne temperatury mogą mieć wpływ na większe zużycie?

----------


## grzeniu666

@samboman, a nie przypadkiem Caparol? Jeśli tak, to u mnie zużycie Caparola (również tynku i innych) wychodziło ca. zgodnie z danymi producenta (z opakowania czy z www). Możesz kupić na styk lub z nadwyżką np. 5%, a w razie draki dokupić co-bądź za rogiem.

@fox, a może zamów połowę tego styro 1cm cieńszego (jak możesz) i klej grubsze płyty na dole a cieńsze u góry (lub odwrotnie), wtedy kompensacje tej odchyłki nie będą takie radykalne. Bo jednak szlifowanie takiej ilości/grubości to sporo roboty...

@neko, ja bym kupił ten styropian z białą warstwą (szczególnie jeśli sam kleisz), "za moich czasów" nie było takich wynalazków, a szkoda.

----------


## samboman

Zgadza się, chodzi o Caparol, post pisany był ze smartfona i widać niezawodny słownik zadziałał... 

W karcie technicznej Caparol napisał, że zużycie "od 4kg/m2" więc domyślam się, że zużycie może zależeć m.in od "sprawności" ekipy. Mam właśnie klejony grafit w taki sposób jak napisałem wcześniej i właśnie klej "idzie" szybciej niż bym się tego spodziewał.

----------


## fox503

@grzeniu666

Narazie wziąłem się za wewnętrzną ścianę garażu, na której również murarze zrobili 1 cm odchyłkę przyklejam styropian 5 cm.
W szczeliny które wychodzą na górze wpuściłem najtańszą piankę montażową za 9,99 :}

----------


## grzeniu666

@samboman, no bo jeszcze dochodzą nierówności podłoża (piszą "do 1,5cm", minimum nie mam pewności, może z 0,5cm), więc to już potrafi trochę zrobić...

----------


## plusfoto

> @grzeniu666
> 
> Narazie wziąłem się za wewnętrzną ścianę garażu, na której również murarze zrobili 1 cm odchyłkę przyklejam styropian 5 cm.
> W szczeliny które wychodzą na górze wpuściłem najtańszą piankę montażową za 9,99 :}


Kuźwa kto wam to murował.?

----------


## Tomaszs131

4


> No chyba lekko przesadziłeś z tymi m3...u mnie cały dom ocieplono 36m3 takim styropianem, a Ty miałeś połowę odpadów....
> Wracając do tematu wątku - U mnie styropian grafitowy  kleili klejem do siatki Greinplast K i od trzech lat nie ma problemu.


Wcale nie przesadzam osobiscie pakowalem styro do kontenera. Zamówione miałem100m3 frezowanego styro (elewcja, sufit w garażu i trzy piętra posadzek).

----------


## fotohobby

Od rodzaju i jakości postawienia ściany zuźycie również zależy.

----------


## jedrek188

Witam,jestem w trakcie klejenia własnoręcznego grafitowej 15,robię to w ten sposób ze zaciągam grzebieniem 10mm po całości  płyty,klej do siatki caparol 190s,nie kolkuje ponieważ klej trzyma mega mocno,żadnych placków itp,po dociśnięciu. płyty  klej lekko wychodzi bokami,w trakcie ostatnich upałów płyty nie były. niczym nie zabezpieczone przed słońcem,nic nie odpadlo ani nie wygielo,oczywiście klejenie odbywa się. w cieniu,mam nadzieję.  ze troche pomogłem...

----------


## neko

Czy do klejenia płyt (styro lub wełna) nadaje się zarówno Caparol 190 szary jak i biały?
Czy jeśli siatka jest zatapiana w Caparol 190 biały to można nie stosować gruntu Puztgrund610 (pod tynk mineralny)?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Tak oba się nadają z tym że biały jest trochę droższy. Na biały 190 pod mineralke nie trzeba stosować Putzgrundu, pod warunkiem że będzie zrobiony bez przestoju czasowego.

----------


## Adrian1224

Witam
Czy ocieplanie styropianem grafitowym jest droższe niż ocieplanie styropianem białym?
Bo niektórzy mówią że na początku różnica nie jest jakaś wielka ale potrzeba do niego specjalne kleje,tynki itp. i wtedy wszystko wychodzi dużo drożej niż przy białym.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Pierwsze słyszę.

----------


## Meon

Jak można aż tak zboczyć z tematu?
Głównie rozchodzi się o to, czy można kleić w słońcu, jak temu zaradzić... A tutaj widzę kilka stron gadaniny niezwiązanej z tematem...
Generalnie wyczytałem o styro:
Swisspor Lambda White Fasada, który ma lambdę 0,31(czyli najlepszą na rynku) a to tego jest grafitowy z białą cieńką warstwą, podobno można stosować w czasie największego słońca.

Co Wy na to?

Ma kolega z forum taki w ofercię, nie widzę? Może inne już mają taką warstewkę? Na dniach chcę kupić 15cm styro.

----------


## hektor80

> Jak można aż tak zboczyć z tematu?
> Głównie rozchodzi się o to, czy można kleić w słońcu, jak temu zaradzić... A tutaj widzę kilka stron gadaniny niezwiązanej z tematem...
> Generalnie wyczytałem o styro:
> Swisspor Lambda White Fasada, który ma lambdę 0,31(czyli najlepszą na rynku) a to tego jest grafitowy z białą cieńką warstwą, podobno można stosować w czasie największego słońca.
> 
> Co Wy na to?
> 
> Ma kolega z forum taki w ofercię, nie widzę? Może inne już mają taką warstewkę? Na dniach chcę kupić 15cm styro.



Austrotherm EPS FASSADA PREMIUM REFLEX ......

----------


## fighter1983

> Jak można aż tak zboczyć z tematu?
> Głównie rozchodzi się o to, czy można kleić w słońcu, jak temu zaradzić... A tutaj widzę kilka stron gadaniny niezwiązanej z tematem...
> Generalnie wyczytałem o styro:
> Swisspor Lambda White Fasada, który ma lambdę 0,31(czyli najlepszą na rynku) a to tego jest grafitowy z białą cieńką warstwą, podobno można stosować w czasie największego słońca.
> 
> Co Wy na to?
> 
> Ma kolega z forum taki w ofercię, nie widzę? Może inne już mają taką warstewkę? Na dniach chcę kupić 15cm styro.


ma kolega z forum i Swisspora White: 169 netto/m3 - nie wstawil na strone, bo jest leniem cuchnacym  :big tongue: 
ale juz jest:
http://astrobud.pl/pl/p/Styropian-Sw...a-0%2C031-/244

I Austrotherm Reflex, ale tam jest maly problem, bo w okresie zimowym nie wysycha im ta powloka reflex i nie realizuja, dopiero od marca, w Austrothermie 15cm Reflex kosztuje: 167,25 netto/m3
http://astrobud.pl/pl/p/Styropian-Au...31-Reflex-/209

----------


## Meon

Polecasz taki styropian? Chcę sobie już kupić(bo lepsze), a w lato samemu sukcesywnie ocieplać, ściana po ścianie. W każdym miesiącu będę miał po kilka dni urlopu, więc tak myślę, że w lipcu ściana, sierpniu ściana... Zobaczymy. W związku z tym co mi polecasz? 15cm grubości ma mieć. Chcę grafitowy ze względu na lambdę. Jednak czy może tak długo wisieć niedokończony na ścianie? Oraz, czy opłaca się dodawać tyle aż pieniędzy do tego w/w styro? Co powiadasz?

----------


## fighter1983

nie wiem. nie mam zdania, zalozenie bardzo fajne, jezeli chodzi o wygode i bezpieczenstwo klejenia. 
Nie mniej jednak kazdy eps nie powinien byc wystawiony na dzialanie UV dluzej niz miesiac tak na dobra sprawe. powyzej zaczyna zolknac i tworzy sie na nim taka warstwa ktora pozniej trzeba wytarowac. 
Mielismy robic elewacje u jednego z forumowiczow, ale chcial 33cm grubosci i niestety w tej grubosci nie byl dostepny. 
ZArowno w Austrothermie jak i Swiss sa to dosc nowe produkty, wiec ciezko o doswiadczenia z budowy z tymi materialami. 
Wyglada to fajnie i logicznie, troche drozsze, ale widac zalety, pytanie tylko czy warte sa roznicy w cenie - to juz do rozwazenia dla inwestora.

----------


## Meon

Ktoś jeszcze może się wypowiedzieć? Co sądzisie? Może dać spokój z grafitem i iść w biały? Duża różnica w stracie ciepła będzie przy 15cm? Może dać 16 białego? Więcej nie dam raczej, bo dach wysunięty za mało będzie.

PS. napisałem maila o wycenę, aby coś wiecej sie dowiedzeic..

----------


## Tomaszs131

15 szarego zastępuje 20cm białego, wiec w Twoim przypadku dobrze zainwestować w ten pierwszy.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

ja właśnie teraz  docieplam 12 cm grafit 0,032  tylko taka grubość możliwa bo dach ogranicza pole manewru a w ścianach jest pustka powietrzna 5 cm to też już jakaś izolacja , kleję to na piance do styropianu pierwszych kilka szt był tytan eos wychodziło około 1 puszki na jakies 5 metrów kwadratowych , następny klej w piance był insta stik podobno miał być dwa razy wydajniejszy w rzeczywistości wychodzi to samo , troche wiecej mi wychodzi bo robię ripy po obwodzie oraz na krzyż i do tego jeszcze punkty w pustkach tego krzyża no i aby było pewniej  :big lol:  :big lol:  jeszcze trochę na brzegach ścian , dziś przyszły mi 12 puszek tytan eos   oczywiście zero kołkowania  :big tongue:

----------


## cob_ra

Podepnę się pod temat. Jako, że nie mam wprawy do styro na elewacji, postanowiłem przećwiczyć klejenie styro na ścianach szczytowych strychu. 
Kleje na grzebień 10mm. Ogólnie idzie nieźle, pion praktycznie idalnie trzyma. Czy kołkować trzeba? czy można odpuścić przy takiej ilości kleju.

----------


## jedrek188

Nie potrzeba,tez przykleiłem na grzebień 10mm,ale radze zainwestować w dobry klej,ja kleiłem na kleju do siatki caparola(190s),jak zrobisz to starannie do nie ma ch... żeby coś odpadlo..

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

a nie lepiej kleić to pianką do styropianu , ja akurat od kilku dni robię sam elewację ok 200m2 właśnie na piance , myślę że pianka jest dużo mocniejsza a o wysiłku nie wspomnę , ileż ja bym musiał tego namieszać , a tak tylko pistolecik tuba wkręt i do dzieła , polecam super robota , ja używałem pierwszych kilka tubek tytan eos drogi i dobry ale długo się usztywnia około 15 minut następne było 12 szt insta stik ten już zdecydowanie szybciej stabilizował , teraz znów mam tytan eos ale następne to juz  resztkowe bedą insta stik , lepiej się nimi robi jakieś wycinki takie dokładniejsze nie trzeba tak długo czekać , olej ten klej w workach nie nameczysz się tak a robota niechcąco pali się w rękach

acha i nie mam zamiaru niczego kołkować

----------


## fighter1983

Twoj dom, Twoje prawo...
W Toruniu pol roku temu byla jakas mega wichura, zerwalo kilka elewacji...
ubezpieczyciel nie wyplacil odszkodowania z powodu braku mocowania mechanicznego (kolki) 

Ponadto widziales w ktorejkolwiek aprobacie systemu docieplen klej w piance? chyba nie ma, no moze tytan moze miec, bo maja komplet, moze termoorganika, nie wiem, nie sprawdzalem ani jednego ani drugiego. 

nie mniej jednak jakbym wydawal tyle kasy na material i na robocizne (ty robisz to sam ale kosztuej tyle samo, bo czas) to wolalbym jednak miec tak zeby nie spadlo... 

A Ty jakie masz wytlumaczenie dla braku kolow? smieszne mostki termiczne? czy tak na prawde chodzi o naklad $ i czasu na kolkowanie?

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

wyczytałem że kołkuje się budynki powyżej chyba 12 metrów jak dobrze pamiętam lub 6 naprawdę nie pamiętam ,  z bloków może ściągnąć elewację bo to jednak jest żagiel ale dom front i tył po 4 metry a boki chyba coś koło 6-7nm w dodatku zabudowa na około , jestem dobrej myśli a tak szczerze nie chce mi się tego robic bo ten maraton remontowy u mnie trwa od czerwca ubiegłego roku totalny remont wszystkiego , a co do techniki pokazywanych na pokazówkach to ja robiłem razy dwa , nie ma bata aby cos urwało , już molestowałem chyba z 5 płyt styropianowych bo też byłem sceptyczny  , teraz jestem pewny że nie puści nawet w huragan  :no:

----------


## fighter1983

to zle wyczytales. 
pieprza ludzie takie glupoty , handlowczyki zasrane i spece od marketingu  :big tongue:  i pozniej ludzie w takie glupoty wierza. 
ulotka reklamowa to nie dokument ! 
w Toruniu z domkow jednorodzinnych zerwalo (zrodlo - jeden z klientow indywidualnych z FM), nawet jakies zdjecia mi wrzucil, oczywiscie jak potrzebne to teraz nie ma.

----------


## fotohobby

Mam dom z silikatów, ściany szczytowe z szarego BK.
O ile jeszcze widziałbym sens montażu kołków w silikacie, to w BK byłoby to bez senssu - te kołki trzymają sie symbolicznie, dużo słabiej, niż klej trzyma płytę.

Pianka jest jeszcze uwzględniona w systemach Ceresitu, Lakmy. Na zachodzie na pewno Dow.

----------


## hektor80

> Mam dom z silikatów, ściany szczytowe z szarego BK.
> O ile jeszcze widziałbym sens montażu kołków w silikacie, to w BK byłoby to bez senssu - te kołki trzymają sie symbolicznie, dużo słabiej, niż klej trzyma płytę.
> 
> Pianka jest jeszcze uwzględniona w systemach Ceresitu, Lakmy. Na zachodzie na pewno Dow.


Dokładnie. Ja mam pustak ceramiczny i kołkował nie będę. Kołek bardzo kiepsko siedzi w tym materiale. Będę kołkował tylko tam jest beton tj. cokół, następnie tam gdzie mam pełną cegłę którą szalowałem strop nad parterem i kolejny strop nad poddaszem. Ostatecznie wyjdzie że kołki będę miał w pasach co ok. 3m . Kleić będę Insta-Stick.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Dokładnie. Ja mam pustak ceramiczny i kołkował nie będę. Kołek bardzo kiepsko siedzi w tym materiale. Będę kołkował tylko tam jest beton tj. cokół, następnie tam gdzie mam pełną cegłę którą szalowałem strop nad parterem i kolejny strop nad poddaszem. Ostatecznie wyjdzie że kołki będę miał w pasach co ok. 3m . Kleić będę Insta-Stick.


klejenie insta stick jest faktycznie lepsze niż tytanem , szybciej się stabilizuje , teraz to wiem po oprużnieniu 12 szt insta stick oraz 12 szt tytana , następne to też już będą insta

----------


## cob_ra

A do elewacji z bk 400 jakie kolki kupować? Styro 20cm. Myslalem o listwie okapowiej. Przy ościeżnicy okna dac listwę przyokienna. Styropian bedzie dolegal do styropianu z ocieplenia ściany fundamentowej. Czy w tym przypadku dawac listwę startowa czy wystarczy zrobienie na styk i opiankowanie.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Mam dom z silikatów, ściany szczytowe z szarego BK.
> O ile jeszcze widziałbym sens montażu kołków w silikacie, to w BK byłoby to bez senssu - te kołki trzymają sie symbolicznie, dużo słabiej, niż klej trzyma płytę.


Dawałem kołki (zagłębione, +dekielki) zarówno na siliakcie jak i BK. Nie zauważyłem aby w BK trzymało słabo. Możliwe że te w BK były mocowane głębiej (dawno, nie pamiętam). Kołki Wkręt-met (do silikatu termo, do BK na ścianach szczytowych niegrzanego poddasza zwykłe).

----------


## Brysia8

Ja z trochę innym pytaniem, jednak chyba ważnym.
Jak przechowujecie styropian? Nie mam żadnego zadaszonego budynku a styropian będzie musiał poczekać ok 4 miesiące na klejenie.
Czy jakaś folia się sprawdzi? Zwykła czy o jakichś specjalnych właściwościach potrzebna?

----------


## fighter1983

> Ja z trochę innym pytaniem, jednak chyba ważnym.
> Jak przechowujecie styropian? Nie mam żadnego zadaszonego budynku a styropian będzie musiał poczekać ok 4 miesiące na klejenie.
> Czy jakaś folia się sprawdzi? Zwykła czy o jakichś specjalnych właściwościach potrzebna?


chronic przed sloncem, w miare mozliwosci rozlozyc palety ktore sie paletaja po budowie i na nim polozyc styro, zeby nie stal w blocie. 
Przykryc plandeka np, albo czym co chroni przed UV. 
Chronic przed zlodziejami... pies jakis albo cos?

----------


## Brysia8

Dzięki *fighter1983 * za info, myślisz że taka plandeka wystarczy?
http://allegro.pl/plandeka-mocna-10-...445584518.html

----------


## fighter1983

w zupelnosci

----------


## Brysia8

Dziękuję!
To szukam jeszcze starych palet, może ktoś w okolicy będzie miał do oddania  :smile:

----------


## KotKapiszon

Witam,
w nadchodzącym tygodniu chcę kłaść ten styropian:
http://www.styropmin.pl/1,2,10,12,passive-pro-31
na Porotoherm 25 P+W.

Czy to dobry czas?
Czy muszę osłaniać go jakoś specjalnie przed słońcem?

Pogoda dla mojego regionu:
http://www.twojapogoda.pl/polska/maz...szawa/16dniowa

Klej szary specjalny do klejenia grafitu, potem klej biały do zatopienia siatki... 

Czy kołkować???

----------


## Brysia8

Ja tylko w temacie kołkowania, przez prawie rok się wykłócałam o kołkowanie, ja nie chciałam, mąż twierdził ze to niewielki koszt i warto to zrobić.
Po lekturze tego tematu zmieniam zdanie, jednak będziemy kołkować.

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam,
> w nadchodzącym tygodniu chcę kłaść ten styropian:
> http://www.styropmin.pl/1,2,10,12,passive-pro-31
> na Porotoherm 25 P+W.
> 
> Czy to dobry czas?
> Czy muszę osłaniać go jakoś specjalnie przed słońcem?
> 
> Pogoda dla mojego regionu:
> ...


Klej, nie osłaniaj - jeszcze na to nie pora.

----------


## kliminho

Mam pytanie...chce ocieplic dom warstwa 20 cm i nie wiem czy ukladac to w jednej wartsiwe czy dwuwartsowo?

----------


## EWBUD

w jednej

----------


## kliminho

A jakie zalety i wady? A tak z innej beczki...a jak w przypadku podłogi, tez izolowac jedna wartswa? Pytam bo bedzie trzeba wycinac pod rury itp.

----------


## fighter1983

w jednej. 
bylo opisywane kilka razy. nie mam czasu na pisanie jeszcze raz lub na szukanie. 
Ale odpowiedz z uzasadnieniem byla.

Na podloge nie ma znaczenia, moga byc 2 lub 3 warstwy

----------


## adam_mk

"Na podloge nie ma znaczenia,.."

MA znaczenie.
Warstwa, RURY, warstwa.

Adam M.

----------


## PaRa

Mam kilka wątpliwości przed wykonaniem elewacji na ścianie z cegły ceramicznej :

- ściana ma wysokość max. 4 metrów - co do kołkowania zdania są podzielone ale jeśli wykonawca daje kołki to warto chyba brać ?
- ocieplenie to grafit 20 cm, czy wyższe temperatury i nasłonecznienie to problem jeśli wykonawca zapewni osłonę przed słońcem ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Kołki z termodyblami nie zaszkodzą- mostków nie będzie.
Dobrze zamocowana osłona przed słońcem załatwi sprawę.

----------


## aiki

Większość systemów przewiduje max temp, powietrza, ściany itp 25*C.
Zacienione musi być - siatką a najlepiej plandeką.

----------


## PaRa

Mam pytanie do lepiej znających się na rzeczy, czy takie zabezpieczenie styropianu grafitowego na jakieś 2 miesiące wystarczy ?


I pytanie numer 2, wczoraj miałem na budowie wizytę potencjalnego wykonawcy, który polecał mi produkty firmy http://majsterpol.pl/ ,kiedyś już na nich robił ale były problemy, zmienił na Webera a teraz ponownie Majsterpol bo się poprawili, ktoś może coś na temat tej firmy powiedzieć ?
Druga opcja to Caparol, ale podobno ostatnio się firma " pogorszyła ".  Człowiek ceramiki nie gruntuje, jego zdaniem tych ścian nie ma sensu dyblować ( wysokość budynku 4 metry )

----------


## Tomaszs131

A nie lepiej byłoby przenieść styro do garażu lub do środka budynku?

----------


## PaRa

> A nie lepiej byłoby przenieść styro do garażu lub do środka budynku?


 On już tam był, ale wydaje mi się,że może trochę przeszkadzać podczas robienia podłogówki i wylewek a w garażu pełnym styropianu cieżko zamontować bramę garażową.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jeśli styro stoi po stronie wschodniej to nie powinno być żle.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Druga opcja to Caparol, ale podobno ostatnio się firma " pogorszyła ".  Człowiek ceramiki nie gruntuje, jego zdaniem tych ścian nie ma sensu dyblować ( wysokość budynku 4 metry )


skąd te wnioski? Ja się nie dziwie że uznaje się ją za pogorszoną jak wykonawcy często  przecierają tynk albo dolewają wody. Mało tego, złych praktyk jest cała masa dlatego najlepiej samemu kupować materiał. Przy zastosowaniu zgodnie z wytycznymi Caparol nadal pozostaje jedną z najlepszych firm w branży.

----------


## jasnorzewski

Witam
Takie pytania mi się nasunęły. Czy jeżeli już przykleimy styropian grafitowy do ściany, zaciągniemy go siatką i klejem, to czy nadal ściana powinna być zasłonięta przez jakiś czas? Czy styropian taki ma szansę odkształcić się na nasłonecznionej ścianie już po zaciągnięciu siatki i kleju?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Nic złego się nie stanie.

----------


## jasnorzewski

Pytam bo szukam styropianu na elewację. Znalazłem styropian grafitowy, który ma cienką warstwę jakiejś białej powłoki antyrefleksyjnej, która ma zapobiegać odkształceniom. Czy może ktoś z Was miał z takim styropianem do czynienia i mógłby wyrazić opinię. Cena jest lekko wyższa, ale jeśli dzięki temu uniknie się kłopotów....

----------


## adam_mk

Dostrzeżono, widać, problem.
Taki styro broni przed "wypadkiem przy pracy".

Adam M.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie ma kłopotów nawet przy zwykłym grafitowym. Dawałem 30cm, grzało niemiłosiernie, a jedyne mankamenty to wypalone kilka dziur od odbić z szyb. Wystarczy zasłonić węgarki czymkolwiek (folią, papierem) i po sprawie.

----------


## coachu13

Czy 20cm styro można kleić tylko na klej czy lepiej dawać kołki ?

----------


## link2jack

U mnie 20cm jest bez kołkowania (3,8m). Niektórzy lepiej śpią jak jest zakołkowane.

----------


## adam_mk

"Czy 20cm styro można kleić tylko na klej czy lepiej dawać kołki ? "

Wszystko zależy od marketingowca, na jakiego trafisz.
Jak dobry to... kołki, klej, klamry, przypory i jeszcze łódka do połowu ryb ze środka jeziora...

Rozum masz?
CO Ci podpowiada?
SWÓJ dom przecież znasz...

Adam M.

----------


## hektor80

właśnie robię elewację. 20 cm grafit, bez kołkowania. Dom piętrowy, ściana szczytowa prawie 8m  :smile: . Ale zdecydowałem się na dobry klej - Knauf z włóknem.....

----------


## jasnorzewski

Pytanko do praktyków. Czy styropian, dajmy na to grafitowy, może być klejony do ścian od razu po przyjeździe z fabryki? Czy powinien odleżeć jakiś czas? Jeśli tak to jaki?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Wszystko zależy czy przyjechał do Ciebie prosto z taśmy produkcyjnej. W sezonie jest to bardziej prawdopodobne.
Swoje styro kupiłem zimą, swego czasu była mowa by wysezonować płyty, ale ile ciężko powiedzieć.  W każdym razie problemów ze styro nie miałem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mój leżał od stycznia do lipca na stropie i paczki były otwarte. Bez problemów, a i cena w zimie lepsza. Słyszałem że się robią szpary po przyklejeniu, ale czy to wina działania słońca (u mnie działało i się szpary nie zrobiły), czy wysezonowania, to już zagadka.

----------


## plusfoto

Mój grafit czekał na swoją kolej 1,5 roku.

----------


## Julius

> Mój leżał od stycznia do lipca na stropie i paczki były otwarte. Bez problemów, a i cena w zimie lepsza. Słyszałem że się robią szpary po przyklejeniu, ale czy to wina działania słońca (u mnie działało i się szpary nie zrobiły), czy wysezonowania, to już zagadka.



Nie martwiłbym się czy kleić "świeżym" prosto z fabryki, ale tym czym i jak kleić.
Niektóre firmy alarmują, że z grafitem są duże problemy, nie tylko podczas montażu, ale też podczas użytkowania, szczególnie uwaga na ciemne kolory tynku na elewacji!
U nas firmy nie kołkują grafitu bo to pomaga tylko na chwile podczas klejenia, aby nie odpadł przed siatkowaniem  :smile: )
Najlepsza na grafit metoda jaką znam to metoda pianowo-klejowa, placki kleju do środka a obwódka z kleju poliuretanowego, ale jak na razie to tylko jeden producent ma papiery na taką metodę w swojej ofercie do grafitu.

----------


## misiupl

> Nie martwiłbym się czy kleić "świeżym" prosto z fabryki, ale tym czym i jak kleić.
> Niektóre firmy alarmują, że z grafitem są duże problemy, nie tylko podczas montażu, ale też podczas użytkowania, szczególnie uwaga na ciemne kolory tynku na elewacji!


Czym różni się zachowanie białego styropianu od grafitu pod tym samym tynkiem ?

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie martwiłbym się czy kleić "świeżym" prosto z fabryki, ale tym czym i jak kleić.
> Niektóre firmy alarmują, że z grafitem są duże problemy, nie tylko podczas montażu, *ale też podczas użytkowania, szczególnie uwaga na ciemne kolory tynku na elewacji!*


Absurd. 
Styropian przykryty tynkiem pod wpływem słońca zachowuje sie już tak samo - niezależnie od koloru.

----------


## Julius

> Czym różni się zachowanie białego styropianu od grafitu pod tym samym tynkiem ?


Pod warunkiem, że pod tynkiem jest ten sam materiał co do składu, a nie jest. 
"Styropian" grafitowy jest produkowany przez producentów styropianu jako EPS (nie istnieje osobna norma PN-EN na styropian grafitowy), więc produkują go i wprowadzają na rynek budowlany jako EPS. Problem polega na tym, że norma europejska na styropian nie przewiduje materiału innego w styropianie niż polistyren ekspandowany, a tutaj mamy raczej kompozyt EPS i "czegoś tam-grafitu??sadzy? barwnika czarnego??". Wg mnie to wprowadzany jest "nielegalnie", ale jak wiadomo liczy się interes.

A wracając do tematu, styropian ten zachowuje się pod układem inaczej niż  biały właśnie z tego powodu, że nie jest to materiał tożsamy jak styropian biały. Posiada dużo większą niż w przypadku styropianu białego odkształcalność termiczną i trzeba umieć to przewidzieć i zastosować metody przeciwdziałające negatywnym skutkom wynikających z cech tego styropianu.

----------


## fotohobby

Jaką odkształcalność termiczną posiada grafitowy, a jaki biały styropian ?

----------


## hektor80

Jestem po elewacji. Styropian grafitowy + super, hiper klej z włóknem Knauf. Powiem jedno. Ten klej nie umywa sie do pianki Insta Stick. Po 2-3 dniach byłem w stanie oderwać styropian od ściany bez jego większego uszkodzenia. Oczywiście, musiałem użyć siły aby uczynić ale nie zmienia to faktu że kawałki styropianu powinny zostać na kleju. Oderwanie styropianu klejonego Insta Stick jest niemożliwe bez jego uszkodzenia.....

----------


## misiupl

> Jaką odkształcalność termiczną posiada grafitowy, a jaki biały styropian ?


No właśnie norma mówi jedno:
 stabilność wymiarowa w temperaturze 70oC ±2%

Produkty wypuszczane na rynek są badane przez itb czy inne lab.
Czy w krajach zachodnich normy dla grafitu i białego a inne?

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Jestem po elewacji. Styropian grafitowy + super, hiper klej z włóknem Knauf. Powiem jedno. Ten klej nie umywa sie do pianki Insta Stick. Po 2-3 dniach byłem w stanie oderwać styropian od ściany bez jego większego uszkodzenia. Oczywiście, musiałem użyć siły aby uczynić ale nie zmienia to faktu że kawałki styropianu powinny zostać na kleju. Oderwanie styropianu klejonego Insta Stick jest niemożliwe bez jego uszkodzenia.....


dlatego ja laik w dodatku sam jak palec kleiłem tylko i wyłącznie inst-stick oraz tytan eos , instą lepiej się robiło niż  tytanem ale fakt faktem nie ma takiej siły aby to oderwać oczywiście zero kołkowania ba tych tubek zużyłem co najmniej z 10-15-tu za dużo ale jak szaleć to szaleć

----------


## hektor80

> dlatego ja laik w dodatku sam jak palec kleiłem tylko i wyłącznie inst-stick oraz tytan eos , instą lepiej się robiło niż  tytanem ale fakt faktem nie ma takiej siły aby to oderwać oczywiście zero kołkowania ba tych tubek zużyłem co najmniej z 10-15-tu za dużo ale jak szaleć to szaleć


Również chciałem robić to sam ale po sprawdzeniu pionów moich ścian wybudowanych niestety z ceramiki, stwierdziłem że pianką tego nie dam rady zrobić. A mieszanie samemu kleju i wnoszeniu na rusztowanie byłoby mocną męczące, dlatego musiałem to niestety zlecić...

----------


## Dziesiatka

> Jaką odkształcalność termiczną posiada grafitowy, a jaki biały styropian ?


Może trochę nie  w temacie,artykuł z przed 4-lat,ale ciekawy.
http://www.tynki.info.pl/krok-po-kro...ny-styropian-/
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Julius

> No właśnie norma mówi jedno:
>  stabilność wymiarowa w temperaturze 70oC ±2%
> 
> Produkty wypuszczane na rynek są badane przez itb czy inne lab.
> Czy w krajach zachodnich normy dla grafitu i białego a inne?



Norma mówi że: "styropian EPS to sztywne komórkowe tworzywo sztuczne, wytworzone przez formowanie granulek spienionego polistyrenu lub jednego z jego kopolimerów, o strukturze komórek zamkniętych , wypełnionych powietrzem"

Nie ma innej normy niż na EPS - EN 13163.

Z tego co słyszałem to np. w Niemczech nie wolno stosować tego styropianu jako zamiennika prawdziwego EPS, tylko poprzez projekt techniczny elewacji, czyli musi być taki zaprojektowany. A u nas? ITB do zeszłego roku nie zauważało problemu (albo go nie chciało zauważyć bo publikacji w internecie na ten temat jest sporo)

----------


## fotohobby

A możesz podać linki do tych publikacji ?
Chodzi konkretnie o przepadki uszkodzenia elewacji przez promieniowanie słonecznie po nałożeniu tynku.

----------


## Kaja12M2

Witam,

Panowie, doradźcie jaką grubość styropianu grafitowego wybrać na porotherm aby uzyskać dobry współczynnik "U" ścian?.

25dryfix+20cm ?

1. Co polecacie do jego klejenia Piankę czy klej? 
2. Macie jakaś sprawdzoną firmę jeżeli chodzi o styropian?

----------


## hektor80

> Witam,
> 
> Panowie, doradźcie jaką grubość styropianu grafitowego wybrać na porotherm aby uzyskać dobry współczynnik "U" ścian?.
> 
> 25dryfix+20cm ?
> 
> 1. Co polecacie do jego klejenia Piankę czy klej? 
> 2. Macie jakaś sprawdzoną firmę jeżeli chodzi o styropian?


Ceramika + 20cm grafit daje U ściany ok 0.14. Nie jest źle. Przy ceramice nie pchalbym się w piankę. Jeżeli chodzi o styro to zdecydowanie Austrotherm.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Witam,
> 
> Panowie, doradźcie jaką grubość styropianu grafitowego wybrać na porotherm aby uzyskać dobry współczynnik "U" ścian?.
> 
> 25dryfix+20cm ?
> 
> 1. Co polecacie do jego klejenia Piankę czy klej? 
> 2. Macie jakaś sprawdzoną firmę jeżeli chodzi o styropian?



Prosze powiedziec co Pania przekonalo do Porothermu?

----------


## Kaja12M2

> Prosze powiedziec co Pania przekonalo do Porothermu?


Nie będę się tu rozpisywała nad zaletami i wadami porothermu, bo są i jego zwolennicy jak i przeciwnicy. Brałam również pod uwagę silkę 18cm bo wydawała mi się równie konkurencyjnym materiałem, ale w projekcie mam ściany 25cm z porothermu i jak bym chciała zmniejszać to kierownik budowy powiedział, że wpłynęło by to już znacznie na konstrukcję. Poza tym, znalazłam blisko naszej okolicy skład budowlany który ma bardzo dobry jakościowo pustak ceramiczny i jak się jeszcze potarguje to i cenę zrobią dobrą. Moim zdaniem jest to solidny materiał o dobrych parametrach termoizolacyjnych, no i może pozbędziemy się mostków termicznych w spoinach. Wybrałam dryfixa, ponieważ budowanie jest szybsze, lżejsze i czyste, a co najważniejsze – ekonomiczne dla inwestora.

----------


## Kaja12M2

> Ceramika + 20cm grafit daje U ściany ok 0.14. Nie jest źle. Przy ceramice nie pchalbym się w piankę. Jeżeli chodzi o styro to zdecydowanie Austrotherm.


 Dzięki za radę, a jeżeli chodzi o termo-organikę silver lub gold?. Czy trafiające się krzywe płyty powinny odstraszyć od kupna tego materiału?

----------


## hektor80

nie wiem. nie miałem TO. Austrotherm był prosty chociaż zdarzały się niewymiarowe płyty...

----------


## Busters

> Wybrałam dryfixa, ponieważ budowanie jest szybsze, lżejsze i czyste, a co najważniejsze – ekonomiczne dla inwestora.


Rozumiem, ze sami budujecie bez firmy?  :big grin: 
Ktos Ci dobrze makaron na uszy nawija.
PS. Za parametry termoizolacyjne odpowiada styropian, a nie sciana konsktrukcyjna.

----------


## link2jack

> Wybrałam dryfixa, ponieważ budowanie jest szybsze, lżejsze i czyste, a co najważniejsze – ekonomiczne dla inwestora.


Ta ekonomia odbije się po wybudowaniu. Niestety szczelność porothermu jest słaba.

----------


## wg39070

> Dzięki za radę, a jeżeli chodzi o termo-organikę silver lub gold?. Czy trafiające się krzywe płyty powinny odstraszyć od kupna tego materiału?


Zastosowałem wszystkie styropiany z Termo Organiki. Na elewacji jest Galaxy, pod posadzką i w dachu Gold dach/podłoga. Wszystko proste.

----------


## Kaja12M2

> Ta ekonomia odbije się po wybudowaniu. Niestety szczelność porothermu jest słaba.


Widzę w stopce, że sam budował Pan z Porothermu 30+20cm to skąd ta opinia? chyba, że nie poleca Pan systemy dryfix ?

----------


## link2jack

Niestety budowałem z porothermu - teraz wybrał bym opcje o wiekszej akumulacji i szczelności.

----------


## hektor80

a badał ktoś szczelność zwykłej ceramiki ze spoinami pionowymi??

----------


## adam_mk

Kartkę papieru da się wsunąć w każdą prawie spoinę...

Adam M.

----------


## hektor80

> Kartkę papieru da się wsunąć w każdą prawie spoinę...
> 
> Adam M.


rozumiem ze z BK i silkatem nie ma tego problemu...  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Zwykle nie ma.

Adam M.

----------


## hektor80

> Zwykle nie ma.
> 
> Adam M.


no no  :big grin: 

tak, na poważnie, wszystko zależy od murarza. Jak będzie staranny to żadnej kartki przy ceramice nie da się wcisnąć...

----------


## adam_mk

Widziałeś gdzieś zaprawę w spoinie pionowej w ceramice na pióro-wpust?

Adam M.

----------


## wg39070

Ale kartkę dopchniesz tylko do pióra.

----------


## hektor80

> Widziałeś gdzieś zaprawę w spoinie pionowej w ceramice na pióro-wpust?
> 
> Adam M.


cały czas mówimy o zwykłej ceramice czyli popularny kiedyś MAX....

----------


## adam_mk

Jak się spapra murowanie to z gniazdek wiucha zimnem.
Często, jak się nie spapra i tak wiucha.

Adam M.

----------


## hektor80

> Jak się spapra murowanie to z gniazdek wiucha zimnem.
> Często, jak się nie spapra i tak wiucha.
> 
> Adam M.


mi tam nic nie dmucha.....

----------


## wg39070

> mi tam nic nie dmucha.....


To ja z Porothermu mam jakoś źle wymurowane bo ...też nie wieje z gniazdek, hehe.

----------


## link2jack

> To ja z Porothermu mam jakoś źle wymurowane bo ...też nie wieje z gniazdek, hehe.


Robiłeś test szczelności, albo chociaż termowizje? 

Ps. U mnie też nie wieje z gniazdek.

----------


## wg39070

> Robiłeś test szczelności, albo chociaż termowizje? 
> 
> Ps. U mnie też nie wieje z gniazdek.


Nie robiłem takich testów. Pewnie przy termowizji wyszło by sporo baboli budowlanych, dlatego nie zlecam takiego badania, żeby się nie wkurzać. Gdyby w domu było jakoś nadzwyczajnie zimno i nie mógł bym go dogrzać to zamówił bym termowizję, ale póki jest ciepło i z ogrzaniem do zadanej temperatury problemu nie ma, to nie ma potrzeby takiego badania robić.

----------


## link2jack

> Nie robiłem takich testów. Pewnie przy termowizji wyszło by sporo baboli budowlanych, dlatego nie zlecam takiego badania, żeby się nie wkurzać.


Ja polecam - u mnie wyszło ja to nazwałeś - pare baboli, na szczęście łatwych do wyeliminowania.

----------


## hektor80

> Robiłeś test szczelności, albo chociaż termowizje? 
> 
> Ps. U mnie też nie wieje z gniazdek.


zbieram na Flir One  :smile:

----------


## Kaja12M2

My jednak zostaniemy przy Porothermie, myślałam nad silką ale 24 plus styropian, ale znajomi którzy mieszkają już od kilkunastu lat za granicą przekonują, że Porotherm jest u nich bardzo popularny i uważa się go za trwały materiał, tam metodę dryfix to już się od lat stosuje i nic się z takimi domami nie dzieje. W środku też bardzo przyjemnie się mieszka  :smile: . Bo przecież od samych pustaków nie zależy współczynnik ciepła w domu. Okna, drzwi, pompa ciepła, wentylacja mechaniczna plus rekuperacja i wiele innych rzeczy można dodać aby sobie zrobić klimat  :smile: .

Będziemy brać Porotherm 30dryfix+20 styropian grafitowy. Współczynnik U powinien utrzymać się na 0,15, uważam, że bardzo przyzwoicie. 
Namawiają też na ściany jedno warstwowe, ponoć są specjalne tynki do tych 44cm które też dobrze izolują.

Dziękuję wam za szczere rady  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Dobrze izolujące tynki -  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ag2a

Wg mnie ściany jednowarstwowe murowane są beż sensu bo nie zaizolujesz wszystkiego. Lepiej chyba dać sprawdzone 24 i styro.

----------


## Kaja12M2

> Dobrze izolujące tynki -


Chodziło mi o tynk termoizolacyjny

 W razie konieczności docieplenia muru jednowarstwowego można  zastosować „ciepłą” zaprawę tynkarską na bazie styropianu. Tynk taki zapewnia potrzebną poprawę izolacyjności cieplnej muru i jednocześnie zachowuje jego dobrą paroprzepuszczalność, czyli zapewnia możliwość tzw. „oddychania”.

Przykładowo, jeśli wzniesiono mur jednowarstwowy o grubości 44 cm i konieczne jest jego docieplenie, można zastosować np. zaprawę tynkarską Polytech Therm izolującą cieplnie o zalecanej grubości od 2 cm -5 cm.

----------


## plusfoto

O tzw "oddychaniu" to już mi się nawet pisać nie chce a o izolacji 2-5 cm z parametrem dużo gorszym od najgorszego sortu styropianu tym bardziej. :bash:

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Chodziło mi o tynk termoizolacyjny
> 
>  W razie konieczności docieplenia muru jednowarstwowego można  zastosować „ciepłą” zaprawę tynkarską na bazie styropianu. Tynk taki zapewnia potrzebną poprawę izolacyjności cieplnej muru i jednocześnie zachowuje jego dobrą paroprzepuszczalność, czyli zapewnia możliwość tzw. „oddychania”.
> 
> Przykładowo, jeśli wzniesiono mur jednowarstwowy o grubości 44 cm i konieczne jest jego docieplenie, można zastosować np. zaprawę tynkarską Polytech Therm izolującą cieplnie o zalecanej grubości od 2 cm -5 cm.


Czy ten tynk jest produkowany przez te sama firme co Porotherm?

----------


## Kaja12M2

> Czy ten tynk jest produkowany przez te sama firme co Porotherm?


Na ścianę jednowarstwową przeznaczony jest tynk termoizolacyjny Porotherm TO

----------


## Kaja12M2

> O tzw "oddychaniu" to już mi się nawet pisać nie chce a o izolacji 2-5 cm z parametrem dużo gorszym od najgorszego sortu styropianu tym bardziej.


Mówiąc o oddychaniu ścian większość osób ma na myśli przepuszczanie przez nie pary wodnej. To nie ściany oddychają! To dom oddycha wentylacją  :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Na ścianę jednowarstwową przeznaczony jest tynk termoizolacyjny Porotherm TO


Czyli rozwazacie sciane z 44cm  Porothermu, na to dedykowany przez tego samego producenta tynk "termoizolacyjny"?
To wszystko po mimo tego, ze wiekszosc na tym forum odradza Porotherm?

----------


## Kaja12M2

> Czyli rozwazacie sciane z 44cm  Porothermu, na to dedykowany przez tego samego producenta tynk "termoizolacyjny"?
> To wszystko po mimo tego, ze wiekszosc na tym forum odradza Porotherm?


Nie, ja napisałam, że my będziemy brać Porotherm 30dryfix+20 styropian grafitowy. Jeszcze przemyślenia kierujemy w stronę silki 24N. Zrobiłam rekonesans i u nas przeważył Porotherm akurat.

----------


## fotohobby

> Chodziło mi o tynk termoizolacyjny
> 
>  W razie konieczności docieplenia muru jednowarstwowego można  zastosować „ciepłą” zaprawę tynkarską na bazie styropianu. Tynk taki zapewnia potrzebną poprawę izolacyjności cieplnej muru i jednocześnie zachowuje jego dobrą paroprzepuszczalność, czyli zapewnia możliwość tzw. „oddychania”.
> 
> Przykładowo, jeśli wzniesiono mur jednowarstwowy o grubości 44 cm i konieczne jest jego docieplenie, można zastosować np. zaprawę tynkarską Polytech Therm izolującą cieplnie o zalecanej grubości od 2 cm -5 cm.




Ha, Ha - jeszcze raz  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Tu jest wielu bardzo uczulonych na oddychające ściany i cud-termoizolacyjne tynki i farby.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## wg39070

> Czyli rozwazacie sciane z 44cm  Porothermu, na to dedykowany przez tego samego producenta tynk "termoizolacyjny"?
> 
> To wszystko po mimo tego, ze wiekszosc na tym forum odradza Porotherm?


Tomasz, nie przesadzaj. Większość na tym forum poleca WM, Silkę, rekuperację, natrysk piany i rolety. Nie mam nic z powyższego i mam piękny i ciepły dom. Nie dajmy się zwariować przez budowlane, okresowe trendy. Chce mieć z Porothermu, niech ma. Ja mam i wielu moich znajomych również. Polecam ceramikę do budowy domu. Swoją drogą Tomasz, spodziewałem się nieco bardziej obiektywnego doradztwa z Twojej strony.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Każdy widzi to co chcę zobaczyć.
Ja nikogo nie namawiam do rozwiązań o których raczyłeś wspomnieć. Staram się wskazać inne rozwiązania niż Porotherm, który ma się chyba coraz gorzej, skoro przeczytać możemy o tynkach termoizolacyjnych spod tej samej marki.

----------


## wg39070

> Każdy widzi to co chcę zobaczyć.
> Ja nikogo nie namawiam do rozwiązań o których raczyłeś wspomnieć. Staram się wskazać inne 
> rozwiązania niż Porotherm, który ma się chyba coraz gorzej, skoro przeczytać możemy o tynkach termoizolacyjnych spod tej samej marki.


W tynki termo osobiście nie bardzo wierzę, ale to pikuś przy farbach termoizolacyjnych o parametrach najlepszego styro! To dopiero kosmos. Na innym forum budowlanym szeroko się o tym cudzie techniki pisze. Pewnie wiesz, na którym.

----------


## fotohobby

Porotherm i inne materiały budowlane firmy na W. to najbardziej kryptopromowane materiały budowlane na tym forum.
Kilka profili podszywających się pod zadowolonych użytkowników, którzy ciągle i do znudzenia udzielają się w tych samych wątkach, pisząc o pustakach, płytkach klinkierowych i stropach firmy na W.
Żenada.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Dokładnie, nic dodać nic ująć.

----------


## wg39070

> Porotherm i inne materiały budowlane firmy na W. to najbardziej kryptopromowane materiały budowlane na tym forum.
> 
> Kilka profili podszywających się pod zadowolonych użytkowników, którzy ciągle i do znudzenia udzielają się w tych samych wątkach, pisząc o pustakach, płytkach klinkierowych i stropach firmy na W.
> Żenada.


A co moze chcesz powiedzieć, ze strop typu Teriwa z kruchych jak jajko garów jest w jakiej kolwiek materii lepszy od ceramicznego Porotherm? No nie przeginaj. W teriwie nawet belki są o wiele marniejsze a gar jak spadnie na ziemię w czasie przenoszenia to zostaje kupka czegoś tam.

----------


## fotohobby

A co mnie obchodzą gęstożebrowe stropy ?

Znów nie załapałeś o czym piszę...
Mnie tylko razi żenujące kryptopromowanie produktów firmy na W.
A szczerze mówiąc - nie bardzo widzę różnicę w użytkowaniu podłogi, która leży na stropie Terivy, czy firmy na W....

----------


## Kaja12M2

> Tomasz, nie przesadzaj. Większość na tym forum poleca WM, Silkę, rekuperację, natrysk piany i rolety. Nie mam nic z powyższego i mam piękny i ciepły dom. Nie dajmy się zwariować przez budowlane, okresowe trendy. Chce mieć z Porothermu, niech ma. Ja mam i wielu moich znajomych również. Polecam ceramikę do budowy domu. Swoją drogą Tomasz, spodziewałem się nieco bardziej obiektywnego doradztwa z Twojej strony.


Dziękuję za wypowiedź. Już zaczynałam wątpić w wolność słowa na tym forum. A Pan Tomasz mi nie odpuszcza. Wybraliśmy taki materiał który spełni nasze indywidualne oczekiwania. Wiadomo każdy zachwala swoje ale to nie znaczy, że inne materiały są aż tak do d...każdy ma prawo wyboru.

----------


## link2jack

> Dziękuję za wypowiedź. Już zaczynałam wątpić w wolność słowa na tym forum. A Pan Tomasz mi nie odpuszcza. Wybraliśmy taki materiał który spełni nasze indywidualne oczekiwania. Wiadomo każdy zachwala swoje ale to nie znaczy, że inne materiały są aż tak do d...każdy ma prawo wyboru.


Mam przypuszczenia graniczące z pewnością  :smile:  że ktoś tu próbuje na siłe wciskać kit o tym jaka to ceramika jest super. Otóż nie jest. Przed budową nie przemyślałem wyboru, teraz na pewno nie zdecydowałbym się na ceramikę. Jeśli komuś zależy na szczelności i akumulacyjności by tanio ogrzewać swój dom to od ceramiki powinien trzymać się z daleka.

----------


## מרכבה

Klei się najlepiej na grzebień.. a jak nie to tynk cementowy i jazda  :wink:  o właśnie i taka robota mnie czeka .. niestety.. bo kiedyś sobie bimbali.. a do tego jeszcze potrzeba zniwelować uskok na ścianie piwnicznej / parteru.. mur pozornie wydaje się "Szczelny" mam mur z max'ów .. 288 i pustka 1,5 cm
max'y od zewnątrz.. to  z otworu po mocowaniu grzejnika.. wiało.. nie jest to dobre.. teraz kiedy przyszły południowe wiatry.. cała izolacja na plackach - izoluje ?
to tylko przypuszczenie, a gratuluje każdemu który sądzi że coś ma ciepłego itp... nawet blaszany garaż będzie ciepły- kwestia mocy źródła ciepła  :wink: 
Nie będę miał pewnie okazji murować  :wink:  ale mój wybór .. to pustaki betonowe  :smile:  nawet home made  :smile:  mam takie fajniusie ale kurcze mało  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Ceramika obecnie ma już tylko jedną zaletę.
JEST...
Tyle, ze taką samą zaletę mają i inne materiały.

Adam M.

----------


## wg39070

> Ceramika obecnie ma już tylko jedną zaletę.
> JEST...
> Tyle, ze taką samą zaletę mają i inne materiały.
> 
> Adam M.


Skoro tak wielu i Ty z resztą, nie uważacie ceramiki to po jakiego w większości kładziecie ją na dach? Beton czy blacha nie lepsze? Bądźcie konsekwentni w swoim nie stosowaniu ceramiki w szeroko pojętej budowlance.

----------


## hektor80

> Klei się najlepiej na grzebień.. a jak nie to tynk cementowy i jazda  o właśnie i taka robota mnie czeka .. niestety.. bo kiedyś sobie bimbali.. a do tego jeszcze potrzeba zniwelować uskok na ścianie piwnicznej / parteru.. mur pozornie wydaje się "Szczelny" mam mur z max'ów .. 288 i pustka 1,5 cm
> max'y od zewnątrz.. to  z otworu po mocowaniu grzejnika.. wiało.. nie jest to dobre.. teraz kiedy przyszły południowe wiatry.. cała izolacja na plackach - izoluje ?
> to tylko przypuszczenie, a gratuluje każdemu który sądzi że coś ma ciepłego itp... nawet blaszany garaż będzie ciepły- kwestia mocy źródła ciepła 
> Nie będę miał pewnie okazji murować  ale mój wybór .. to pustaki betonowe  nawet home made  mam takie fajniusie ale kurcze mało


mi to chyba murował jakiś magik bo ni cholery nie chce wiać z gniazdek.... :big lol:

----------


## wg39070

> mi to chyba murował jakiś magik bo ni cholery nie chce wiać z gniazdek....


Wyobraź sobie, że u mnie to samo.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie mieszaj materiału na ściany z pokryciem dachowym.
MAXY i porotermy rozmaite to przeżytek i zamierzchła technologia.
Oczywiście, SĄ MIEJSCA, gdzie nadają się idealnie.
Choćby do przecięcia mostka cieplnego pod ścianą (do fundamentu) jak się je perlitem zasypie.

Ciepła i wilgoci nie widać.
Zróbcie sobie uczciwe badanie termowizyjne. Zobaczycie co macie.
Albo nie, bo humor Wam może się skwasić...
Może, ale nie musi...

Adam M.

----------


## thxluk

Witam,
Pod koniec tamtego roku  zrobiłem elewacje.
Styropian dużych,średnich mrozach w niektórych miejscach (w 99 % przy łączeniach styropianu ) wychodzą mokre plamy o róznych średnicach (5-20cm).
Jest ich na całej elewacji około 20 szt.
Rozumiem iż styropian w tych miejscach został położony nie prawidło i w tych miejscach są mostki.
Jak najefektywniej naprawić usterkę.
pozdr

----------


## Tomaszs131

Pianowałeś połączenia płyt?

----------


## thxluk

Pianowałem  , z tym że nie we wszystkich miejscach .:/

----------


## trais

A powinno sie pianowac wszystkie polaczenia plyt??
Jaka pianka?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Pianowałem  , z tym że nie we wszystkich miejscach .:/


Pewnie o tych miejscach wspomniałeś w poście powyżej? 
Może wrzuć parę fotek, będzie lepiej ocenić.

----------


## wg39070

> A powinno sie pianowac wszystkie polaczenia plyt??
> Jaka pianka?


Tak wszystkie. Ja używałem piany Tytan, niskoprężnej.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> A powinno sie pianowac wszystkie polaczenia plyt??
> Jaka pianka?


Pianka niskorozprężna.

----------


## thxluk

> Pewnie o tych miejscach wspomniałeś w poście powyżej? 
> Może wrzuć parę fotek, będzie lepiej ocenić.


Dziś już przyszedł mróz, wiec jutro pewnie znikną mokre plamy .
Jak tylko się pojawią , zrobie fotki.Pomijając zdjęcia , jak najlepiej naprawic ustrke?

----------


## trais

Dziekuję Panowie za odpowiedź. Takie również użyje.

----------


## TomJons

Przeczytalem wszystkie posty w tym wątku. Mam ścianę z bk 24 i zastosuje styropian grafitowy dom mam parterowy wysokość ściany około 3,6 m wiec bez kołków się obejdzie?  Chciałbym to sam zrobić za pomocą piany prosiłbym po polecenie dobrej siatki i kleju dodam że elewacja bez tynku może postać  2-5 lat(czy wogole może tak długo czekać?).a styropian brać frezowanie? Jeżeli nie to pianowac wszystkie połączenia? 
Dziękuję za pomoc i pozdrawiam

----------


## Pod

Przeczytaleś cały wątek a zadajesz pytania na które było już kilkadziesiąt odpowiedzi nie tylko w tym wątku. Spytaj o coś nowego.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Wyobraź sobie, że u mnie to samo.


a wyobraźcie sobie że moim dwom znajomym wieje z gniazdek , 1 -mu 3 lata temu postawiony dom jeszcze nie docieplony wieje jak diabli drugiemu który podwyższał dom tak samo wieje gdzieś ,

----------


## TomJons

> Przeczytaleś cały wątek a zadajesz pytania na które było już kilkadziesiąt odpowiedzi nie tylko w tym wątku. Spytaj o coś nowego.


To elewacja może zaciągnięta klejem stać 2-5 lat ? Na to nie odpowiedziałeś.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Przeczytalem wszystkie posty w tym wątku. Mam ścianę z bk 24 i zastosuje styropian grafitowy dom mam parterowy wysokość ściany około 3,6 m wiec bez kołków się obejdzie?  Chciałbym to sam zrobić za pomocą piany prosiłbym po polecenie dobrej siatki i kleju dodam że elewacja bez tynku może postać  2-5 lat(czy wogole może tak długo czekać?).a styropian brać frezowanie? Jeżeli nie to pianowac wszystkie połączenia? 
> Dziękuję za pomoc i pozdrawiam


Po co ci ten frezowany styro ? pewnie sam będziesz kładł to zrobisz to suuper dobrze , co do pianki polecam insta-stick , ja kleiłem około 30 tubek tytan-eos a następne 30 tubek to była insta-stick i tym drugim zdecydowanie lepiej się robi i wydaje się mocniejszy oraz szybciej stabilizuje się na ścianie

----------


## Tomaszs131

Tynk kładłem na elewację po roku. Elewacja dokładnie została jeszcze raz zagruntowana. Nic niepokojącego nie zauważyłem.
Jeśli zdecydowałby się na dłuższy okres przestoju to na pewno zmuszony byłbyś dokładnie umyć elewację przed gruntowaniem. Dochodzi kolejny koszt i ewentualna sprawa gwarancji producenta systemu. Chyba, że zdecydujesz się na różnych producentów wykończenia elewacji.
Nie spotkałem się z sytuacją by ktoś czekał z tynkowaniem dłużej niż jeden sezon.

----------


## fotohobby

A ja widzę sporo domów, stojących "w kleju" od kilku lat....

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> A ja widzę sporo domów, stojących "w kleju" od kilku lat....


dokładnie tak , a o tej gwarancji jak słyszę to śmiechem walę , kto kiedyś wyegzekwował od producenta gwarancję , bedą ******** jeden na drugiego a ten na wykonawcę a ten na producenta , szkoda zachodu , ale jak ktoś lepiej z tym się czuje to podziwiam za odwagę myślenia  :big lol:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Może się zdziwisz ale wyegzekwowałem gwarancję na tynk Cap...a. 
Sam materiał, który od nich otrzymałem wart był sporo kasy.
Przyjechał ich technik, porobił zdjęcia, posprawdzał faktury-siatki, kleju i samego tynku.
Widać można :big grin: .

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Może się zdziwisz ale wyegzekwowałem gwarancję na tynk Cap...a. 
> Sam materiał, który od nich otrzymałem wart był sporo kasy.
> Przyjechał ich technik, porobił zdjęcia, posprawdzał faktury-siatki, kleju i samego tynku.
> Widać można.


To super że ci się udało , musiałeś mieć dobre argumenty , wiesz jak to działa  przeważnie

----------


## Tomaszs131

Coś musiało być z tym tynkiem nie tak bo u forumowiczki był podobny problem. Na szczęście również pozytywnie rozwiązany.

----------


## TomJons

Czy ten styro jest warty uwagi?
http://styronet.pl/lambda-white-swis...grafitowy.html

----------


## Adaxis

Witam, elewację Austrotherm EPS FASSADA PREMIUM robię w czerwcu/lipcu i obawiam się słońca, ale widzę, że odmiana REFLEX jest w tej samej cenie -jak to rozumieć, że ta sama cena? Dodają pow. odbijającą a co zabierają, bo przecież nie ma nic za darmo chyba  :smile: 
Czy ktoś z Was wytłumaczy zwykły Premium różni się od Reflexa w funkcjonowaniu i montażu? Pozdrawiam

----------


## hektor80

> Witam, elewację Austrotherm EPS FASSADA PREMIUM robię w czerwcu/lipcu i obawiam się słońca, ale widzę, że odmiana REFLEX jest w tej samej cenie -jak to rozumieć, że ta sama cena? Dodają pow. odbijającą a co zabierają, bo przecież nie ma nic za darmo chyba 
> Czy ktoś z Was wytłumaczy zwykły Premium różni się od Reflexa w funkcjonowaniu i montażu? Pozdrawiam


zabierają kilka mm styropianu grafitowego i w jego miejsce dają biały...

----------


## sylwekr

> zabierają kilka mm styropianu grafitowego i w jego miejsce dają biały...


Chyba Austrotherm maluje, a nie łączy 2 typy styropianu. Ten Reflex był droższy, jeśli teraz cena podobna, to może dlatego że trochę gdzieś przeleżał i jest z wcześniejszej produkcji, a ceny ostatnio trochę "podskoczyły"

----------


## Adaxis

OK, dzięki!

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam, elewację Austrotherm EPS FASSADA PREMIUM robię w czerwcu/lipcu i obawiam się słońca, ale widzę, że odmiana REFLEX jest w tej samej cenie -jak to rozumieć, że ta sama cena? Dodają pow. odbijającą a co zabierają, bo przecież nie ma nic za darmo chyba 
> Czy ktoś z Was wytłumaczy zwykły Premium różni się od Reflexa w funkcjonowaniu i montażu? Pozdrawiam


reflex to nic innego jak Fasada Premium z powloka bialej farby/gruntu o charakterze mineralnym (zeby zapewnic odpowiednia przyczepnosc dla klejów). 
Reflex nie jest produkowany we frezie
Reflex nie wystepuje we wsyztskich grubosciach
Reflex kosztuje +1zl netto do m2


Czyli zalozmy m3 Fasada Premium kosztuje 180zl (zalozmy, bo nie zerknalem, ale cos kolo tego pewnie teraz)
i teraz tak: 
20cm 1m3 /0,2 = 5m2 czyli 1m2 kosztuje : 180*0,20 = 36 netto wiec reflex +1 = 37 zl netto a zatem m3: 37/0,20= 185netto/m3
15cm 1m3 /0,15 = 6,666m2 czyli 1m2 kosztuje : 180*0,15 = 27 netto wiec reflex +1 = 28 netto a zatem m3: 28/0,15 186,66 netto/m3
itd. itd


Przy okazji jeszcze tak skoro juz pisze... nie ma sensu zadawac pytan o nizsze ceny itd itd... nie wiem dlaczego wszytskim wydaje sie ze na styropianie moga wynegocjowac jakies mega rabaty, bo zakup jest na 20tys np... 


Juz mowie jak to dziala u mnie:
cena zakupu + 4zl max 5zl netto do m3 = cena sprzedazy prezentowana na stronie, tak jest zimą, dlatego jezeli wezmiemy cokolwiek z mojej strony dzisiaj, dajmy na to najczestszy przypadek obecnie realizowany czyli 20cm grafit 0,032 na 250m2 i wezmy sobie Knaufa:


250*0,2 = 50m3 tyle potrzebujemy.
Na stronie mam go w tej chwili po 157 netto, przy czym dolozone mam do ceny zakupu 4zl.


No i policzmy jak to wychodzi:
157*50m3 = 7850 netto / 9655,50brutto
klientowi wydaje sie ze moze tu nanegocjowac nie wiadomo ile, bo ma prawie 10k do zaplaty... i pisze maile, dzowni , pyta... po co?


od mojej strony wyglada to tak:
50*4=200netto od tego podatek 19% czyli 38zl do US tytulem podatku dochodowego, wiec sprzedajacemu zostaje takiej czystej kasy z takiego deala 162zł. a trzeba to obsluzyc etc etc.


Dlatego przy takich cenach pytanie o dodatkowy rabat jest totalnie bez sensu, dzownienie jest bez sensu. I jeszcze jedna rzecz: dostawa jest realizowana wynajetym przez producenta styropianu transportem, kierowca zarowno dla producenta jak i dla mnie jest obcym czlowiekiem, wiec nie moze przyjac kasy za to, bo chlop przepadnie, dlatego 100% przedplaty.


I tak ten mechanizm mniej wiecej dziala.

A wracajac do pytania o montaz i funkcjonowanie. 
Biała powloka refleksyjna ma znaczenie na etapie klejenia, kiedyt operuje Slonce na scianie. Chodzi o zmniejszenie temperatury powierzchni styropianu grafitowego, bo: 
-zbyt wysoka temperatura powoduje "prezenie" i odksztalcanie plyt 
-zbyt szybkie wiazanie kleju 
czyli refleks ma znaczenie tylko na etapie montazu, ale mozna to rozwiazac w inny sposob:
- stosowac siatki rusztowaniowe
- kleic w malo naslonecznione dni
- material przechowywac w cieniu lub przykryty np plandeka.

Co do klejow bylo przerabiane w innym watku.
1 - dobry producent nie wymaga innego kleju niz klej do styropianu 
pojawiajace sie wymagania o koniecznosci stosowania kleju do siatki (drozszego) jako kleju do styro grafitowego, lub "dedykowany" klej do grafitu to nic innego jak wybieg producenta lub sprzedawcy podyktowany nastepujacymi czynnikami:
1 - niewiedza inwestora i wcisniecie drozszego materialu
2 - gownianej jakosci zwykly klej do styropianu i wtedy faktycznie nie klei 
3 - marketing (sa producenci ktorzy specjalne badania zrobili i pisza takie glupoty na ulotkach) jak "dedykowany klej do styro grafi.

----------


## fighter1983

to o czym piszecie czyli kilka mm doklejonego bialego styropianu z zewnetrznej strony to produkt Swisspor-a

----------


## hektor80

> to o czym piszecie czyli kilka mm doklejonego bialego styropianu z zewnetrznej strony to produkt Swisspor-a


fakt, to był Swisspor

----------


## cactus

> - stosowac siatki rusztowaniowe
> - kleic w malo naslonecznione dni
> - material przechowywac w cieniu lub przykryty np plandeka.


no tak tylko większość ludzi klei małe domki z rusztowań warszawskich a tam nie ma jak siatek wieszać, które zresztą niewiele dają przy mocnym słońcu
Trudno też czekać z robotą na pochmurne i niedeszczowe dni mając np urlop albo wynajętą ekipę.




> Co do klejow bylo przerabiane w innym watku.
> 1 - dobry producent nie wymaga innego kleju niz klej do styropianu 
> pojawiajace sie wymagania o koniecznosci stosowania kleju do siatki (drozszego) jako kleju do styro grafitowego, lub "dedykowany" klej do grafitu to nic innego jak wybieg producenta lub sprzedawcy podyktowany nastepujacymi czynnikami:


Czyli nie warto dopłacać do kleju do siatki? Nic to nie wzmocni wiązania? W sumie ja nie zamierzam kołkować dlatego zależy mi na dobrym kleju. Jaki polecasz?

----------


## fighter1983

Caparol 190S (czerwony)

----------


## Julius

> Czyli nie warto dopłacać do kleju do siatki? Nic to nie wzmocni wiązania? W sumie ja nie zamierzam kołkować dlatego zależy mi na dobrym kleju. Jaki polecasz?



Jak chcesz bez kołków toja polecam system pianowo-klejowy. Kleisz jednocześnie klejem poliuretanowym i klejem mineralnym. Wg mnie najlepsze rozwiązanie na grafitowy styropian.

----------


## cactus

Panowie kilka pytań odnośnie klejenia grafitu...
tak sobie oglądam jak ocieplają budynek sąsiada, nawet poszedłem pogadać z wykonawcami.
OD strony poludniowej osłonili rusztowanie siatką zaciemniającą - jak dla mnie chyba za słabą bo i tak słonce nagrzewa ten styropian strasznie. Styropian nakleili i pod koniec dnia siatkę już zdjęli. Wydaje mi się to nieprawidłowe bo przecież rano znów bedzie słońce i styropian zacznie pracować na nie do konca jeszcze suchym kleju... Mam rację? Jedni piszą że siatka powinna zasłaniać styro przez min 3 dni, inni piszą nawet o tym że od południa i zachodu szary styropian musi być osłonięty aż do zaciągnięcia klejem.. kto ma rację? Robotnicy u sąsiada mają to gdzieś i po kilku godzinach siatka znika.
Drugie pytanie o narożniki, dają tam oczywiście kątowniki z siatką, ale jak widzę kolejny pasek siatki nachodzi na tą siatkę kątownika max 2cm. Czy to poprawne? Czy też powinno się robić o wiele większą zakładkę? Jak duzą? 
Ostatnie pytanie, nie związane już z grafitowym styro i sąsiadem Czym - jaką pacą zatrzeć drugą warstwę kleju na siatce żeby klej był w miarę równy? Chcę oszczędzić tynkarzom materiału i czasu i przygotować im jak najrówniejszą powierzchnię. JAkieś filcowe pace, gąbki, styropianowe ? Jak szybko po nałożeniu warstwy kleju można zacierać na gładko? Jak już przyschnie i będzie twardy, czy jak jeszcze jest mocno wilgotny? Godzinę, dwie po nałożeniu ?

----------


## Julius

> Drugie pytanie o narożniki, dają tam oczywiście kątowniki z siatką, ale jak widzę kolejny pasek siatki nachodzi na tą siatkę kątownika max 2cm. Czy to poprawne? Czy też powinno się robić o wiele większą zakładkę? Jak duzą?


Niepoprawnie. Minimum 10cm jak prawi producent prawie każdego systemu.




> Ostatnie pytanie, nie związane już z grafitowym styro i sąsiadem Czym - jaką pacą zatrzeć drugą warstwę kleju na siatce żeby klej był w miarę równy? Chcę oszczędzić tynkarzom materiału i czasu i przygotować im jak najrówniejszą powierzchnię. JAkieś filcowe pace, gąbki, styropianowe ? Jak szybko po nałożeniu warstwy kleju można zacierać na gładko? Jak już przyschnie i będzie twardy, czy jak jeszcze jest mocno wilgotny? Godzinę, dwie po nałożeniu ?


Drugą warstwę kleju na siatce...??!!  Siatkę zatapia się w jednym cyklu. Nakładanie drugiej warstwy kleju tzw. "szlichty" to błąd, który może Ciebie kosztować w przyszłości odspojeniem układu w warstwie zbrojonej i nie będzie to wina producenta systemu dociepleniowego. Chyba, że mówisz o nałożeniu drugiej warstwy kleju na jeszcze niewyschniętą, "mokrą", pierwszą warstwę. To jeszcze jestem w stanie z trudem zrozumieć.

----------


## admiralbar

Druga warstwe kleju chyba naklada sie pod ostateczny tynk  zeby nalozyc mokre na mokre.

----------


## cob_ra

> no tak tylko większość ludzi klei małe domki z rusztowań warszawskich a tam nie ma jak siatek wieszać, które zresztą niewiele dają przy mocnym słońcu
> Trudno też czekać z robotą na pochmurne i niedeszczowe dni mając np urlop albo wynajętą ekipę.
> 
> 
> Czyli nie warto dopłacać do kleju do siatki? Nic to nie wzmocni wiązania? W sumie ja nie zamierzam kołkować dlatego zależy mi na dobrym kleju. Jaki polecasz?



Ja robiłe mna warszawskim,

Rozłożyłem sobie prace w czasie, w ten sposób, że w okresie wiosny, gdzie jest zdecydowanie chłodniej robiłem południową stronę, później już z plandeką robłem południow-zachodnią, wschodnią i na koniec latem północną, gdzie ciągle był cień. Styro austrotherm 0,031. Elewacja na systemie caparola, z kołkami i klejeniem na grzebień i waleniem pianki w każą możliwą szczelinę. Minęło dopiero rok od czasu zabawy z elewacją zagruntowaną. Ale po zimie nie widać żadnych problemów z klejem, styropianem itp. Jak finanse pozwolą w tym roku jesienią będzie struktura położona. 

A tak wyglądało moje rusztowanie.

----------


## daniel.w

cob_ra -takie zabezpieczenie to na dzień bezwietrzny chyba  :smile:  a ja buduję w rejonie gdzie wieje prawie ciągle -co robić?
Będę robił w systemie Caparol i mam wielkie obawy -kupiłem Austrotherm fasada premium 031, bez warstwy refleksyjnej  :sad: 
Majster powiedział mi, że bez Reflexu nie da rady dobrze położyć, słońce go pali nawet przy temperaturze 5 stopni. Czy to prawda?
Jaki klej zastosować? Konieczne kołkowanie? Ponoć wystarczy przyświecić halogenem i grafit się kurczy...

----------


## adam_mk

Temat ma 16 stron i wydawałoby się, ze sporo już na nich powiedziano.
Praktyka pokazuje, że nie wszyscy drążą temat od początku!
PRZYPOMINAM wiec materiał, który sporo wyjaśnia.

http://tynki.info.pl/krok-po-kroku/u...ny-styropian-/
http://tynki.info.pl/krok-po-kroku/u...pian-czesc-2-/

Adam M.

----------


## wg39070

> cob_ra -takie zabezpieczenie to na dzień bezwietrzny chyba  a ja buduję w rejonie gdzie wieje prawie ciągle -co robić?
> Będę robił w systemie Caparol i mam wielkie obawy -kupiłem Austrotherm fasada premium 031, bez warstwy refleksyjnej 
> Majster powiedział mi, że bez Reflexu nie da rady dobrze położyć, słońce go pali nawet przy temperaturze 5 stopni. Czy to prawda?
> Jaki klej zastosować? Konieczne kołkowanie? Ponoć wystarczy przyświecić halogenem i grafit się kurczy...


Niezłe herezje.

----------


## daniel.w

> Niezłe herezje.


 Oj to nie są herezje, jest pełno o tym w necie. poczytaj....

----------


## link2jack

Po co o tym czytać? Może wystarczy wsiąść do ręki ten grafit i samemu sprawdzić?  Na początek powalcz zwykłym białym styropianem z halogenem...

----------


## adam_mk

"jest pełno o tym w necie. poczytaj.... "

A ja widziałem WAMPIRA przy pracy!
Pełno tego w necie, to Wy pewnie też widzieliście wampira...

Adam M.

----------


## daniel.w

No dobra, a tak na poważnie? Jak to robić, tylko pochmurne dni?  :smile:

----------


## wg39070

> No dobra, a tak na poważnie? Jak to robić, tylko pochmurne dni?


Nie wiem w czym masz problem. Mój grafitowy kładziony był na przełomie maja i czerwca, czasem pochmurno a czasem gorąco i nic mu się złego nie stało.

----------


## daniel.w

Brzmi to już lepiej  :smile:  ale rozumiem, że Twój grafit również był bez Reflexu. Planuję prace w połowie czerwca...

----------


## wg39070

> Brzmi to już lepiej  ale rozumiem, że Twój grafit również był bez Reflexu. Planuję prace w połowie czerwca...


Bez żadnego refleksu. Styropian Termo Organika Galaxy 0,033.

----------


## daniel.w

Rozumiem, ja kładę Austrotherm Fassada Premium 031 i ponoć z nim są problemy...

----------


## hektor80

> Rozumiem, ja kładę Austrotherm Fassada Premium 031 i ponoć z nim są problemy...


Zadnych problemow z nim nie ma. Kleilem we wrześniu, słońce prazylo i nic złego się stało . Super styropian,  najlepszy jaki miałem.. .

----------


## fotohobby

> Rozumiem, ja kładę Austrotherm Fassada Premium 031 i ponoć z nim są problemy...


Może już nie rozpowszechniaj mitów, co ?

----------


## adam_mk

"Rozumiem, ja kładę Austrotherm Fassada Premium 031 i ponoć z nim są problemy... "

Problemy to są raczej z tymi, co go użyć nie umieją.
Wiesz jak bardzo boli palec trafiony młotkiem?
Statystyka podaje, ze młotki firmy X są najgroźniejsze. (Chińska, jest ich najwięcej, bo nikomu innemu się produkcja nie opłaca).
Szukajmy młotków innej firmy!
O to chodzi?

Adam M.

----------


## daniel.w

> Problemy to są raczej z tymi, co go użyć nie umieją.
> .... Adam M.


 Dzięki Kolego/Panowie! Dokładnie to samo pomyślałem. Jesienią fachman mówił mi, że grafitu nie da się układać w lecie, ale w czerwcu da radę. A jak już kupiłem i przyszły ostateczne uzgodnienia to tak jakby fachman asekurował się i boi się dać gwarancji. Dlatego pomimo przewertowania wielu stron, pytam jeszcze tutaj, bo muszę z nim poważnie porozmawiać. Nawet miałem dzwonić do Austrotermu, bo nie zamierzam odpuścić gwarancji...

----------


## cob_ra

> Rozumiem, ja kładę Austrotherm Fassada Premium 031 i ponoć z nim są problemy...




Kładłem go osobiście i nic złego się nie działo. Schodziło mi się nawet tydzień a i więcej było czasami, bo pogoda lub praca nie pozwalała. Zostawiałem go po klejeniu grzebieniem 2-3 dni  zanim zaciągnąłem siatkę, piankowałem i kołkowałem. Zero problemów.

----------


## Adaxis

> reflex to nic innego jak Fasada Premium z powloka bialej farby/gruntu o charakterze mineralnym...


  W takim razie czy jest już jakiś awaryjny szybki sposób na pomalowanie "czymś" położonego grafitu, gdyby niespodziewanie słońce  jarało...?   :smile:

----------


## maciejtoya

Czy jest jakiś sprawdzony klej do styropianu grafitowego ? Dzisiaj dostałem informacje od mojej ekipy, że nie ma kleju dedykowanego do grafitowego styropianu i ze przy klejeniu na kazdy inny klej nie trzyma sie sciany i odpada. To prawda ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Gdy swego czasu sam kupowałem klej do szarego styro  to ekipa takich kitów mi nie wciskała.
Może dlatego, że sam uparłem się na taki a nie inny system.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Czy jest jakiś sprawdzony klej do styropianu grafitowego ? Dzisiaj dostałem informacje od mojej ekipy, że nie ma kleju dedykowanego do grafitowego styropianu i ze przy klejeniu na kazdy inny klej nie trzyma sie sciany i odpada. To prawda ?


Ja kupiłem w hurtowni klej Kleib C2 , ktory ma atest do kleju grafitowego ...
Z tego co wyczytałem to klej elastyczny i taki powinien być dla kleju grafitowego.
W hurtowni powiedziano mi że powinen być C2 (czyli taki jak do siatki) , bo one sa dużo mocniejsze niż typu C1.

----------


## fighter1983

> Czy jest jakiś sprawdzony klej do styropianu grafitowego ? Dzisiaj dostałem informacje od mojej ekipy, że nie ma kleju dedykowanego do grafitowego styropianu i ze przy klejeniu na kazdy inny klej nie trzyma sie sciany i odpada. To prawda ?


zaczynam odbnosic wrazenie, ze Cie przesladuje.
Dlaczego Ty zadajesz takie pytania?
Sadzac po tym, ze wybrales jakis styropoz za przeproszeniem z krzakow, gdzie ludzie mowia Ci, ze Austrotherm, Basf, Swisspor, Knauf, Termoorganika np to  sa dobre produkty.
Teraz o klej pytasz...
Kleib... no i tak samo...
DRYVIT po 50zl za worek, STO po 30zl za worek, Caparol po 20ZL za worek a nie cos po 14..12...10...


Na sile chceszs uslyszec ze jak kupisz najtansze co tylko  znajdziesz w okolicy to bedzie zajebiste? nie bedzie...
 za chwile bedziesz pytac czy siatka chinska za 1,50/m2 jest tak samo dobra jak taka po 2,60? czy po 2,80?


dojedziesz do tynku... powiedza Ci ze silikonowy ... jest taka firma na A... swoj pseudo silikon laduje w 15kg wiaderka... zeby cena wiaderka byla odpowiednia (niska)...


BOZE !


Poza tym powaznie... poczytaj forum, nie jestes pierwszym tutaj ktory ma do przyklejenia styropian grafitowy... i elewacje do zrobienia
a jak nie chce Ci sie czytac i szukac - posluchaj tych, ktorzy juz odpowiadali na takie pytania i po raz kolejny po prostu juz robi sie to lekko nudnawe?

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

A ja mam pytanie jakim klejem zatopić siatkę na XPS , zatopiłem kawałek siatki na xps-sie  tym czerwonym klejem atlas i widać że po roku odchodzi siatka ,

----------


## Tomaszs131

Gruntowałeś może powierzchnię xps-a?

----------


## fighter1983

> A ja mam pytanie jakim klejem zatopić siatkę na XPS , zatopiłem kawałek siatki na xps-sie  tym czerwonym klejem atlas i widać że po roku odchodzi siatka ,



klejem ktory nie podciaga kapilarnie. 
Carbonit np  :smile: 
http://astrobud.pl/caparol-caparol-k...c4,p84,pl.html

----------


## maciejtoya

> zaczynam odbnosic wrazenie, ze Cie przesladuje.
> Dlaczego Ty zadajesz takie pytania?
> Sadzac po tym, ze wybrales jakis styropoz za przeproszeniem z krzakow, gdzie ludzie mowia Ci, ze Austrotherm, Basf, Swisspor, Knauf, Termoorganika np to  sa dobre produkty.
> Teraz o klej pytasz...
> Kleib... no i tak samo...
> DRYVIT po 50zl za worek, STO po 30zl za worek, Caparol po 20ZL za worek a nie cos po 14..12...10...
> 
> 
> Na sile chceszs uslyszec ze jak kupisz najtansze co tylko  znajdziesz w okolicy to bedzie zajebiste? nie bedzie...
> ...



Gdzie ja zapytalem o najtanszy klej ?
Zapytalem na jaki SPRAWDZONY kleic grafitowy styropian, więc jesli taki znasz to to możesz napisać ich nazwy, chetnie sie z tym zapoznam. Również chętnie dowiem się o dobrym kleju do zatapiania siatki na takim styropianie.

----------


## fighter1983

> Gdzie ja zapytalem o najtanszy klej ?
> Zapytalem na jaki SPRAWDZONY kleic grafitowy styropian, więc jesli taki znasz to to możesz napisać ich nazwy, chetnie sie z tym zapoznam. Również chętnie dowiem się o dobrym kleju do zatapiania siatki na takim styropianie.


Caparol 190S
Caparol 190 z siatka pomaranczowa Caparol 162g/m2
i jak wyzej - w strefach narazonych na podciaganie kapilarne - zeby nie odlazil klej od xps i pozniej nie odpadala okladzina: Caparol Carbonit

----------


## maciejtoya

Dziękuję bardzo  :smile: . O to chodzilo, a  z tego co widzę cena jest bardzo przystępna.

----------


## fighter1983

> Dziękuję bardzo . O to chodzilo, a  z tego co widzę cena jest bardzo przystępna.


jest normalna  :smile:  tyle ile powinien kosztowac wlasnie rozsadnej jakosci klej do styro/siatki.
Carbonit moglby byc ciut tanszy... ale z 2 strony ile tego idzie... 3-4 opakowania na cokol zazwyczaj

----------


## wg39070

Mam na elewacji styro grafitowy od TO i klej również od nich. Wszystko w porządku z ociepleniem.

----------


## wg39070

> Czy jest jakiś sprawdzony klej do styropianu grafitowego ? Dzisiaj dostałem informacje od mojej ekipy, że nie ma kleju dedykowanego do grafitowego styropianu i ze przy klejeniu na kazdy inny klej nie trzyma sie sciany i odpada. To prawda ?


Zmień ekipę i to szybko.

----------


## fotohobby

> Czy jest jakiś sprawdzony klej do styropianu grafitowego ? Dzisiaj dostałem informacje od mojej ekipy, że nie ma kleju dedykowanego do grafitowego styropianu i ze przy klejeniu na kazdy inny klej nie trzyma sie sciany i odpada. To prawda ?


Ha, ha, reasumując - zdaniem tej ekipy nie da się przykleić grafitowego styropianu ?

----------


## fighter1983

Generalnie nie powinien istniec klej dedykowany do styro grafitowego. Nie powinien ale... istnieje (imho w glownie wyobrazni marketingowcow)
dlaczego istnieje, wg mnie sa 3 przyczyny:
1 - zwykly klej do styro danego producenta jest na tyle gowniany ze faktycznie nie radzi sobie z troche trudniejszym styro grafitowym
2 - pieknie brzmi reklamowo "mamy aprobate na grafitowy styropian a inni nie" to nic ze na badanie wydalismy w ITB kilkadziesiat k pln ... tyle ze to sie zwroci, bo klej po prostu jest ten sam, tyle ze w innym worku
3 - po co sprzedawac klej do eps za 16zl jak mozna sprzedawac klej drozszy za 20zl.... przyjdzie glupi co kupi

No... i miedzy innymi wlasnie dlatego Caparol > reszta.... 190S w zupelnosci klei eps-y grafitowe, biale, pomaranczowe czy inne. eps to eps.. i nie musi robic dodatkowych aprobat na grafity... bo i po co...

----------


## plusfoto

U mnie wszystko na "piankowym" i nic nie odpada.

----------


## maciejtoya

> jest normalna  tyle ile powinien kosztowac wlasnie rozsadnej jakosci klej do styro/siatki.
> Carbonit moglby byc ciut tanszy... ale z 2 strony ile tego idzie... 3-4 opakowania na cokol zazwyczaj


Czy ten Carbonit mogę użyć na drugą warstwę ? Jako pierwszą użylem kleju do siatki Atlas. Nawet nie wiedziałem, że takie coś istnieje.

----------


## fighter1983

> Czy ten Carbonit mogę użyć na drugą warstwę ? Jako pierwszą użylem kleju do siatki Atlas. Nawet nie wiedziałem, że takie coś istnieje.


nie bardzo niestety.
Caly koncept polega na tym, aby nie dopuscic do kapilarnego podciagania w kleju cementowym w warswie zbrojacej, w zwiazku z powyzszym zamienia sie klej cementowy na wlasnie typu carbonit, gdyby mozna bylo nanosic powierzchniowo - rownie dobrze mozna byloby to robic szlamem cementowym typu Mapei Mapelastric lub Schomburg Aquafin 2k/m

----------


## daniel.w

> Caparol 190S
> Caparol 190 z siatka pomaranczowa Caparol 162g/m2
> i jak wyzej - w strefach narazonych na podciaganie kapilarne - zeby nie odlazil klej od xps i pozniej nie odpadala okladzina: Caparol Carbonit


 Widzę, że Kolega siedzi w temacie również wykończenia cokołu na XPSie. B. proszę o opinię (szkic). Otórz projektant się nie spisał a ja spitoliłem sprawę. Poszło wg projektu 10cm XPS na lany fundament a na elewację styro 20cm i mam przejście z 10 na 20 -brakuje 5cm, bo kolejne 5cm to będzie płytka i kapinos ok. 2-3cm. Teraz brak styro na wysokości 1 pustaka, bo tyle podeszła posadzka do góry. Pytanie: czy dać tam EPS H=25cm i S=10cm (nr 2) i na niego płytkę s=5cm XPS (nr 3)? Czy może te H=25cm dać EPS S=15cm i dołożyć 5cm XPSa na istniejący już XPS?  Z jednej strony mam obniżenie terenu, więc płytki klinkierowe byłyby również niżej, czyli na XPSie też.  Oczywiście dzięki za podpowiedź o Carbonit -dobrze rozumiem, że cokolik cały pod klinkierem powinien być na siatce i Carbonicie a potem płytki klinkieru?

----------


## fighter1983

strasznie zawile to napisales ale z tego co zrozumialem - trzeba by cos dolozyc zeby mialo rece i nogi  :smile:  
do xps 10cm na piance do klejenia xps doklejasz jeszcze 5cm xps i juz 
co do plytki na carbonicie dokladnie jak piszesz, tylko czy to zwykly klej cementowy czy carbonit - klej do plytki musi byc konkret. 
ja uzywam Kerakoll  H40 no limit, ciezko w tych pieniadzach kupic rownie dobry klej

----------


## nass

> ja uzywam Kerakoll  H40 no limit, ciezko w tych pieniadzach kupic rownie dobry klej


Zatapiasz w tym kleju jeszcze siatkę (jak przy styropianie) czy po prostu klej prosto na XPS i na to płytki? (chodzi mi o cokół)

----------


## fighter1983

dokladnie to cokol na 2 sposoby, jezeli ma byc w jakimkolwiek tynku to:
xps
siatka z klejem carbonit 
grunt 
tynk 

lub jezeli ma byc okladzina z kamienia/plytki to:
xps warstwa zbrojna z siatka z carbonit lub ze szlamu 2k np: Kerakoll Aquastop Flex 2k kolkowanie przez siatke, ale tylko powyzej izolacji bitumicznej ktora jest pod spodem
klej 
plytka/kamien

----------


## daniel.w

> ... do xps 10cm na piance do klejenia xps doklejasz jeszcze 5cm xps i juz  co do plytki na carbonicie dokladnie jak piszesz, tylko czy to zwykly klej cementowy czy carbonit - klej do plytki musi byc konkret. ja uzywam Kerakoll  H40 no limit, ciezko w tych pieniadzach kupic rownie dobry klej


 Dzięki wielkie! A czy pod piankę na pustak Porotherm dać dysperbit analogicznie jak na ścianę fundamentową, czy bez ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzięki wielkie! A czy pod piankę na pustak Porotherm dać dysperbit analogicznie jak na ścianę fundamentową, czy bez ?


Gdybys znalazl gdzies moja opinie dotyczaca dysperbitu... 
sam jej w gaszczu postow nie moge znalezc  :smile:  
nie uznaje zadnych dysperbitow, dysperbentow i innych pseudo bitumow ...
Przez jakis czas nawet nie mialem ich w sprzedazy....ale ile mozna... jak klient wie ze chce dysperbit czy inne tego typu byle co... 


izolacje bitumiczne tak na "dzien dobry" sa dwuskladnikowe ... no moze poza kilkoma wyjatkami  :smile:  
moze inaczej bitum za 2zl za kg netto to czernidlo... a nie izolacja. 
wiec w tym przypadku czy go dasz czy nie to bardziej czynnik psychologiczny niz samo dzialanie powloki
Izolacje bitumiczne to: Botament BM92, Combiflex EL, Caparol Isolan Kellerdicht 2K, a nie dys... tfu... 

Wiec w sumie jak juz masz - to daj pod spodem ... nie zaskodzi i koszt zaden

----------


## daniel.w

Dzięki fighter1983, myślałem, że to czernidło spełnia jednak jakieś zadanie   :sad:   To kupię Botament BM92

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzięki fighter1983, myślałem, że to czernidło spełnia jednak jakieś zadanie    To kupię Botament BM92


Brawo Ty !

----------


## daniel.w

> Brawo Ty !


  :smile:  Mam jeszcze pytańko dot niebieskiego wodoodporego EPS 100 Neo Aqua -chciałem miększy XPS, żeby łatwiej pociąć na paski to  na składzie proponują mi ten niebieski EPS -znasz/znacie? Może na cokolik pod płytki elewacyjne oraz na balkon pod wylewkę da radę?

----------


## fighter1983

Znajdź taki wątek izolacja pionowa papa . 
Długi na co najmniej 16stron. 
Eps aqua itp to wg mnie największe oszustwo jakie istnieje. Xps tylko. Obojętnie jaki

----------


## wg39070

> Znajdź taki wątek izolacja pionowa papa . 
> Długi na co najmniej 16stron. 
> Eps aqua itp to wg mnie największe oszustwo jakie istnieje. Xps tylko. Obojętnie jaki


Czyli wg Ciebie wszyscy posiadający niebieski EPS na fundamencie (łącznie ze mną) zostali oszukani? Czy aby na pewno szczerze i bezinteresownie polecasz ten "czyniący cuda" XPS"? Tak na marginesie to, który styropian nie jest wodoodporny? Na niebieskim jest tak napisane i to, jak piszesz, chwyt marketingowy ale, żeby tak od razu doszukiwać się oszustwa?

----------


## fotohobby

Przetnij robie kawałek płyty EPS i XPS i zobaczysz, dlaczego jeden ma zapewnioną minimalną nasiąkliwość, a drugi trzeba kolorować środkami hydrofobowymi

----------


## wg39070

No i co, ten niebieski co spowoduje? Rozlasuje się ściana fundamentowa? No bez przesady, tysiące ludzi kładzie EPS i jest dobrze. XPS może i lepszy, droższy lecz czy jego zastosowanie spowoduje coś cudownego?

----------


## fotohobby

Po prostu spadek izolacyjności, to chyba jasne ?

----------


## Julius

> Gdzie ja zapytalem o najtanszy klej ?
> Zapytalem na jaki SPRAWDZONY kleic grafitowy styropian, więc jesli taki znasz to to możesz napisać ich nazwy, chetnie sie z tym zapoznam. Również chętnie dowiem się o dobrym kleju do zatapiania siatki na takim styropianie.



Problemem wg mnie nie jest klej a sposób klejenia. Grafit ma takie właściwości jakie ma (dużo większą odkształcalność termiczną od białego). U nas w Polsce sprzedają to jako styropian wg normy PN-EN co wg mnie jest nadużyciem bo to raczej nie jest typowe eps (norma tego nie przewidziała). 
Może być super klej a styropian odspoi się, albo kiepski klej a będzie wszystko ok, zależy to od wielu czynników: nasłonecznienie, zmiany temperatury otoczenia, pory dnia klejenia, klejenia na styk lub nie, piankowania szczelin zaraz po klejeniu, itp.

----------


## fighter1983

> Czyli wg Ciebie wszyscy posiadający niebieski EPS na fundamencie (łącznie ze mną) zostali oszukani? Czy aby na pewno szczerze i bezinteresownie polecasz ten "czyniący cuda" XPS"? Tak na marginesie to, który styropian nie jest wodoodporny? Na niebieskim jest tak napisane i to, jak piszesz, chwyt marketingowy ale, żeby tak od razu doszukiwać się oszustwa?


a jak to nazwiesz inaczej. 
Skoro parametr nasiakliwosci dla plyt automatowych mierzony jest dla calej, zgrzanej, naskorkowanej plyty i wynik jest super...zblizony do xps
ale juz nikt z producentow hydro-gowna nie podaje tego parametru po: przecieciu i zanurzeniu w wodzie, po uszkodzeniu przy zasypaniu...
plyty hydro swoja niska nasiakliwosc zawdzieczaja glownie dzieki cieniutkiej na kilka mikronow zarstwie termicznej zgrzanego eps.
po uszkodzeniu to eps.... cholernie drogi eps ktory ma wlasciwosci eps. 

test na wyobraznie: 
zima, srodek jeziora, przerebel.
stoisz na tym jeziorze w kurtce puchowej
wskakujesz do przerebla i wychodzisz z powrotem z niego.
opcje sa 2: 
1 - kurtka przemokla i nasiaknela woda - jak sie czujesz? jest Ci cieplo?
2 - kurtka pomimo zanurzenia w wodzie dalej jest sucha, nienasiaknieta. Jest Ci cieplo?

test z kolei fizyczny do zrobienia na budowie:
kawalek eps/hydro/xps. wiadro z woda i cegla do obciazenia. 
wrzucic, obciazyc, zostawic na miesiac. 
wyciagnac i scisnac poszczegolne materialy.

----------


## Termo Organika

Najlepiej z zaleceniami producenta i ze zdrowym rozsądkiem:

Podłoże, czyli powierzchnia ściany zewnętrznej do której
będzie przyklejany styropian, powinno być stabilne. Jeżeli
jest nasiąkliwe (np. gazobeton), należy je zagruntować
gruntem uniwersalnym lub sczepnym, dzięki czemu uniknie
się odciągania przez nie wody z zaprawy. Podłoża
bardzo gładkie i nienasiąkliwe (np. betonowe) należy
zagruntować gruntem sczepnym. Aby sprawdzić stan
podłoża należy przykleić do ściany co najmniej 2 kostki
styropianu (wycięte z dostarczonych płyt) o wymiarach
10 x 10 cm i po 3 dniach oderwać. Rozerwanie w strukturze
styropianu oznacza prawidłową przyczepność kleju
do podłoża i do materiału izolacyjnego. Powierzchnia
płyty, na którą przed przyklejeniem będzie nakładany
klej, powinna być uszorstniona odpowiednią tarką
do szlifowania styropianu lub grubym papierem ściernym,
co poprawia przyczepność kleju do styropianu.
W czasie prac montażowych, w tym przyklejania grafitowych
płyt styropianowych, należy przestrzegać zakresów
temperatur podanych przez producenta systemów ociepleń
(zazwyczaj w przedziale pomiędzy 5 a 25⁰C). Ma
to szczególne znaczenie w okresie wiosny i jesieni, kiedy
to występują duże dobowe różnice temperatury.
Do przyklejania płyt zaleca się stosowanie klejów uniwersalnych,
podobnie zresztą jak do przyklejania innych
szarych płyt dostępnych na rynku. Klej należy nakładać
na płytę metodą obwodowo-punktową tak, aby powierzchnia
klejenia wynosiła co najmniej 60%
Więcej na; [modedrowanoi]

----------


## fighter1983

> Do przyklejania płyt zaleca się stosowanie klejów uniwersalnych,
> podobnie zresztą jak do przyklejania innych
> szarych płyt dostępnych na rynku.


Termoorganika tak zaleca. Dlaczego?
Dlaczego musze użyć TO-KU ? Dlaczego TO-KS nie daje rady?
Jakie parametry przemawiaja za tym, aby uzywac drozszego kleju, jakie jest uzasadnienie - tylko konkret a nie pieprzenie glupot poprosze.... 
Czym rozni sie w tej kwesti aprobata techniczna systemu docieplen termoorganiki, i czym rozni sie EPS:
zeby bylo latwiej:
TERMONIUM PLUS fasada EPS S    EPS-EN 13163-T(1)-L(2)-W(2)-Sb(2)-P(5)-BS100-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR100
GOLD fasada EPS S    EPS-EN 13163-T(1)-L(2)-W(2)-Sb(2)-P(5)-BS100-DS(N)2-DS(70,-) 2–TR100
bo wg mnie niczym...
Jak dla mnie troche taka info oznacza:
1 - albo KS to piach i cement czyli powinien kosztowac tyle co piach i cement czyli tyle co zaprawa tynkarska czyli cos kolo 9zl brutto
2 - albo spece od marketingu... bo po co sprzedawac tansze jak mozna drozsze

EPS to EPS... bialy, zolty czy zielony to dalej eps.... a ze jak jest grafitowy i sie nagrzewa... to wystarczy go przy dobrym kleju schowac w cien?

----------


## Greg_81

pytanie do modrych głów, czy zaleca się, aby styro grafit 20 cm kołkować , sciana jest z silikatu 24cm i czym najlepiej kleić -dedykowany klej z worka czy też pianką , ta ostania nie utlenia się z biegiem czasu ???

----------


## dwiecegly

Na piane przy obecnych temperaturach to wyścig z czasem. Próbowałem pianą ale za duzo poprawek. Z worka lepiej mi się robiło, no ale brudniej.

----------


## Greg_81

termin ocieplenia jest jeszcze nie ustalony,  zbieram info , a co z kołkami ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jak wysoki będziesz miał dom, dwie kondygnacje?

----------


## Greg_81

> Jak wysoki będziesz miał dom, dwie kondygnacje?


Parter+ poddasze + trochę strychu  gdyż dach dwuspadowy, srony czołowa i tylnia są wysokie 
https://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proj...gawel,209.html

----------


## dwiecegly

Nie trzeba kołkować ale bedzie ci ciezko znaleźć ekipe która nie kołkuje. Nie chcą dawać gwarancji na swoje wykonanie jak nie kołkują. Wiem z doświadczenia. Chyba że sam bedziesz robił.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Grzesiula, kolega ma rację. Fachowcy wyceniają elewację z kołkowaniem. Użyłem kołków platikowych z termodyblami i efektu biedronki na zdjęciach z termowizji nie było. Koszt kołków platikowych nie jest tak duży jakby się mogło wydawać.

----------


## Greg_81

> Grzesiula, kolega ma rację. Fachowcy wyceniają elewację z kołkowaniem. Użyłem kołków platikowych z termodyblami i efektu biedronki na zdjęciach z termowizji nie było. Koszt kołków platikowych nie jest tak duży jakby się mogło wydawać.


Tomaszs - ile kołków przypada na jeden standardowy wymiar styropianu ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

2 kołki. Uprzedź fachowców żeby nie kleili płyt na placki.

----------


## dwiecegly

4 ekipy na pięc klei na placki wiec to też trzeba ugadać przed startem  :smile:

----------


## cezary.pl

> 2 kołki. Uprzedź fachowców żeby nie kleili płyt na placki.


Czyli lepiej kleić na grzebień?

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## Tomaszs131

> 4 ekipy na pięc klei na placki wiec *to też trzeba ugadać przed startem*


Dokładnie tak zrobiłem.


cezary można kleić na grzebień gdy ściana jest idealnie równa, w przeciwnym razie w kleić należy płyty w ramkę.
Zdaje się, że doskonale o tym wiesz więc nie wiem po co te podchody?

----------


## cezary.pl

Mam zamiar kleić na grzebień, ale nie słyszałem żeby klej był tylko ramką na płycie styro. Dlatego dociekam.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## Tomaszs131

Masz rację, sama ramka nie wystarczy. Ja dawałem dwa placki po środku płyty.

----------


## maciejtoya

Nie zastosowałem listwy startowej do styropianu. Czy w tym miejscu muszę dać kątownić z siatką i kapinosem czy wystarczy zwykły ?

----------


## KT_

Lepiej będzie zastosować profil z tworzywa z kapinosem i z siatką, a później dobrze zaszpachlować szczególnie od dołu, żeby powietrze nie infiltrowało pod warstwę ocieplenia. To również dodatkowa ochrona przed gryzoniami, które czasem potrafią zamieszkać w warstwie izolacji, jeśli nie jest ona odpowiednio zabezpieczona od dołu.

----------


## Greg_81

Mam pytanie dotyczące prawidłowego ocieplenia ościeży zewnętrznych, okna są zamontowane na taśmach i lekko wysunięte poza mur jakieś 1,5 cm(muszę dokładnie zmierzyć)
Czy styropian grafit 20cm przykleić zasłaniając futrynę okna 2cm ?
Zastanawiam się czy nie bedzie tzw poduszki pod styropianem a murem 
Może jakieś przykłady zdjęć ?

----------


## KOSBUD

Witam,

Włączę się do dyskusji i polecę  do przyklejania grafitu klej  TERMOLEP-S Premium. To klej, który  wyprodukowaliśmy własnie z myślą o styropianie grafitowym. Zawarty w nim biały cement, przyśpiesza wiązanie a zwiększona ilość plastyfikatorów wzmacnia je przewyższając obowiązujące normy. Więcej informacji pod linkami, gdzie opisujemy problemy, z którymi możemy się spotkać podczas przyklejania styropianu grafitowego: https://kosbud.com.pl/Montaz-styropi...nu-grafitowego , oraz właściwości kleju który niweluje możliwość popełnienia błędu podczas jego stosowania: https://kosbud.com.pl/produkty/termolep-s-premium 

Zapraszam do lektury

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Tak ciezko podac ta przyczepnosć w karcie technicznej ? skad mam wiedziec ze jest 3 razy lepsza ?

----------


## fighter1983

> ^^
> Tak ciezko podac ta przyczepnosć w karcie technicznej ? skad mam wiedziec ze jest 3 razy lepsza ?


mnie to zawsze zastanawia jak podawane jest to "x razy lepiej" co kochaja producenci pianek do eps: jeden z nich napisal ze 8x mocniej od kleju cementowego... 
ale jakiego kleju cementowego...?
no i w koncu w jaki sposob to zmierzono ... skoro na dobrym kleju cementowym nastepuje rozerwanie w styropianie to... jak zmierzyc ze 8x mocniej trzyma klej w pianie skoro przy tej samej wartosci rowniez nastepuje rozerwanie w styropianie?

Kosbud: to moze wyjasnij: czym rozni sie eps grafitowy od eps bialego (poza lambda, cena, kolorem) tak "po ludzku" dlaczego grafitowy jest "trudniejszy" i wymaga innego kleju?

----------


## KOSBUD

Tak w dwóch słowach nie da się wytłumaczyć poruszonych zagadnień.
Pomiędzy styropianem białym a grafitowym nie powinny występować żadne różnice. Dlatego jednostki certyfikujące nie prowadzą odrębnej dokumentacji na te dwa różne izolatory -   EPS to EPS. Każda wyprodukowana przez nas partia kleju, zanim trafi do sprzedaży przechodzi min. próbę zrywalności. Wyniki obydwu styropianów są bardzo porównywalne z niewielką przewagą  dla styropianu białego, o której nie warto się rozpisywać. Różnica pomiędzy styropianami, na którą zwracamy uwagę to zmiana jego kształtu podczas prac ociepleniowych. Ciemny kolor absorbuję promienie słoneczne a rozgrzana powierzchnia płyty rozszerza się zmieniając jej kształt z płaszczyzny w "łódkę". Po zachodzie słońca płyta się prostuje powodując przesunięcie względem zaprawy klejowej co może skutkować zerwaniem wiązania. Wyjaśniamy to w artykule https://kosbud.com.pl/Montaz-styropi...nu-grafitowego gdzie  na prostym rysunku przedstawiamy zachodzący proces.
Co do 3x większej przyczepności to zgadzam się z Wami, że brzmi to sloganowo, ale w przypadku TERMOLEP-S Premium nie wzięła  z sufitu.  Klej, który zalecamy do przyklejania styropianu grafitowego jest częścią certyfikowanego systemu ETAG. Posługiwanie się nim nakłada na nas prawnie obowiązki min. wystawianie Deklaracji Właściwości Użytkowych (w materiałach do pobrania tutaj: https://kosbud.com.pl/produkty/termolep-s-premium ) W tabelce proszę się przyjrzeć ramce "przyczepność zaprawy klejącej do wyrobu do izolacji cieplnej", która wynosi 0,08 Mpa (0,08 N/mm²). W naszym systemie ociepleń  KOSBUD możemy zamiennie zastosować  następujące kleje:  Termolep-S, Termolep-S Premium, Termolep-D czy Termolep-P. Wszystkie kleje wykazują różną  przyczepność do styropianu, lecz żadna z nich nie jest mniejsza niż  0,08 N/mm². W świetle prawa jesteśmy zobowiązani do poinformowania klienta o tym, że produkt jest zgodny z ETA 16/0492 z dnia 03/11/2016 dlatego w karcie technicznej (patrz materiały do pobrania pod ostatnim linkiem) stosujemy wymienioną formułkę.
Aby Termolep-S Premium  wprowadzić do obrotu posługując się współczynnikiem na poziomie 0,24Mpa powinniśmy w jednostce certyfikującej zlecić badania typu produktu, która potwierdziła by jego właściwości, lecz nie można by go było stosować w systemie  ociepleń KOSBUD, gdyż figurowałby jako pojedyncza zaprawa budowlana a nie część systemu.
Fighter słusznie zauważył, że styropian do ociepleń budynków podczas badania się rozrywa. Taki efekt obserwujemy przy  każdym badaniu, a rozerwanie następuje przy ok 0,1 - 0,15 N/mm². Aby sprawdzić większą  np. 3x przyczepność należy użyć styropian o większej gęstości np. parkingowy, który  jest na tyle wytrzymały, że przy wartości ok. 0,24N/mm²  Termolep-S Premium odkleja się od niego a styropian pozostaje w całości.  
Nasuwa się pytanie po co 3x większa przyczepność skoro nikt nie ociepla ścian styropianem parkingowym a tym bardziej grafitowym? Na naszym rynku masa producentów styropianu nie trzyma deklarowanych parametrów. Im gorszy styropian o mniejszej gęstości, tym gorsze wyniki badań przyczepności. Często się zdarza, że ta sama próba podstawowego kleju Termolep-S na normowym  styropianie wyrywa się przy wyniku 0,1- 0,15 N/mm² a na połyskującym graficie odpada przy 0,05N/mm² nie wyciągając z niego ani  jednej spienionej kuleczki. Zastosowanie w podobnej próbie Termolepu-S Premium spowoduje, że nie normowy styropian rozerwie się w granicy 0,07-0,12Nmm².
Podsumowując, styropian grafitowy nie wymaga zastosowania innego kleju, lecz aby ograniczyć problemy wynikające z termicznej zmiany kształtu styropianu grafitowego i mieć pewność mocnego wiązania w przypadku zastosowania styropianu nie trzymającego norm jakości (a o taki nie trudno) zalecamy zastosować zaprawę klejową na białym cemencie Termolep-S Premium.

----------


## fighter1983

no i fajnie : rzeczowo i na temat ze strony producenta. 
i teraz wystarczy zebrac to co napisano: ze strony producenta i z mojej i co sie okazuje: 

dobry klej do styropianu jest klejem do styropianu bez wzgledu na jego kolor. Badanie na EPS parkingowym daje niewiarygodny wynik, ze wzgledu na to, ze inna moze byc chociazby nasiakliwosc tego styropianu. 

idac dalej... pomimo tego ze mnie Caparol meggga wkurza, trzeba im oddac to, ze maja dobrej jakosci produkty i okazuje sie , ze nie trzeba stosowac "hiper/super ekstra dedykowanego kleju do eps grafitowego" za milion zlotych, wsytarczy stara poczciwa 190S -ka Caparol-a bo ona od zawsze byla klejem do styropianu, bez wzgledu na jego kolor.

Wytyczne wykonawcze  Etics mowia o stosowaniu siatek rusztowaniowych... to w znaczacym stopniu rozwiazuje kwestie nagrzewania sie grafitowego styropianu i zmian jego wymiarow / naprezen. 

a co do jakosci styropianow: zgodze sie ze dziadostwa jest mnostwo... cena cena cena... i moze sie okazac ze tani styropianek jakiegos garazowca wymaga pozniej kleju za 40zl / worek... biznes na miare cebulaka-januszka

dlatego nie warto wywazac otwartych drzwi: 
Styropiany : Knauf Etixx, Austrotherm, Knauf 0,031, Termoorganika 0,031, Swisspor 0,031, warto pochylic sie nad Arbet-em 
Kleje: Caparol 190S za normalne pieniadze a nie za "milion zlotych" i super hiper dedykowane

i tak to zupelnie przypadkiem okazuje sie ze dokladnie to znajdziecie w mojej ofercie - dlaczego - wlasnie dlatego, ze nie ma znaczenia to na czym wiecej zarabiamy, ma znaczenie, aby utrzymac wysoka jakosc dostarczanych i wbudowanych materialow. 

i tak jak w tym przypadku jest z wieloma wieloma elementami systemow docieplen.

----------


## agb

> dlatego nie warto wywazac otwartych drzwi: 
> Styropiany : Knauf Etixx, Austrotherm, Knauf 0,031, Termoorganika 0,031, Swisspor 0,031, warto pochylic sie nad Arbet-em 
> Kleje: Caparol 190S za normalne pieniadze a nie za "milion zlotych" i super hiper dedykowane


To po co je wyważasz styropaniem, który masz w stopce i innymi, które masz w ofercie?  :big tongue:

----------


## fighter1983

> To po co je wyważasz styropaniem, który masz w stopce i innymi, które masz w ofercie?


trzeba sie adiustowac do potrzeb rynku i realiow, swiss 0,032 to moj totalny bottom, i poza pewnymi "wpadkami" jest powiedzialbym - w miare przyzwoity. 
jest tani i nie ma tragedii. to tak jak Caparolowski amphisilan produkowany w PL.... 

myslalem kiedys o takim hasle: "nadludzki wysilek i szczyt mozliwosci konkurencji, jest naszym najnizszym jeszcze akceptowalnym standardem" ale doszedlem do wniosku, ze zabrzmi to zbyt zuchwale i bunczucznie. i ze ta szczerosc to kiedys mnie zgubi, wiec biore na wstrzymanie, a przynajmniej staram sie.

----------


## KOSBUD

Termolep-S Premium na białym cemencie jest dostępny w cenach porównywalnych do 190-tki, a jego odpowiednik na szarym cemencie Termolep-S https://kosbud.com.pl/produkty/termolep-s jest średnio o 5zł tańszy. Do produkcji T-S Premium używamy białego cementu Kl. I  52,5 R jest on sporo droższy niż szary a wypełniaczem jest piasek szklarski, który charakteryzuje się najniższą zawartością zanieczyszczeń. Mimo tak wypasionego składu  jesteśmy w stanie wyrobić się w proponowanej przez nas cenie. Jak widać markowość produktu trochę kosztuje.
Przy okazji wyjaśnię  dlaczego zastosowanie cementu 52,5 znacząco podnosi klasę zaprawy. Biały cement jest bardziej utarty i składa się z mniejszych cząsteczek, dzięki termu uzyskuje większą powierzchnię właściwą. Mówiąc po ludzku  jego cząsteczki są w stanie dotrzeć w najdrobniejsze zakamarki styropianu, co zwiększa jego powierzchnię styku a tym samym przyczepność. Dodatkowo szybciej twardnieje dlatego przydaje się w okresie jesienno–wiosennym https://kosbud.com.pl/Ocieplanie-domu-zima 
W naszej ofercie posiadamy również klej na białym cemencie do zatapiania siatki Termolep-U Biały  https://kosbud.com.pl/produkty/termo...-do-styropianu co tworzy kompletny zestaw do prac na styropianie grafitowym oraz w niższych temperaturach.

----------


## brencik

Kleić można na https://simteq.pl/do/item/045190/Kle...tyrol---750-ml .
Roboty i syfu mniej niż przy klejach workowych.

----------


## KOSBUD

Oczywiście że można,  my również mamy coś takiego w ofercie  to Termolp-P https://kosbud.com.pl/produkty/poliu...lej-styropianu 
 a co najważniejsze pianka jest częścią  kompletnego systemu ociepleń KOSBUD  który został przebadany we wszystkich możliwościach produktowych  uzyskując certyfikat EOTA. Wykonanie elewacji w technologii producenta daje GWARANCJĘ więc nie warto mieszać systemów. Nawet przy zastosowaniu  najlepszych marek może nie być miło jak się coś nie sklei. 
Do przyklejania możemy użyć również naszego najmocniejszego kleju Termolepu-D. https://kosbud.com.pl/produkty/Klej-...jny-TERMOLEP-D   Termolep -D to klej dyspersyjny którego przyczepność na styropianie  trudno jest zmierzyć ( nie ma takiego który by się nie rozerwał ) Jego przyczepność do podłoża mineralnego wynosi 1,5 Mpa  przy normowej 0,25 Mpa. Przeznaczony jest głównie do klejenia okładzin elewacyjnych, ale robiąc ETAG daliśmy go do przebadania. Minusem jest długi czas schnięcia, utwardza się przez odparowywanie wody  co pod styropianem nie zachodzi zbyt szybko i opóźnia pracę. Ale jeśli ktoś by chciał przykleić styropian na amen to proszę bardzo.

----------

